# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Baisse de qualité ? Baisse des ventes. Baisse des bras. Mort. Mort. Mort. ANGST.

## Tetram

Bonjour,

Fidèle de Canard PC depuis très longtemps (mon premier numero acheté est le numero 4), que j'achetais fidèlement en kiosque presque toutes les semaines avant d'opter pour un abonnement il y a 2 ou 3 ans, j'arrive aujourd'hui à la fin de celui-ci.

Suis-je devenu vieux, la trentaine frappant à ma porte avec sa "c'était-mieux-avantite" aiguë ? Toujours est-il que je ne retrouve plus le plaisir du CPC d'antan, et que je vois une tendance de plus en plus tenace à des approximations dont je n'avais pas l'habitude. Certains détails donnés sont parfois erronés, sans grande conséquence sur le contenu, mais décrédibilisant un peu l'ensemble. Ça fait parfois tache sur les dossiers...

Les redites aussi commencent à m'énerver. Je lis l'intégralité du journal (à l'exception des jeux), et sur le dernier numero, j'ai relevé au moins deux redites : 
   - All Point Bulletin qui ferme.
   - Le méchant d'ACER qui casse du sucre sur le méchant d'Apple (3 articles en parlant....)

Quasiment à tous les numeros depuis quelques temps, je remarque des trucs de ce genre. Manque d'infos ? Besoin de remplir ? On peut aussi citer les articles à n'en plus finir sur la Gamescon, sur des jeux dont vraiment personne n'en a rien à faire, y compris le journaliste, visiblement...

Ce même besoin de remplir, je le retrouve parfois avec des copier-collers d'article publiés sur canardpc.com, à peine remis en forme. Alors OK, on ne peut pas traiter de 36 façons différentes la même info, mais la page entière sur le procès avec Heden en copié collé, en remplaçant juste un "à l'heure où on met en ligne" par un "à l'heure où on met sous presse", je trouve ça bof...

A cela s'ajoute dans mon cas la déception de ne plus voir des infos sur certains jeux pour les nos cousins idiots sur console, voir des infos complètement périmées (genre, dans le dernier numero, le firmware 3.41 de la PS3 qui casse le jailbreak, sorti en fait il y a presque un mois, et remplacé depuis par le 3.50 et le blu-ray 3D, annoncé "en octobre" dans CPC, et sorti en fait il y a 2 semaines....).

Alors oui, c'est Canard PC, pas Canard Console, mais pour avoir une vision globale du jeu vidéo, il faut quand même bien connaître ce qui se passe ailleurs.

Je finis avec un dernier exemple, tiré du dernier numero et du test de Gothic 4, présenté comme un Zelda sur PC. Ce test m'a vraiment fait bondir ! Le concept de l'aventure action à la Zelda, c'est pas du tout ce que présente Gothic 4. Batman AA était effectivement proche de Zelda dans sa conception, ce que le testeur de CPC avait remarqué à juste titre, fort d'un certain professionalisme et d'une bonne connaissance du jeu Zelda et de ses mécanismes. Cependant, Gothic 4, ce n'est pas ça du tout ! Bref, la comparaison est vraiment maladroite et décevante de CPC.

Je regrette vraiment l'ancienne équipe et le ton du magasine d'avant, mélange savant de provoc facile un peu potache et de professionnalisme avec subjectivité assumée. *"Ce canard était un scandale !"*. Aujourd'hui, je ne le trouve plus aussi différent que les autres...

J'imagine que ce post va soit être incendié par la communauté, soit être ignoré, mais voilà, je ne pense pas continuer mon abonnement, et je voulais, d'une manière ou d'une autre, en expliquer les raisons à l'équipe.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> On peut aussi citer les articles à n'en plus finir sur la Gamescon, sur des jeux dont vraiment personne n'en a rien à faire, y compris le journaliste, visiblement...


D'accord. Mais si ils y vont pas, ça va gueuler aussi (sinon plus)  ::XD:: 

Quant au procès des alims Merdhen, c'est quand même un sacré pµtain d’évènement important ça  ::w00t:: 
Ça m'a un peu gonflé de me le fader dans le hors-série matos et dans le 'zine mais je pardonne volontiers.
D'autant plus que je suis un peu déçu de ne pas avoir vu plus de réactions chez les confrères et sur le net...

Là ils ont enchaîné fin des vacances, déménagement et la Gametruc ; c'est normal qu'il y ait un peu de mou dans la corde à linge.
Je suis sur que ça repartir sur les chapeaux de roues  ::): 

@La Rédac : pour mon "petit cadeau", il semble que les Caïmans soient dans la ligne de mire du G8.
Merci de passer par la Suisse dorénavant.

----------


## Alab

> mais la page entière sur le procès avec Heden en copié collé, en remplaçant juste un "à l'heure où on met en ligne" par un "à l'heure où on met sous presse", je trouve ça bof...


C'est pas parce que tu lis le mag' que tu vas forcément sur le site de cpc, et inversement.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Tetram

> Quant au procès des alims Merdhen, c'est quand même un sacré pµtain d’évènement important ça 
> Ça m'a un peu gonflé de me le fader dans le hors-série matos et dans le 'zine mais je pardonne volontiers.
> D'autant plus que je suis un peu déçu de ne pas avoir vu plus de réactions chez les confrères et sur le net...
> .


Ben oui, j'étais tout fou quand j'ai vu la news sur le site, et quand j'ai vu l'article dans CPC, je pensais lire des choses en plus, en apprendre plus sur l'éventuel appel de la société, avoir des infos sur les confrères (effectivement supers silencieux) : c'est justement parce que c'est un truc d'importance que je n'avais pas envie d'un doublon du site...

----------


## Anonyme871

Parce qu'il y'a un magazine CanardPC  ::huh::

----------


## Jolaventur

Ah tiens ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas eu un post du genre c'était mieux avant.

----------


## CaeDron

D'ailleurs y manque un truc :

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

On a tous des moments où on ressent ce genre de choses. Perso y a des fois je me marre pas en lisant le magazine; ça me choque. Mais la liberté de ton du magazine et son traitement des tests me permets de faire l'impasse sur le coté poil à gratter.
Et puis ils peuvent pas être tout le temps à 100%.

----------


## Anonyme957

Au moins c'est bien argumenté, et bien écrit. Augusto a tout dit : ils peuvent pas être au max à chaque magazine. De la à dire que c'est une chute inexorable vers les tréfonds de la médiocrité journalistique...
Voila, \thread.

*Ci-dessous, 2 pages de flood*

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Nan mais c'est bien des posts comme celui de Tetram. J'espère que la rédac le lira et essaiera de tenir compte des remarques du canard. C'est toujours bon les remarques constructives de lecteur. Bon après c'est sûr qu'on ne peut pas toujours plaire àtout le monde hein.

----------


## mec-en-or

Et la baisse de qualité du forum?

----------


## rayvax

@ mec-en-or: Tu vas dans les options, avancées et là tu mets tout à fond. Surtout n'oublie pas de cocher "Pixel Shader de l'humour".

----------


## mec-en-or

Dommage qu'il y ait pas l'option blur, ça rendrait les modos sympa dans le coin.

----------


## Herr Z

Par pitié.
Ferme la.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Je regrette vraiment l'ancienne équipe et le ton du magasine d'avant, mélange savant de provoc facile un peu potache et de professionnalisme avec subjectivité assumée. *"Ce canard était un scandale !"*. Aujourd'hui, je ne le trouve plus aussi différent que les autres...


Cet homme a tellement raison qu'il mérite une médaille. Concrètement, le magazine est devenu d'un anodin lassant, on a depuis longtemps franchi une étape, le canard ne respecte plus que sa forme au détriment du fond. D'ailleurs je me demande pas s'ils se font pas aussi chier à la rédac' que nous en les lisant, avant on avait des histoires marrantes sur la vie là bas, et maintenant les quelques anecdotes manquent clairement de l'esprit canard. A l'image du forum, le magazine devient mou, fade et monotone. Avant l'excentricité des canards étaient bienvenue sur le forum, maintenant tout ce qui est produit sur ce forum est d'un entendu ennuyeux (ou ennuyant, m'en fiche). Je ne remet pas en cause les qualités de la "nouvelle rédaction", ils sont efficaces et agréables à lire, ils sont adaptés à ce métier, c'est bien, mais ils ne le sont pas à ce magazine, à ce ton, à cet esprit, à cette excentricité, tout du moins à mon opinion.
Moi je ne me pose plus la question, je ne renouvellerais pas mon abonnement dans un an si l'évolution du magazine continue à emprunter cette voie.

----------


## ElGato

T'as oublié de dire que tu le lis depuis le deuxième numéro.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je lis depuis le numéro 123  :Cigare: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bah le canard c'est comme tous les centres d'intérêts. Il a ce qu'il offre et ce que tu en attends. Ces deux éléments sont constamment en changement (le canard mais aussi tes attentes) c'est forcé que parfois les deux éléments soient complètement dissociés. C'est même plutôt souhaitable.

----------


## gregounech

> 123


...Soleil :zno:  ::ninja::

----------


## halfy

Je comprend le malaise ressenti par Tetram; car j'ai un peu de lassitude au coin de mes lunettes.
Si j'ose une argumentation. J'ai peur de tomber dans les poncifs.
Les articles de la Boite à outil je les lis tous (mais il écrit de moins en moins).
Les articles d'ackboo, je les lis, relis et relis car cela correspond pile poil à mes gouts.

Pour les autres, tout dépend... Et souvent cela fini par une lecture en diagonale.

Gringo me manque; par son écriture. Je lisais même si je me foutais du jeu.
Du reste, idem pour Boulon. Je crois que cela vient de l'implication. Boulon, on ne le connais pas; mais si, un peu...
Les petits détails dont il soupoudre les articles, dont il les humanise.
Au grés des lectures: il est nul en bricolage (épisode du meuble monté avec son beau père dans un article hivernal, me demander pas lequel...), il fait une demande en mariage a sa cops au détour d'un papier.
Le stalker écrit à poil dans la salle de bain à 3 mat.
C'est rien... et cela fait tout.
Il écrit sur un jeu comme Lovecraft revenu des enfers, en rescapé.

Les nouveaux écrivent bien mais se protègent... contre quoi?
Je sens moins l'odeur de tripe, du coup le sujet me semble dispensable, après tout ce n'est qu'un jeu, et pis même pas un de ce que je vais acheter, bon je me grouille de lire ou je saute l'article pour reprendre ma partie de CIV ou mon roman.
Je reconnais pas les plumes, surement de ma faute, mais c'est triste.

C'est pour cela que j'ai adoré le retour de Gamescom: des articles grunge, qui sentaient la sueur, le viandox, le vécu.
Effet de style, surement, mais j'y ai trouvé mon compte.
Après la dillution sur 3 numéros m'a gavé.

C'est surement de ma faute, je n'ai pas trouvé le bon angle de lecture, mais à la lecture de Tetram; il y a eu comme un echo...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La partie GAmescom était quand même pas mal je trouve.
Par contre j'avoue que les tests m'ont laissé froid pour la plupart (entre autres Mafia 2, Darksiders, Gothic 4 etc...) Ca manque effectivement d'un zeste de folie, et plus grave, je trouve le fond pas forcément approprié ou en tout cas aps assez fouillé. Genre le test de Darksiders sur deux pages, dont une pour le résumé de l'histoire, une pour fustiger le portage.
Cool et le jeu c'est quoi donc ?
Idem Gothic 4 qui laisse sur la faim: un "Zelda" pour les grands ? MOuais y'a rien qui ressorte d'un Zelda-Like à la lecture du test. Beat'm'all raté, RPG médiocre, univers dirigiste. Y4a que l'histoire qui sauve le tout apparemment.

----------


## Ragondin

> Cet homme a tellement raison qu'il mérite une médaille. Concrètement, le magazine est devenu d'un anodin lassant, on a depuis longtemps franchi une étape, le canard ne respecte plus que sa forme au détriment du fond. D'ailleurs je me demande pas s'ils se font pas aussi chier à la rédac' que nous en les lisant, avant on avait des histoires marrantes sur la vie là bas, et maintenant les quelques anecdotes manquent clairement de l'esprit canard. A l'image du forum, le magazine devient mou, fade et monotone. Avant l'excentricité des canards étaient bienvenue sur le forum, maintenant tout ce qui est produit sur ce forum est d'un entendu ennuyeux (ou ennuyant, m'en fiche). Je ne remet pas en cause les qualités de la "nouvelle rédaction", ils sont efficaces et agréables à lire, ils sont adaptés à ce métier, c'est bien, mais ils ne le sont pas à ce magazine, à ce ton, à cet esprit, à cette excentricité, tout du moins à mon opinion.
> Moi je ne me pose plus la question, je ne renouvellerais pas mon abonnement dans un an si l'évolution du magazine continue à emprunter cette voie.


Pour faire court: +1. Pas de renouvellement. Par contre abonnement aux CPC Hardware car je le trouve plutôt bon et intéressant pour les néophytes comme pour les "hardcore" du hardware.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Je m'y suis jamais intéressé mais comme t'es la première personne qui me dit "+1" je m'y intéresserais pour toi  :Emo: .

----------


## Alab

Faut pas oublier que pour les derniers numéro ya eu aussi le HS à préparer donc du boulot en plus à faire en même temps mine de rien.  :;):

----------


## DakuTenshi

::o:  ils l'ont préparé en 10 mois?

----------


## pins

Mmmh moi j'aime bien comme c'est, j'ai pas non plus envie de me taper 20 pages de private jokes ou de "nos amusements rédactionnels" même si c'est marrant. Attention, j'adore vraiment l'esprit décalé, mais le trouve justement bien dosé dans ce mag (après je suis pas un lecteur antédiluvien) en évitant les écueils habituels de blagues façon fanzine lycéen pendant 3 pages.

Et puis ils ont une certaine légitimité à dire des conneries, je veux dire, les papiers de messieurs Sébum et Boulon pour ne citer qu'eux sont quand même de très haut vol du point de vue style. Les autres ne sont pas en reste mais je pense surtout aux preview de New Vegas, de Bioshock Infinite et au test de SC2 (jeu que j'adore, mais je suis quand même d'accord avec le test).
Quant au contenu du forum, je m'en tape, je l'emporte pas avec moi aux chiottes et je le lis pas dans mon pucier, donc je vois mal le rapport avec le mag. J'en tire ce qui m'intéresse et pour l'instant je suis content d'être inscrit.

Enfin, je le répète, je suis un nouveau lecteur. Ce qui veut dire que j'ai, ah merde en fait si, j'ai exactement autant le droit de l'ouvrir que les vieux de la vieille  ::): 
Juste, ne le prenez pas mal, mais vous ne pensez pas qu'avec le temps vous avez idéalisé ou cristallisé un espèce "d'esprit canard", un espèce de fantasme sur lequel vous vous basez pour nourrir vos bas instincts "c'était-vieux-amantistes" ?  :^_^:  Enfin je vous attaque pas je propose juste (m'en tape moi).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon une bonne façon de retrouver le canard d'il y a six ans c'est de relire les canards d'il y a six ans  ::o: .

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Bon, je vais crever l'abcès tout de suite, histoire de ne pas attendre qu'il soit complètement gorgé de pus et me bouffe la moitié du visage.




> Je finis avec un dernier exemple, tiré du dernier numero et du test de Gothic 4, présenté comme un Zelda sur PC. Ce test m'a vraiment fait bondir ! Le concept de l'aventure action à la Zelda, c'est pas du tout ce que présente Gothic 4. Batman AA était effectivement proche de Zelda dans sa conception, ce que le testeur de CPC avait remarqué à juste titre, fort d'un certain professionalisme et d'une bonne connaissance du jeu Zelda et de ses mécanismes. Cependant, Gothic 4, ce n'est pas ça du tout ! Bref, la comparaison est vraiment maladroite et décevante de CPC.


Mea cupa, mea maxima culpa, je bas ma coulpe, je n'ai sans doute pas été assez clair.

Imaginons que sorte un jeu de rôles qui se déroule dans un pays peuplé de tortues et de champignons et dont le but serait de sauver une princesse. Il serait dôté d'un scénario correct et d'un univers assez "adulte", quelles que soient ses qualités par ailleurs. Je pourrais le qualifier de _"Super Mario pour les grands"_. Ce serait un commentaire sur l'univers du jeu, pas sur son gameplay. Ca n'en ferait pas un jeu de plateformes pour autant.

C'est sur le côté _"roman d'initiation"_ de ce Gothic (jeune héros innocent contraint de partir à l'aventure dans un royaume déchiré par une crise) que j'ai établi le parallèle avec Zelda.

Je n'ai jamais écrit _"c'est un Zelda-like"_. Pour qui a lu la totalité du papier, il est d'ailleurs clair que ce n'est pas (du tout) un Zelda-like.

Concernant le reste des critiques, ce n'est pas à moi d'y répondre mais sans spoiler, je peux quand même conseiller à ceux qui regrettent la supposée absence de mise en danger, de portnawak et d'anecdotes débiles sur la vie de la rédac d'attendre le prochain numéro...

----------


## Mantalo

> longue argumentation


Je lis le canard depuis pas mal de temps, et j'aime beaucoup les derniers numéros. Après, c'est plutôt que j'ai eu toute une période sans trop m'intéresser à l'actualité et du coup lire ne m'apportait pas de plaisir et ne correspondait pas à mes goûts du moment. J'ai vraiment adoré les restitutions de la dernière convention, justement parce que sur un sujet convenu, annuel avec des infos ultra légères, les journalistes n'ont pas meublé mais ont créé un style différent qui permettait de s'imprégner de l'ambiance.

Après, je crois que l'accroche sur le gothic 4 comme un zelda adulte a été mal comprise.

Sur la partie procès, d'autres ont déjà répondu : tous les acteurs du forum ne sont pas lecteurs de CPC et inversement. Et puis merde, l'indépendance de la presse, cela fait vachement envie, même si d'autres journaux ont du mal à s'y mettre...

----------


## rackboy

+ 1 avec DakuTenshi et Tetram

Je ne renouvèlerais pas mon abonnement si c'est pour lire le même type d'écriture qu'ailleurs.
Je ne lis plus les articles de Boulon, Sebum et bientôt Guy moquette.
Exemple de remplissage aussi: Black Prophecy, une page vide d'info.

La preuve que ça va mal: dans le test de F1 2010, Casque ne fait même pas un seul jeu de mot (sauf erreur de ma part.)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par contre maintenant que quelqu'un en a parlé c'est vrai que j'aurais cru que le verdict du procès CPC/PCA serait plus annoncé sur le web  ::o: .




> Je ne lis plus les articles de Boulon, Sebum et bientôt Guy moquette.


 ::o:  tu rates le meilleur* ! (ou alors tu as oublié un mot)

* désolé pour les autres rédacteurs, opinion personnelle, tout ça.

----------


## Tetram

> Mmmh moi j'aime bien comme c'est, j'ai pas non plus envie de me taper 20 pages de private jokes ou de "nos amusements rédactionnels" même si c'est marrant. Attention, j'adore vraiment l'esprit décalé, mais le trouve justement bien dosé dans ce mag (après je suis pas un lecteur antédiluvien) en évitant les écueils habituels de blagues façon fanzine lycéen pendant 3 pages.


Ben si, je maintiens, l'esprit fanzine, c'est vraiment bien.

En fait, les délires des articles de la gamescon, avec les histoires de polonais bourrés, la disparitions des membres, etc., c'était vraiment dans le ton des anciens. Juste pénible que ça soit dilué sur 3 numeros...

Les private jokes, elles finissaient par s'adresser à nous. On était les "privates" justement. Un "wabon" dit par un lapin, enchainé avec un "le caca, c'est trop puissant", oui, c'est futile, c'est de l'humour régressif, mais c'était excellent. Les gens du canard, on avait vraiment l'impression de les connaitre, aidé par les dessins géniaux de Couly...

Comme tu le dis très bien, toutes ces bêtises, c'est "légitimé" par un talent d'écriture. Des gens comme Gringo ou Boulon ont vraiment un sens littéraire prononcé, sans parler de leurs connaissances en Sciences Humaines...

Ah ben tiens, voilà, je crois que j'ai trouvé un parallèle : Canard PC, c'était un peu comme "Panique au Mangin palace" sur France Inter. Le genre de truc complètement foutrac, délirant mais également presque élitiste.

Je suis rassuré (et en même temps un peu inquiet) de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir remarqué cette baisse de régime depuis quelque temps. 

Bon, je pense qu'en pratique, je vais continuer à acheter numero après numero, mais il va falloir que je me fasse une raison : les anciens de CPC ne sont plus là, envolé vers des cieux plus clément que le journalisme de placard qu'est celui du jeu vidéo...

----------


## Tetram

> clarification



Hmm, là, je comprends mieux. C'est donc plutôt un problème de mise en perspective de l'article lui même. C'est justement parce qu'à la lecture du test je m'étais dit que ça n'avait rien à voir avec Zelda (hormis le "scenario" et le concept du "un seul héros") que j'avais été choqué.

Faut dire aussi que sur la couv, voir "gothic 4 : le Zelda pour adulte", et également en conclusion "[...] comme un jeu de rôle, [il] ne fait pas le poids [mais] considéré comme un jeu d'action-aventure, un Zelda pour les grands, c'est une autre affaire", moi, je pense immédiatement à Zelda-like dans un univers adulte, et franchement, ça m'aurait bien botté !

Bon, bref, tu as fait ton mea culpa, n'en jetons plus.

Au passage, et pour ce que ça vaut venant du mec grincheux qui a créé le topic, je trouve que ton écriture a très nettement progressée sur les derniers numeros. Et je dis pas ça pour passer la pommade sur les jets d'acides que j'ai envoyé avant...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Au passage, et pour ce que ça vaut venant du mec grincheux qui a créé le topic, je trouve que ton écriture a très nettement progressée sur les derniers numeros.


Merci.

Venant d'un fan de _Panique au Magin Palace_, ça me touche beaucoup 

*EDIT:* Bon, avant de recevoir d'autres messages, je précise. Ceci :  est un point d'ironie.

----------


## Anton

Je trouve que les articles de Sebum et Kahn sont généralement les plus intéressants du numéro. C'est peut être subjectif, mais Sebum a le ton du mec qui a l'air de ne pas y toucher, un peu guindé, un peu suranné, qui subitement peut partir totalement dans une vrille technique ou déconneuse qui change agréablement. C'est différent d'un texte 100% "faut déconner, faut déconner", c'est plus léger, plus inattendu. Comme le dit en filigrane Daku plus haut, c'est vrai que quand tout le monde essaie de se démarquer, au final c'est chiant.

Kahn, je souris quasi systématiquement. J'ai l'impression de lire un mec un peu mongol, mais dans le sens gentil, pas dangereux mais toujours légèrement à côté de ses pompes ; capable de débiter un test d'une platitude rare s'avérant être le tremplin d'une putain d'envolée lyrique et mystique qu'on jurerait être faite sous acides et produits d'entretien. Une forme d'autisme, quoi.

Moquette est un peu plus en retrait, mais le style fluide reste agréable, le tout est léger et ne cherche pas la vanne systématique.  Booboo reste égal à lui-même, un enthousiaste quasi-permanent et communicateur. Boulon enfin reste le plus complexe en quelque sorte, le seul capable de trucider un jeu ou un DLC ou de sur-encenser (à raison) un jeu que le reste de la presse trouve au mieux moyen.

Mon abo s'est terminé également, mais pour ma part je le regrette. La nouvelle équipe est différente, mais les derniers axés sur la Gamescom étaient quand même formidables.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, vous avez totalement raison, je vois que ces derniers mois, nous avons fait fausse route. C'est vous qui payez, et par conséquent, vous savez mieux que tout le monde ce que vous souhaitez lire. Il est urgent que nous revenions à ces bons vieux "Wabon", ces excellents "Dans ton cul" et ces merveilleux "caca président" et tout ce côté potache qui fait si cruellement défaut au magazine qui s''enferre dans un classicisme et, osons le dire, un ringardisme incroyablement décevant. Ah ouais et puis on mettra des jeux de mots partout, parce que les jeux de mots, même ratés, c'est génial, c'est le pur esprit canardpc.

Parce qu'après tout, chez CanardPC, on est des putains de robots à soupe, des androïdes tous dédiés à votre satisfaction : vous mettez 4€30 dans la feinte et en échange, on vous ressert toujours les mêmes blagues et les mêmes privates jokes depuis 7 ans.
Ce genre de messages, ça me fait pousser les dents.

Je suis atterré, blessé de voir des gens, genre Daku Tenshi, qui voudraient juste qu'on leur reserve la même chose qu'hier  et qu'avant-hier, pour oublier qu'ils vieillissent.
On est pas un sérum de jeunesse, on est encore moins une saloperie de salle cryogénique. Et si vous n'êtes là que pour du "régressif", aller regresser ailleurs, parce que le régressif adlibidum, ça perd toute puissance subversive. Ca devient juste du réac se vautrant dans la merde.
Pour tout dire, ces messages me font penser à ces gens qui disent "ah bah j'aime plus Joystick, mais je l'achète quand même à cause des bons souvenirs et parce que ça s'appelle toujours pareil".

Nous n'avons pas pour vocation de faire du Fan Service et si c'est tout ce que vous recherchez chez nous, vous gâchez votre argent.
Dans un autre registre, ça me saoûle les gens qui ne prennent pas la peine de lire les textes... Au point de ne pas voir l'incroyable prise de risque de la Gamescom et de rester murer dans leur "c'était mieux avant quand Gringo vomissaient partout YOUPI BANANE !" ou de nous accuser de faire la même chose qu'ailleurs. Même chose, comment peut-on reprocher à des mecs qui bossent dans le mag' depuis 6 mois de ne pas s'exhiber aussi violemment que moi qui m'entraîne depuis 7 ans... Relisez mes premiers papiers, sérieux.

En toute honnêteté et de l'aveu de tous les anciens de Joystick, il n'y a jamais eu autant de prise de risque, d'invention ou de talent littéraire dans CanardPC, à part peut être au cours de sa première année. Et quand j'entends des gars dire "oh bah vous êtes bons pour le test de jeux vidéo mais pas chez CanardPC, parce que tu vois CPC, c'est caca boudin délire", je suis malade de savoir que ces gens me considèrent à l'inverse comme un gars qui a sa place dans le mag'... Là c'est un réflexe pavlovien jugeant les articles uniquement en fonction des pseudos.

A tout prendre, je préfère largement un gars comme Rackboy qui dit clairement je déteste boulon, au moins, il est pas bloqué dans une querelle nouveau vs ancien, il nous pisse dans la bouche à tous. C'est tout à fait respectable.

Pour terminer sur une touche moins aigre, je concède quelques problèmes propres à ces numéros de rentrée :

-Nous avons bouclé chaque numéro en 4 jours, ce qui explique certaines problèmes de finition.
-J'ai laissé passé des doublons entre les news online, les news hardware et les news classiques. Je suis absolument responsable de tout cela.
-Même combat pour la couv' "Gothic 4 le Zelda pour adulte", c'est ma faute aussi, j'ai mis ça rapidos, parce que le côté RPG des Gothic avait été bradé au profit de l'action aventure et j'ai planté un couteau dans le dos à Sébum par mégarde.

-Concernant, les textes de Gothic4 et de Darksiders, Sébum vous a avoué ici même ses propres sentiments à ce sujet.

-Par contre, pour le procès, une fois encore, je suis estomaqué par les reproches: On n'avait pas le choix. Chaque mot a été relu par un avocat et on n'avait pas l'intention de se tirer dans les pattes en prenant des risques inutiles. On a choisit de garder le texte au plus prêt de la forme légale.

-Pour "certaine news du site sont reprises telles quelles dans le mag"... Aucun des newsers du site ne travaillent sur les news du magazine et les newsers du magazine ne lisent pas le site. Donc c'est pas possible. A l'inverse, la qualité des news du mag' a baissé au cours des derniers mois puisqu'il n'y a qu'une seule personne débordée pour les écrire : ça change dés le 221 du 15 octobre.

Pour conclure, il est parfaitement normal que vous vous lassiez de CanardPC et que vous vouliez faire une pause. C'est très sain et ça nous arrive aussi. Personne ne vous interdit, surtout pas nous, d'arrêter de nous lire.
Mais n'allez pas nous demander de sauter dans des cercles enflammés pour vous plaisir ou de vous faire gouzigouzi.

Cherchez bien au fond, ce que vous aimez, c'est notre ton, notre liberté de ton, le fait qu'on n'en fasse qu'à notre tête. Par conséquent, ne commencez pas à chercher à nous le dicter ou à vouloir nous faire porter les fringues de la saison passée.


L'esprit CanardPC, c'est tout bêtement faire ce qu'on veut et faire ce à quoi on croie.
Ne vendre son cul à personne :
ni éditeur, ni développeur, ni lecteur.




























P.S. : Le mangin palace, c'est de la chie prétentieuse, facile et bobo-arty.
P.P.S : Le forum, c'est plus nos affaires.
P.P.P.S : Oui, j'ai édité les méchancetés pour être plus explicatifs et moins rentre dedans vu que la rage est passée.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Pour conclure, il est parfaitement normal que vous vous lassiez de CanardPC et que vous vouliez faire une pause. C'est très sain et ça nous arrive aussi. Personne ne vous interdit, surtout pas nous, d'arrêter de nous lire.


Perso, je suis en pause depuis quelques numéros, je les survole. Et ça fait du bien de lire des articles après avoir pris un peu de recul.




> Mais n'allez pas nous demander de sauter dans des cercles enflammés pour vous plaisir ou de vous faire gouzigouzi.


Pourtant, ça pourrait être sympa à voir sur la webcan.  ::ninja:: 




> Cherchez bien au fond, ce que vous aimez, c'est notre ton, notre liberté de ton, le fait qu'on n'en fasse qu'à notre tête. Par conséquent, ne commencez pas à chercher à nous le dicter ou à vouloir nous faire porter les fringues de la saison passée.
> 
> 
> L'esprit CanardPC, c'est tout bêtement faire ce qu'on veut et faire ce à quoi en croit.
> Ne vendre son cul à personne :
> ni éditeur, ni développeur, ni lecteur.


La forme a changé (nouveaux rédacteurs, les vieux qui...vieillissent), mais le fond est toujours là et c'est le principal pour moi.

Pour reprendre l'exemple du test de Casque Noir. Certes, il n'y a plus de jeux de mots tous les 3 paragraphes mais ça ne m'a pas gêner. Le test est toujours aussi indépendant.

Dernier point, fanboy extrémiste pendant un temps, je me suis tempéré, mais je suis toujours fan et recommande toujours CanardPC aux joueurs PC que je connais. On ne fait pas mieux dans la presse, quelle soit papier ou web.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Cherchez bien au fond, ce que vous aimez, c'est notre ton, notre liberté de ton, le fait qu'on n'en fasse qu'à notre tête. Par conséquent, ne commencez pas à chercher à nous le dicter ou à vouloir nous faire porter les fringues de la saison passée.
> 
> 
> L'esprit CanardPC, c'est tout bêtement faire ce qu'on veut et faire ce à quoi on croie.
> Ne vendre son cul à personne :
> ni éditeur, ni développeur, ni lecteur.



Boulon président!

----------


## DakuTenshi

Très bien, alors continuez à être un bon magazine mais un mauvais Canard PC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, sauf que là, je suis plutôt d'humeur Duche, Caudillo ou Grand Timonier.
Je supporte pas cette objectivation à la con.

---------- Post ajouté à 20h43 ----------




> Très bien, alors continuez à être un bon magazine mais un mauvais Canard PC.


Edit par pulsion chrétienne.

----------


## Guest

Je lis plus depuis longtemps, mais je vous rassure, c'est pas vous, c'est moi. Je préfère qu'on reste amis.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bof, le seul numéro que t'as lu, c'est CanardConsoles, je comprend que ça t'aie dégoûté.

Sinon, concernant les MP, je fais une réponse générale ici : Bien sûr que si je suis capable d'avouer qu'il y a une période de CanardPC que je n'ai pas aimé. Ni à lire, ni à écrire.
Exemple : 
L'année dernière, la période post-départ de Threanor et Gringo, où j'ai écrit le magazine tout seul ou presque et où j'avais clairement perdu la flamme; ou encore tout ce qui a entouré le numéro 200 où Gringo n'avait plus envie de travailler sur le journal et où Threanor était trop malade. 
Là, on a fait du mauvais CanardPC, que des mouvements réflexes, pas grand chose venant du coeur... Etonnament, à l'époque où on était tous d'accord qu'on faisait de la merde, on a quasiment pas eu de plaintes.
Mais bon, on a été racheté par le numéro 200. 

Si y a des gens qui préfèrent ces moments là, à aujourd'hui, c'est vrament purement et simplement une question de nostalgie mal placée.

----------


## DakuTenshi

Edit: putain le chieur.

----------


## Guest

> Bof, le seul numéro que t'as lu, c'est CanardConsoles, je comprend que ça t'aie dégoûté.


Ma mère m'a forcé.

----------


## johnclaude

Mon abonnement se termine aussi bientôt et je ne pense pas le renouveler non plus.
Ça m'énerve déjà de toujours le recevoir en retard (mais ça n'est pas le sujet), et je ne sais pas vraiment comment dire ça avec force arguments mais ça me plait moins. 
Les news et certains articles me semblent un peu moins barrés qu'à un moment, assez informatifs pour qu'ils remplissent leur rôle mais pas forcément passionnant (les titres testés y sont sans doute pour quelque chose, affaire de gout).

Je ne regarde ni la note ni l'auteur d'un test avant de l'avoir lu, mais pourtant je reconnais toujours les articles de Boulon (le seul que je reconnais)...et c'est vraiment ceux là que j'aime le moins, sans rien de précis à lui reprocher je trouve le ton un peu trop pompeux à mon gout.

Bref on va se quitter bons amis, mais on se reverra à l'occasion, quand ce creux de la vague sera passé.

----------


## Euklif

> Je finis avec un dernier exemple, tiré du dernier numero et du test de Gothic 4, présenté comme un Zelda sur PC.


J'pensais être le seul à avoir tiqué sur ça... Et avec avec le test de Darksiders dans le même mag' par la même personne, où aucune mention n'est fait de la parenté un peu plus évidente, ça m'as vraiment fait bizarre. Mais bref y a eu mea culpa.

Par contre, quoiqu'en dise le patron, le coté potache était quand même agréable. Peut être trop exposé mais de là à vouloir complètement l'éradiquer (juste une impression que j'ai)... Cela dit, tant qu'il y aura la flamme de l'irrévérence (gamescom, tout ça), ça m'ira. 
Et pendant que j'y pense, vous voulez pas exposer un peu plus le père Moquette  ::ninja:: ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Le pire, c'est qu'on s'est jamais trouvé potache nous même.
Idiot oui, connement provocateur parfois carrément, mais potache beurk.
Je préfère "délirant".
Da'illeurs, le prochain il est bien parti en couille.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h12 ----------




> Je reconnais toujours les articles de Boulon (le seul que je reconnais)...et c'est vraiment ceux là que j'aime le moins, sans rien de précis à lui reprocher je trouve le ton un peu trop pompeux à mon gout.


Tu dis ça parce que t'es dégoûté que je les écrive pas avec le clavier que tu m'as offert.

----------


## johnclaude

> Tu dis ça parce que t'es dégoûté que je les écrive pas avec le clavier que tu m'as offert.


 :^_^:  J'avais carrément oublié.
Bref j'ai l'impression que tu te prends parfois trop au sérieux quand tu écris tes textes, c'est comme ça que je te reconnais.
Et parfois le côté "délirant" manque un peu.
Pour la gamescon, je trouve aussi que 3 numéros ça sent un peu le réchauffé comme gag.

----------


## gregounech

Niveau Gamescom, ça m'a aussi surpris qu'il y ai encore des articles dessus 3 numéros après, sinon je peux pas dire que c'était mieux avant vu que je suis un jeune abonné (dans tous les sens du terme).

----------


## Euklif

> Le pire, c'est qu'on s'est jamais trouvé potache nous même.
> Idiot oui, connement provocateur parfois carrément, mais potache beurk.
> Je préfère "délirant".


J'ai repris le terme que tu as employé s'pèce d'enculeur de mouche  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je pourrais me citer mais lire la réponse de Prince et celle de Boulon m'a fait plaisir.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est normal, c'est pas un gag'.
C'est un procédé. Ca nous a permis de sortir du train train "test, à venir, preview, etc".

Et ça a permis à tout le monde de faire preuve d'audace ou de fantaisie. Et moi, ça m'a aéré la tête.

A près, c'est clair que je me prend à mort au sérieux à chaque fois que j'écris. Je le nie pas.
Lorsque j'ai dû écrire le magazine tout seul, après les départs de Gringo et Threanor, j'ai dû écrire comme un putain d'automate, en mode automatique.

Alors maintenant que j'ai le loisir de n'écrire que ce que je veux quand je leveux, j'essaye d'écrire mes papiers comme si ma vie en dépendait.

Quand ça fonctionne, c'est pas mal.
Mais quand ça rate, oui, c'est grave pompeux et parfois aux limites de la cuistrerie comme me le rappelle l'Oeil Accusateur de Sébum.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> vous mettez 4€30 dans la feinte


Un aveu en bonne et due forme.  :haha:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Niveau Gamescom, ça m'a aussi surpris qu'il y ai encore des articles dessus 3 numéros après


Pour la gamescom, on a vu 176 jeux PC. Edit : 131 pardon, je viens de regarder mon fichier excel.
Je crois qu'on ne vous a même pas parler de 100 jeux. Et pourtant tous les papiers sont écrits.
C'est le drame de bien faire son travail, des fois, faut pas tout passer parce que c'est trop.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h26 ----------




> Un aveu en bonne et due forme.


Beau gosse.
Je l'avais même pas vu.

----------


## gregounech

Vous avez qu'à foutre le PDF des papiers non-publiés non mis en forme gratos  ::ninja::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon je croyais que la nostalgie fonctionnait par cycle de 30 ans.
Le topic du "Cpc c'était mieux avant" on y a droit tous les ans quand même...(deux fois l'année de la sortie du Canard Consoles)
Faut toujours que vous vous fassiez remarquer   :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est parce que vous avez rien d'autre que nous dans la vie.
Alors, forcément, vous tournez vite en rond.

Nous sommes votre dernier refuge.
Nous sommes les seuls à vous aimer.
Vous n'êtes humains que pour nous.
Vous nous appartenez.
Achetez Appl... Euh. Achetez CanardPC.

----------


## Anton

Le prochain cycle, c'est les anciens de l'âge d'or de CPC qui se tirent pour faire leur propre mag indépendant et tout et tout.

----------


## O.Boulon

Oui mais quel âge d'or ?

Le premier : anciens de Joystick ?
Le deuxième : anciens de Joystick + nouveaux ?
Le troisième : nouveaux plus nouveaux du tout ?
Le quatrième : Un nouveau plus nouveau plus un ancien ?
Le cinquième : Des nouveaux plus un nouveau plus nouveau plus des anciens ?

En fait, l'âge d'or, il dépend juste du premier CPC que tu as acheté (sauf CanardConsoles).

----------


## Kami93

Les papiers de Gringo me manquent énormément  ::'(: .

----------


## Anton

Je veux pas balancer, mais j'ai entendu Monsieur Cacao dire lors de la dernière chourcroute-party que c'était avant ton arrivée. Mais on lui a fracassé sa gueule juste après, en ton honneur.

Et pour répondre sérieusement à la question j'en ai pas, c'est qu'un magazine, même si le contact avec le lectorat n'a rien à voir avec le reste de la presse, c'est sûr. 
Mais je regrette quand même le temps de Seb et des vidéos bonus complètement connes  :Emo:

----------


## Guest

> Les papiers de Gringo me manquent énormément .


T'sais tu peux rouler avec d'autres trucs, il t'en voudra pas.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Les papiers de Gringo me manquent énormément .


Ils doivent lui manquer aussi, il peut plus rentrer en France sans  ::o: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

L'Age dor c'était quand les gens s'enflammaient sur les forums (époque du forum GK) contre Gringo qui était considéré comme vulgaire.
Tout ça parce qu'il plaçait des "couille" "merde" "pédale" dans ses textes.
La plupart des lecteurs n'ont jamais su apprécier  sa beauté intérieure,seulement vilipender sa croûte externe franchouillarde.
C'était un poète incompris  :Emo:

----------


## MrPapillon

C'est dingue, comme vous êtes précis...
Moi j'arrive pas à faire la différence dans le style d'écriture, j'arrive à peine à juger globalement. Je dois pas être du tout littéraire.
Par contre je tique sur les problèmes de précision dans les articles ou certaines infos cruciales manquantes parfois. Je ne sais pas si c'était mieux avant ou pas, mais parfois c'est gênant. Par contre les autres magazines ont dépassé mes quotas de frustration et d'énervement depuis longtemps, canarpdc reste toujours fidèle à l'esprit gamer qui veut apprendre des trucs sur un jeu à venir, avoir une critique faite par un gars qui a une vision d'ensemble et s'amuser. J'aimais bien le nouveau concept de Joypad au début dans un autre délire(grosse malheur), mais leurs envolées lyriques et leur déviance forme/fond font que seul canarpc sort du troupeau en restant crédible. Du coup les coups de cornes de Boulon ça fait partie du folkore aussi.

----------


## O.Boulon

Cadeau 




> Yo,
> 
> Vous allez sans doute être contacté à mon sujet par des policiers Vénézuéliens à propos d'une histoire de petites filles et de disparitions.
> Merci de n'y prêter aucune intention, j'ai croisé à côté de Lima au Peru, un sosie de Raymond Barre en slip rouge et il m'a conseillé de m'intéresser aux enfants de Quito, parce qu'ils avaient beaucoup de choses à nous apprendre et une sacré beauté intérieure. 
> Il avait raison, mais maintenant j'ai la chiasse et des sangsues pleins les couilles.
> 
> Merci, 
> A bientôt !
> 
> PS : Je fume des cigarettes customisées avec le chanteur de Tryo ! Vive la Police Politique de Proximité !


Ce texte a été entièrement recomposé à partir de mails, extraits de journaux et messages privés d'El Gringo.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

:Emo: 

Un poète, j'vous dis.

 :Emo:

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

On dirait le test de Just Cause ...

----------


## O.Boulon

Mauvais lecteurs.
Le test de Just Cause a été fait par Threanor.

----------


## Anton

Celui qui s'est exilé au pays des voleurs de ressources ?

----------


## Tetram

> -Par contre, pour le procès, une fois encore, je suis estomaqué par les reproches: On n'avait pas le choix. Chaque mot a été relu par un avocat et on n'avait pas l'intention de se tirer dans les pattes en prenant des risques inutiles. On a choisit de garder le texte au plus prêt de la forme légale.
> 
> -Pour "certaine news du site sont reprises telles quelles dans le mag"... Aucun des newsers du site ne travaillent sur les news du magazine et les newsers du magazine ne lisent pas le site. Donc c'est pas possible. A l'inverse, la qualité des news du mag' a baissé au cours des derniers mois puisqu'il n'y a qu'une seule personne débordée pour les écrire : ça change dés le 221 du 15 octobre.


Pour le procès, comment savoir que le contenu de la news a été "avocatisé" ? Certes, on peut s'en douter, mais bon.

Pour le news reprises tel quelle, c'est arrivée au moins deux fois, sur le même numero. Mais c'est vrai que, depuis, c'est juste des inévitables redondances.

Je voudrais quand même m'excuser de t'avoir "blessé". Ce n'était pas mon but. Je ne demande pas de changer. D'ailleurs, si on lit le premier message, ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je reproche.

Bref, je ne connais pas tous les soucis que vous pourriez avoir de votre côté, et il est évident que ça a du être difficile pour vous. Je suis évidemment conscient également du risque que ça a été le traitement de la gamescon, que j'ai trouvé vraiment très drôle (surtout les deux premiers numéros).

Tout ça pour dire qu'en vrai je déteste faire des reproches, et que me voilà en train de demander pardon d'avoir été vilain, comme un gamin qui fait une bêtise... Je ne voulais pas faire de la peine, juste exprimer mon point de vue. 

Allez, bon courage à vous, et j'ai hâte de recevoir le prochain numero ;-)

----------


## O.Boulon

> P Je suis évidemment conscient également du risque que ça a été le traitement de la gamescon, que j'ai trouvé vraiment très drôle (surtout les deux premiers numéros).


Ce que je comprends pas c'est que tu as trouvé 2 numéros sur le 3 derniers très drôles - et sans doute le numéro double de cet été aussi non ? - et tu postes un truc sur la baisse de qualité...

C'est pas un peu contradictoire ?

Genre "j'ai adoré l'entrée, le plat, le dessert, le vin et le service mais ce restaurant est nul" ?

----------


## Kami93

Il a trouvé les chiottes sales.

----------


## jpjmarti

Le fabuleux travail que vous avez réalisé sur la gamescom prouve que votre créativité, votre envie de vous amuser, votre désir de vous renouveler, votre qualité d'écriture sont au plus haut.

----------


## Came Yon

Ah tiens c'est rigolo, en lisant le premier post je réfléchissais à une réponse :
Les nostalgiques reprochent en fait à CPC d'être le seul journal qui ose essayer de se renouveller et prendre des risques. Le délire Gamescon est quand même une sacré prise de risque. Et je comprends pas les aigris, moi je me suis marré comme un con pendant la moitié du premier numéro consacré à cette conf. Le calvaire de Sébum m'a tuer. Littéralement, j'ai failli m'étouffer avec mon coca en lisant ses aventures.
Et puis j'ai vu la réponse de Boulon.
Bon bein tant pis, je répondrai pas, il a tout dit ce que je pensais. Mais en mieux.

J'allais parler de la période des départs de thréanor et gringo, cette époque où les fautes d'orthographe et de syntaxes traduisaient en filigrane que quelque chose était moisi au royaume du CPC. Puis vint la révélation Sébum (quel homme  ::wub:: ), la montée en puissance de Kahn Lust et Moquette, le retour aléatoire d'Ivan le fou, les derniers tests surpuissants de d'Omar Boulon. Pour aboutir à cette série sur la gamescon qui enfonce ce qui avait été fait pour l'E3 par exemple. Et le retour à la quasi normale du dernier numéro m'a un poil déçu.

Mais bon, boulon l'a déjà dit. Donc je réponds pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Il a trouvé les chiottes sales.


Tu m'étonnes que tu kiffes Gringo...

----------


## francou008

J'aime que le numéro 57 parce que je l'ai eu gratuitement à cause d'une bourde du buraliste.
J'ai brûlé tous les autres parce que les couleurs sur la couverture m'agressaient les yeux.
Depuis l'histoire de Noël avec Dieu, l'accordéon et le pull à col roulé, ma vision du monde a été différente.
Doc TB est le meilleur rédacteur de news.

----------


## yOoN

Perso les articles de Gringo ne me manque pas du tout mais passons...

Sinon Boulon de nous faire rire c'est une chose mais je rejoins un peu l'auteur de ce topic (tant qu'on y est autant percer l'abcès un bon coup), je ne vois pas en quoi le fait que vous nous fassiez rigoler et que l'on puisse trouver une baisse de qualité soit antinomique.

Franchement depuis la rentrée ce n'est pas compliqué je n'ai pu me faire finalement une idée sur à peu près aucun jeu grâce à vous (sauf peut être Winter Voices que tu m'a fais découvrir et que je suis depuis), je viens d'acheter une carte graphique (GTX 460) qui n'est pas traitée et à peine dans le dernier Hardware. Finalement je trouve toutes mes infos sur le web et c'est gratuit.
C'est un peu dommage.

Alors vous avez l'air de bien vous faire plaisir et vous faire marrer entre vous comme pour toute la partie Gamescom, mais franchement tu prends la page sur The Witcher 2, on n'apprend rien. Enfin genre il y a dix lignes résumant à la va vite des trucs que tout le monde sait déjà par le web.

Moi j'attends de vous avant tout un regard de pros intègres et connaisseurs pour m'aider dans mes choix, et si vous avez de l'humour et du style tant mieux, mais sinon je préfère acheter Fluide Glacial si c'est juste pour me bidonner. Déjà que tout ce qui est news est forcément toujours en retard de par vos délais, il ne va pas rester grnad chose du magasine...

----------


## Mephisto

J'ai du mal avec ces topics. Quelqu'un vient, ouvre une discussion et déverse tout ses reproches, plus ou moins fondés, sur le magazine. 
On dirait une rupture amoureuse sans déconner. "Je ne te reconnais plus. Tu n'es plus celui que j'ai épousé. Nous deux c'est fini, je ne veux plus te voir dans ma boîte aux lettres !". Sérieusement. C'est un magazine les gars.  ::|: 
Cette tendance à rechercher la même chose à chaque numéro, cette forme de sécurité, de confort, je peux le comprendre quand on achète une disque dur. On veut de la fiabilité, un fonctionnement optimal, régulier, sans failles. 
Mais là on parle d'êtres humains et d'écriture. Ils ne sont pas parfaits, ont leurs vies, des hauts et des bas, leurs sensibilités ( oui oui même Boulon ). L'écriture n'a rien de mécanique, ça vient de l'âme. 

Sans vouloir oindre les rondelles de la rédaction à l'huile parfumée avec mes lèvres délicates, je ne lis pas Canard PC pour cet "esprit Canard", mais pour ceux qui l'écrive. Certes j'ai regretté les départs de Gringo et Threanor, mais cela m'a donné l'occasion de découvrir les styles de Kahn, Sébum et Moquette, apprécier leur progression, leurs prises de risques. Les tests de Boulon, surtout les derniers, sont excellents. Et c'est avec plaisir que tout les quinze jours, même si c'est avec un peu de retard maintenant que je suis abonné, que je me demande ce qu'ils ont bien pu inventer, comment ils ont pu traiter tel ou tel titre, quelle nouvelle idiotie ont-ils pu sortir. J'aime ce renouveau permanent et cette liberté de ton. J'ai parfois tenté de lire d'autres magazines, pour voir. Quand au bout de quatre tests vous avez l'impression d'avoir lu quatre fois le même article fade avec juste le titre du jeu qui change, vous comprenez ce que vous recherchez dans Canard PC.

Bon, je viens de lire le pavé ci-dessus et ça m'a l'air totalement indigeste et prétentieux, je m'excuse d'avance, c'était un cri du coeur passionné et sans retenue aucune.

----------


## O.Boulon

Nan mais Yoon t'as pas un peu l'impression de faire preuve d'une certaine mauvaise foi ?

Genre, t'as rien appris sur F1, sur Fifa 11, sur Lionhart, sur Recettear, sur Deus Ex 3, sur World of Tank, sur Minecraft ou je sais pas quoi ? Rien non plus sur les projets de Terminator ?

----------


## Bah

> Pour la gamescom, on a vu 176 jeux PC. Edit : 131 pardon, je viens de regarder mon fichier excel.
> Je crois qu'on ne vous a même pas parler de 100 jeux. Et pourtant tous les papiers sont écrits.
> C'est le drame de bien faire son travail, des fois, faut pas tout passer parce que c'est trop.


Ca va peut-être être mal pris ce que je vais dire, j'espère vraiment pas. Mais si on peut se dire qu'écrire trop de papiers c'est bien faire son travail, on peut aussi se dire qu'écrire trop de papiers, c'est une petite erreur de gestion du mag. Un truc qui vous a probablement mis sur les genoux pour au final ne pas être utilisé. Y'a peut-être eu un problème de priorités sur les jeux à traiter non ? D'autant que - et là c'est un avis purement personnel - y'a plusieurs papiers que j'ai lu en me disant que je n'avais rien appris et que celui qui l'avait écrit avait pas l'air très motivé à me parler du jeu.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est marrant cette ambiance de "tout ce que vous direz pourra être retenu contre vous" qui commence à se dégager de ce topic...

Priorité des jeux  ?
Ouais, mais faut aussi te rendre compte que convoyer l'ennui d'une présentation, son inanité, c'est aussi convoyer une information sacrément importante. Plus importante que le nombre de flingues et l'origine des ennemis.

Quand un des pigistes te fait comprendre à quel point il s'est fait chier pendant la présentation de Call of Duty ou de Medal of Honor, je trouve ça essentiel. 

Alors dans ces cas là, que fait-on ?
On ne publie pas de papier parce que c'est sans intérêt apparent ou alors on publie et on fait le nécessaire pour faire comprendre au lectorat à quel point ces deux titres sont décevants, sans imagination et représentatif d'une tendance qui nous dégoûte de notre job ?

On a choisit délibérement de passer des papiers de ce genre parce que c'est ce qui vous attend si vous voulez jouer à ces blockbusters... L'ennui et le désespoir.

Evidemment, on aurait pu parler des promesses de Sword of The Stars 2 ou de la présentation de Postal 3 et de ce que j'y ai subit, mais on a préféré conserver ça pour plus tard, une fois qu'on pourra enrichir ce premier contact et aller au delà de la surface.

Après y a des choses absolument passionantes et essentielles qu'on a pas passé, genre ma visite sur le stand de CCP. 
Ca c'est pour plus tard, parce que c'est le genre de sujet qui ne vieillit pas et qui de toutes façons ne peut qu'être enrichit par le recul et une correspondance avec mes interlocuteurs de l'époque...

----------


## MrPapillon

CCP  :Bave:

----------


## mescalin

Je sais pas si c'est les lecteurs ou le mag, mais ça sent la crise de la quarantaine.

----------


## Anton

> Après y a des choses absolument *passionantes et essentielles* qu'on a pas passé, genre ma visite sur le stand de *CCP*. 
> Ca c'est pour* plus tard*, parce que c'est le genre de sujet qui ne vieillit pas et qui de toutes façons ne peut qu'être enrichit par le recul et une correspondance avec mes interlocuteurs de l'époque...


Keu... keua ?  ::mellow::  T'as des infos sur les vampires ? REPONDEZ ! MAINTENANT !!

----------


## Azerty

> C'est marrant cette ambiance de "tout ce que vous direz pourra être retenu contre vous" qui commence à se dégager de ce topic...
> 
> Priorité des jeux  ?
> Ouais, mais faut aussi te rendre compte que convoyer l'ennui d'une présentation, son inanité, c'est aussi convoyer une information sacrément importante. Plus importante que le nombre de flingues et l'origine des ennemis.
> 
> Quand un des pigistes te fait comprendre à quel point il s'est fait chier pendant la présentation de Call of Duty ou de Medal of Honor, je trouve ça essentiel. 
> 
> Alors dans ces cas là, que fait-on ?
> On ne publie pas de papier parce que c'est sans intérêt apparent ou alors on publie et on fait le nécessaire pour faire comprendre au lectorat à quel point ces deux titres sont décevants, sans imagination et représentatif d'une tendance qui nous dégoûte de notre job ?
> ...


Le message de 00h40 était honnête
l’édit de 00h50 était tout à fait condescendant 
l’édit de 00h52 était très Omar Boulon, tournoiement de bras et air révolté d'un avocat du barreau de paris
l’édit de 00h59 rectifie la maj v.00.50


Perso, la gamescon, je n'en peux plus; entre le foutage de gueule assumé [et bien lourd au demeurant avec vos annotations] de la première partie, les jeux présentés qui ne m’intéressaient pas pour 80% d'entre eux, et, soyons honnêtes le peu d'informations accompagnant le tout, je me suis bien ennuyé avec les dossiers gamescon.
Mais c'était nécessaire il parait, c'était pour subtilement nous glisser à l'oreille que les prochains mois vidéo-ludique ne sont pas folichons; merci bien.


Enfin bref, la bonne nouvelle c'est que tout a l'air prévu dans le roadmap du 'zine, bien;          bien.

----------


## Darkath

Pour ma part j'ai pas acheté un seul canardpc depuis des lustres (le dernier doit remonter a juin/juillet), pas parceque je vous aime pas, mais parceque j'en trouve pas chez les putains de vendeurs de journaux de ma ville (et j'ai pas envie de m'abonner, parceque ça coute cher d'un coup et que généralement j'achete pas systematiquement le journal toute les 2 semaines).

Mais bref, quand je me souviens de la première fois que j'ai ouvert un canardpc, comprenant rien aux blagues, et attéré par les dessins de couly, l'humour bite, caca, poil mais globalement satisfait des tests et de l'avis des journaliste, depuis je comprend les blagues et j'aime les dessins de couly, mais je suis content qu'en quelque sorte le canard évolue et ne reste pas confiné aux mêmes blagues ni au même style. 
Alors oui moi aussi j'aimais bien les tests de gringo, en petite doses (enfait je l'aimais surtout dans les dessins de couly  ::ninja:: )

Quand aux n° de la gamescom, je vais me résoudre a les commander je pense, introuvable dans tout angers  ::(:

----------


## Sk-flown

Vous n'avez pas honte de créer des terrains de foot dans la forêt amazonienne pour cette chose ?

 :tired:

----------


## ERISS

> Quand un des pigistes te fait comprendre à quel point il s'est fait chier pendant la présentation de Call of Duty ou de Medal of Honor, je trouve ça essentiel. 
> 
> Alors dans ces cas là, que fait-on ?
> On ne publie pas de papier parce que c'est sans intérêt apparent ou alors on publie et on fait le nécessaire pour faire comprendre au lectorat à quel point ces deux titres sont décevants, sans imagination et représentatif d'une tendance qui nous dégoûte de notre job ?
> 
> On a choisit délibérement de passer des papiers de ce genre parce que c'est ce qui vous attend si vous voulez jouer à ces blockbusters... L'ennui et le désespoir.


On dirait que tu parles de jeux à drm, et pourtant vous êtes enthousiastes de jeux qui ont une épée de damoclès pour les protéger... CPC se fait grignoter par les drm sans beaucoup réagir (plein de pages contentes de jeux à drm), mais les autres mag' ne réagissent carrément pas.
Pigiste pour jeux à drm, ça me gonflerai bien.

----------


## ToasT

Moi j'ai bien aimé écouter une ou deux fois Panique au Mangin palace.

----------


## astrea

Personnellement je trouve depuis quelques numéros que je lis de plus en plus en diagonale pas mal de choses, et le pire ça a été la GC sur 3 numéros !

Là où j'ai été super déçu, c'est par l'interview du patron d'Egosoft (X3), p'tin je me suis vraiment jeté sur le mag et au final il n'y avait que du vent dans l'article (et sur le peu de question 2 réponses étaient identiques), ça méritait pas un titre racoleur sur la couverture !
D'une manière générale, ça m'a gavait de pas comprendre ce qui s'est passé à la GC aussi, au début je suis passé sur le site, puis le petit jeu de 'je met des indices et je fais 2 mag 'moyen' dans la foulé' ça m'a bien ennuyé personnellement !

Ca me manque l'esprit rebelle et je regrette les vannes connes du genre 'aussi rapide qu'un Jean ALESI à la grande époque' ou encore 'vous tenez ce mag à l'envers dans le métro et vous êtes ridicule' ou encore 'mettez votre pouce ici pour cacher la photo de la femme à poil' !!!

Voilà je vais attendre le prochain numéro comme le conseille sébum et puis car j'ai pris 1 an d'abo juste avant la gamescom !

Bon courage à tous, cordialement.

(+1 premier message bien arugmenté)

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ca me manque l'esprit rebelle et je regrette les vannes connes du genre 'vous tenez ce mag à l'envers dans le métro et vous êtes ridicule' ou encore 'mettez votre pouce ici pour cacher la photo de la femme à poil' !!!


C'est pas si vieux que ça. 
C'était hier comme dirait l'autre. 
Sinon je pense comme Mephisto dans la page précedente. 
Ce mec c'est un  peu mon multi, mais en moins con.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je sais pas si c'est les lecteurs ou le mag, mais ça sent la crise de la quarantaine.


La trentaine suffira.

----------


## Tetram

> Ce que je comprends pas c'est que tu as trouvé 2 numéros sur le 3 derniers très drôles - et sans doute le numéro double de cet été aussi non ? - et tu postes un truc sur la baisse de qualité...
> 
> C'est pas un peu contradictoire ?
> 
> Genre "j'ai adoré l'entrée, le plat, le dessert, le vin et le service mais ce restaurant est nul" ?


Non, ce n'est pas contradictoire, j'ai trouvé le traitement de la gamescon très drôle. Pas le numero en entier. Le numero d'été était fun, ça par contre, je ne le nie pas.

Pour reprendre ton analogie, j'ai beaucoup aimé le plat, mais me le faire resservir 3 fois de suite, bof. Quant à l'entrée, le dessert et le vin, je les ai trouvés convenus, et parfois un peu fade, voire avec un cheveux dans la sauce.

La gamescon et le numero d'été était les bonnes surprises, mais le tout est emballé dans quelque chose qui ne me plait plus.

C'est vrai que ça fait un peu "rupture amoureuse" comme message... M'enfin bon. C'est la vie !

----------


## Bah

> Priorité des jeux ?
> Ouais, mais faut aussi te rendre compte que convoyer l'ennui d'une présentation, son inanité, c'est aussi convoyer une information sacrément importante. Plus importante que le nombre de flingues et l'origine des ennemis.
> 
> Quand un des pigistes te fait comprendre à quel point il s'est fait chier pendant la présentation de Call of Duty ou de Medal of Honor, je trouve ça essentiel. 
> 
> Alors dans ces cas là, que fait-on ?
> On ne publie pas de papier parce que c'est sans intérêt apparent ou alors on publie et on fait le nécessaire pour faire comprendre au lectorat à quel point ces deux titres sont décevants, sans imagination et représentatif d'une tendance qui nous dégoûte de notre job ?
> 
> On a choisit délibérement de passer des papiers de ce genre parce que c'est ce qui vous attend si vous voulez jouer à ces blockbusters... L'ennui et le désespoir.


Ok, je vois merci. Personnellement, dans un truc qui présente des tonnes de jeux, je suis plus preneur du papier qui va me faire : "Putain, j'ai envie de suivre le développement de ce jeu là que je connais pas", plutôt que de me dire que tel jeu parait naze. Ca c'est plus un truc que je demande au test ou à la preview (vous aurez probablement plusieurs fois l'occasion de revenir sur ce que vous aimez pas dans ces jeux).Je dois dire que je demande plus ça au test qu'au compte rendu de salon. M'enfin, cahcun ses attentes.

----------


## Narm

En fait le problème vient qu'on s'habitue à avoir de la bonne came.
Faites une petite infidélité à CPC et vous verrez que finalement il n'y a guère mieux en rapport qualité / prix / information dans le secteur !

Personnellement la dernière fois date de mars dernier, j'ai testé un Joystick avec New Vegas en couverture : j'ai été triplement déçu. Quantitativement le rapport qualité prix me semble faible (nombre de page par rapport au prix sans compter celles de pubs, DVD quasi inutile) mais aussi qualitativement : écriture plate et absence d'esprit critique : il n'y avait quasiment que du descriptif. 
Or justement je pense que c'est ce dernier point qui est le plus important pour la crédibilité du mag : un test qui ne reprend que les lignes directrices d'un dossier de presse n'est pas pour moi un test...

----------


## Tyler Durden

La caque sent toujours le hareng.

----------


## Kamasa

Je ne suis pas intégriste CPC, mais je trouve que ce topic est un repaire malsain de mauvaise foi, d'hypocrisie et d'égoïsme.

Déjà de la part de ceux qui osent écrire que CanardPC devient comparable à n'importe quel autre magazine de jeux vidéos. Ces gens-là n'ont jamais du ouvrir un JeuxVideo Magazine.
CPC traite avec beaucoup d'humour tous sujets, l'écriture est globalement cocasse et contraste énormément avec le reste des magazines, il suffit de lire deux articles d'un même sujet pour s'en rendre compte.

Viennent ensuite les gens qui trouvent que certains rédacteurs ont un style "pompeux", que certains ne sont pas drôles, que Gringo n'aurait pas du partir parce que c'était le meilleur.
Et donc ? CanardPC devrait s'excuser de ne pas vous satisfaire VOUS ? A lire certains, on a vraiment l'impression que le magazine est nul parce qu'il n'est pas ecrit exclusivement pour eux, c'est vraiment ahurissant de voir ça.

Ce qui m'effraie dans ces remarques, c'est que ça démotive les rédacteurs (moi ça me démotiverait  ::o:  ), bon après c'est sur que les adhérents au forum ne représentent pas le lectorat exclusif du mag' et surement pas un échantillon très représentatif.

Vivement que CPC remettent le couvert avec des événements couverts de la même manière que la Gamescon (le premier numéro sur le sujet était vraiment extra), vivement que CPC nous refasse un numéro 200 !


Bon, ça à déjà été dit, mais l'éternel regret du lecteur "c'était mieux avant", c'est du lu et re-lu et je trouve ça dingue de reprocher à quelque chose d'évoluer. Tout était mieux avant de toute façon, quand j'étais gosse j'allais à l'école glander, j'habitais chez mes parents sans soucis existentiels.
Même avant ça, c'était mieux avant, vers 1900 y'avait vachement moins de polution et les femmes s'habillaient en crinoline.
Toujours avant ça on se contentait de se nourrir des puces qu'on trouvait sur notre voisin et ça semblait bien satisfaire tout le monde.
Et pis même qu'encore avant ça, la vie d'un organisme uni-cellulaire devait vraiment être trop cool, je regrette vraiment de pas l'avoir connue…

Bon de toute façon ça semble être un effet de mode, mais les seules remarques faites sont trop souvent des critiques. A lire ça on oublie trop les bons côtés, allons créer le topic du "CPC, c'est trop bien maintenant !"  ::lol::

----------


## MrChris

A moi, à moi !

Je ne vais ni cracher ni cirer des pompes juste vous expliquer une/ma/notre manière de "vivre" CPC (non les guillemets c'est juste pour signifier que j'ai une vie à coté).
Donc, ce cher magazine je le ressent un peu comme de l'artisanal, du peint à la main façon Kinder avec ces imperfections et qualités. Ça change complètement de ces nombreux papiers écrits en usine, insipides, trop honnètes pour être vrais, ici il y a une âme et des gens derrière avec des vrai morceaux de sentiments.
On sent bien que le magazine vie, au gré des humeurs, arrivés et départs des rédacteurs. Alors oui cela peut donner du moins bon mais au final ce petit coté SOAP implicite est sacrément rafraichissant et comme dans un petit couple ou la rengaine s'installe et grignote peu à peu les affinités , l'innovation et l'originalité parfois même maladroites ou incomprises ont la mérite de nous faire réagir plutôt que de nous endormir.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Faute de grives, on mange des merles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On dirait que tu parles de jeux à drm, et pourtant vous êtes enthousiastes de jeux qui ont une épée de damoclès pour les protéger... CPC se fait grignoter par les drm sans beaucoup réagir (plein de pages contentes de jeux à drm), mais les autres mag' ne réagissent carrément pas.
> Pigiste pour jeux à drm, ça me gonflerai bien.



 :^_^: 
Il est toujours vivant !
Sinon tester des jeux, ce n'est pas tester des DRM hein.

---------- Post ajouté à 09h36 ----------




> Perso, la gamescon, je n'en peux plus; entre le foutage de gueule assumé [et bien lourd au demeurant avec vos annotations] de la première partie, les jeux présentés qui ne m’intéressaient pas pour 80% d'entre eux, et, soyons honnêtes le peu d'informations accompagnant le tout, je me suis bien ennuyé avec les dossiers gamescon.


T'es au courant que les éditeurs ne vont pas faire des jeux que pour toi ?
C'est un peu normal qu'une grosse partie de la prod' ne corresponde pas forcément à tes goûts, t'es pas le seul.
PErso j'ai bien aimé le dossier Gamescom et le foutage de gueule assumé, reste à déterminer lequel de nous deux est le meilleur lecteur pour avoir un avis définitif sur la qualité du magazine. Ou pas.

----------


## Dark Fread

Les divergences viennent peut-être aussi du fait que le lecteur se lasse moins vite que le rédacteur. Quand on se marre avec des youpi banane et des holy collection étrusque toutes les deux semaines, ça peut durer longtemps. Quand on écrit ça tous les jours, ça doit perdre en saveur un peu plus rapidement.

----------


## Azerty

> Il est toujours vivant !
> Sinon tester des jeux, ce n'est pas tester des DRM hein.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 09h36 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> T'es au courant que les éditeurs ne vont pas faire des jeux que pour toi ?
> C'est un peu normal qu'une grosse partie de la prod' ne corresponde pas forcément à tes goûts, t'es pas le seul.
> PErso j'ai bien aimé le dossier Gamescom et le foutage de gueule assumé, reste à déterminer lequel de nous deux est le meilleur lecteur pour avoir un avis définitif sur la qualité du magazine. Ou pas.




Raison pour laquelle je dis "JE n'ai pas aimé" plutôt qu'un "vos dossiers c'est de la merde"
En fait.

Le lecteur attentif aurait compris l'analogie faite avec l'overdose des 3 dossiers/jeux moyens/peu d'infos.

Ah, et contrairement à toi, je n'ai absolument pas dans l'idée d’émettre un avis "définitif sur la qualité du magazine", mais un avis, mon avis. 
M'enfin si çà peut te faire plaisir et t'éviter une intervention totalement inutile à coté de la plaque et nappée de condescendance: c'est toi le mieux placé pour donner un vrai avis définitif sur la qualité de CanardPC, GG dude.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Eh messieurs, vous allez quand même pas vous prendre la tête pour des différences de points de vue ou des incompréhension liées à votre façon de vous exprimer/de lire quand même, si ? On va éviter de se prendre à parti les uns les autres, et discuter calmement de tout ça.

----------


## Gobelin

Comme ce genre de topic revient à intervalles réguliers, je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop s'inquiéter ... Ca me rassurerait presque car ça veut dire que le mag' ne s'endort pas sur ses lauriers et se renouvèle.

J'ai quand même du mal a comprendre les " c'était mieux avant, humour caca pipi, Gringo nous manque ...".
D'un autre coté, je reconnais que je doit être considéré comme un vieux de (presque) 40 ans, puisque les enfants/ados m'appellent désormais "monsieur". 


Ce que j'aime dans CPC, c'est le sérieux des tests, sérieux dans le sens jeu trituré et écriture qui fait vraiment passer ce qu'a ressenti le testeur ( félicitations aux petits nouveaux d'ailleurs, ils sont de mieux en mieux), l'humour, la liberté de ton et l'indépendance.
Tout cela, je le retrouve toujours comme depuis le début de mes lectures.
C'est d'ailleurs parce que le mag' se renouvèle en restant dans ce qui a fait sa philosophie de création que je viens de m'abonner ( une grande première pour moi).

Il faut aussi reconnaitre que les rédacteurs sont dépendants de l'actualité et de la qualité des jeux qui sortent. 

Pour parler d'exemples en particulier :

- oui, la prose de Boulon est parfois pompeuse, comme je l'ai lu plus haut,  mais 9 fois sur 10, on a l'impression de jouer nous-mêmes en lisant son papier. Le 1/10, c'est parce qu'il est humain et parfois moins en "forme".
Normal en somme ...

- Le dossier Gamescon m'a bien fait délirer mais était peut être un peu "long". Deux numéros auraient suffi à mon avis.

- C'est vrai que je rigolais un peu moins sur les news depuis quelques temps mais Boulon a déjà répondu à ce sujet.

-Je n'achète pas de mag' consoles et franchement, j'aime bien LE test console dans CPC. C'est sympa et ça m'a permis d'acheter deux jeux que je n'aurai jamais essayé sinon.




Voilà ma modeste contribution de modeste lecteur/joueur à ce débat ...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Juste pour flinguer ce topic.

J'ai adoré la présentation de la gamecon qui était bien plus original que la concurrence pour nous présenter des jeux fini a 50 % et touché 30 mn en général du bout du clavier (enfin du pad pour la plus part).

Franchement que voulez vous lire sur un salon du jeux video à par ce qu'on a lu ? Le sérieux vous manque ? Je vous rassure on en apprend pas plus et même moins avec la concurrence (voir même sur certain site internet).

Vous faites pas chiez l'épisode GC est fini de tout façon et par malchance je crois que ce genre de  délire va être de moins en moins présent pour ce payé un magasine écrit par des costards cravates.

----------


## HereZy

Je rejoins le camp des partisans qui se lèvent en bloc pour défendre l'honneur de CPC.

A ceux qui clament qu'on trouve toutes les infos sur le net : oui c'est vrai qu'une grande partie des infos sont plus ou moins faciles à retrouver. Mais en même temps un journaliste c'est pas un surhomme, les infos qu'il reçoit ou qu'il trouve sont les mêmes qui peuvent fuir ou être traitées durant les 15 jours entre deux mags par des sites mis à jour quotidiennement.

Pour la gamescom et le "foutage de gueule" je l'ai ressenti comme tel, mais pas venant de la part des rédacteurs. Si les articles paraissent creux ou vide d'info, c'est que les conférences devaient l'être. Un article complet sur "la conférence sur Medal of Honnor n'a rien appris à part qu'il y a des hélicos" je le vois comme : putain j'ai perdu une heure pour une future bouse qui va se vendre comme un add-on sims 3.
Les articles plus interessants comme Diablo 3 viennent de conférences qui ont été relayées par le service com de blizzard. On trouve exactement ce qu'il faut si on choppe le dossier de presse sur le jeu. Mais l'avantage de le lire sur un mag c'est le ton et le style, après si on aime pas c'est une autre histoire.

Pour la qualité des rédacteurs, j'ai eu du "bol" la mauvaise periode de CPC est tombée quand j'étais tellement en galère de thunes que je devais choisir entre mes clopes et cpc (là j'ai arrêté de fumer, mais on s'en fou). Il y a des papiers que j'aime plus que d'autres, mais souvent ils me font quelque chose, comme une madelaine de proust, surtout les articles des "nouveaux". Les "bons" articles de boulon restent mes préférés car ils sont d'un style particulier qui me fait voir le jeu, c'est dangereux parce qu'avec un test comme Starcraft II, il touche tellement du doigt ce qui fonctionne (et ce qui ne fonctionne pas) que j'ai eu envie de me l'acheter illico pour voir moi même. Seulement quand c'est CoP à 30€ ou Winter Voice à 5€ c'est pas énorme. SCII c'est 60€.

Je vais m'arrêter là parce que je ne sais plus trop ou je voulais en venir. Edit : ce qui est bien c'est que les avis du dessus sont proche de là où je voulais en venir.

Les reproches que j'ai a faire : régulièrement probleme de maquette qui coupe les articles de news ou les encarts.
La dernière preview de Deus EX 3 qui se finit trop brusquement, j'ai tourné la page en m'attendant à la suite et. Et ben non...

----------


## Ondoval

J'ai apprécié les numéros sur la Gamescon, prise de risque, pas de langue de bois et un traitement différent de ce que l'on peut voir ailleurs.

Et à l'ère de l'internet, ce que j'aime dans CPC c'est que l'on ne trouve pas facilement le même ton et liberté ailleurs.

Je ne sens pas de baisse de qualité dans le mag, et j'ai un très bon indicateur pour cela.

Qualité du n° de CPC = nbre de caca par semaine * nbre de minutes passés sur le trône.
Quand je suis constipé c'est que le n° sent mauvais.

Voila c'est scientifiquement prouvé, CPC c'est bien, achetez en.

----------


## Voldain

> On dirait que tu parles de jeux à drm, et pourtant vous êtes enthousiastes de jeux qui ont une épée de damoclès pour les protéger... CPC se fait grignoter par les drm sans beaucoup réagir (plein de pages contentes de jeux à drm), mais les autres mag' ne réagissent carrément pas.
> Pigiste pour jeux à drm, ça me gonflerai bien.


Si tu savais comment tu as illuminé ma journée avec ce putain de fou rire comme un con devant mon pc.

----------


## mescalin

> Faute de grives, on mange des merles.


Manger des merles  ::O:

----------


## Scykhe

Je tiens à intervenir sur ce message pour apporter mon maigre soutien de lecteur aux rédacteurs du magazine.

Comme le dit O. Boulon, dans un magazine, il y a des hauts et des bas. Il y a des essais qui fonctionnent et d'autres qui fonctionnent moins bien. 

Moi ce que je vois, c'est un groupe qui se défonce pour nous fournir toutes les deux semaines une dose d'information, d’honnêteté, de bonne humeur et de stupidité.
Pour ce faire, ils prennent des risques et ils tentent des choses originales.

Et c'est ce que j'aime et qui me pousse à continuer à lire CPC. 

Donc à la rédac, merci pour vos idées innovantes.

----------


## WaT

> J'ai adoré la présentation de la gamecon qui était bien plus original que la concurrence pour nous présenter des jeux fini a 50 % et touché 30 mn en général du bout du clavier (enfin du pad pour la plus part).


Pareil, on s'y croirait. J'ai adoré la transcription de l'ambiance de ce salon et de ces présentations. C'est effectivement beaucoup plus intéressant, à mon sens, que les détails de Call of Honor 12 Modern Global War.

Bien entendu on n'attend pas tous la même chose d'un magazine. Les années passant, je suis pour ma part satisfait de l'orientation de plus en plus adulte de CPC. Je crois que c'est à peu près la seule publication traitant des jeux video qu'on peut apprécier lorsqu'on n'est plus un hardcore gamer juvénile  :;):

----------


## Arcadia94

Je sens que je vais balancer une bombe, mais tant pis je me jette à l'eau.
Perso j'aime toujours autant CPC qu'avant même si je dois reconnaître que le dossier sur la gamescon m'a un peu saoulé passé le premier numéro (tout bonnement excellent pour le coup  ::love::  ).

Seulement, voilà je me demandais un truc qui a peut-être déjà été soulevé avant : pourquoi ne pas passer en magasine mensuel ??
Je m'explique. Il me semble que si CPC sort toutes les 2 semaines, c'est pour mieux coller à l'actualité. Mais quand on fait le bilan, ça loupe quand même souvent. ex : Le dossier gamescon qui tient sur 3 numéros (donc 6 semaines), des tests de jeux qui arrivent en même temps que le reste de la presse spécialisée...
Au final, et même financièrement parlant pour CPC, ne serait-til pas mieux de monter le prix et de sortir un canard mensuel ?

Ceci étant dit, je rejoins les canards défendant l'honneur de CPC, tout en étant d'accord avec ceux qui vont contre : pour la rédaction, c'est bien d'avoir des lecteurs qui ne font pas que dire que "CPC say de la boulleettee !!" surtout quand je vois certains commentaires très constructifs sur ce qu'ils ressentent.

Maintenant, de là à dire que CPC c'est kif kif bourricot que la concurrence, je dis NON !!

Et même si je n'aime pas toujours le ton sur lequel répond Mr Boulon sur le forum, je dois avouer qu'il est mon préféré dans la rédaction des tests de jeux : comme dit plus haut, 9 fois sur 10 je trouve qu'il arrive à insuffler ce supplément d’âme à un jeu, qui fait que l'on n'a pas seulement l'impression de lire, mais d'y jouer !

D'ailleurs, j'ai encore une fois adoré son texte sur Deus Ex 3 dans le dernier CPC

Donc merci à toute la rédaction de CPC de savoir garder un oeil frais et impartial sur les jeux, merci pour votre humour à la con (et surtout vos jeux de mots que je surkiffe (du verbe surkiffer) grave), et merci de toujours être à l'écoute de vos lecteurs.

La perfection n'est pas de ce monde, mais vos défauts ne pèsent pas bien lourds face à vos qualitay  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

J'accroche moins à CPC depuis un temps, mais il y a un critère qui a été rapidement évoqué et qui doit quand même jouer pas mal: ceux qui suivent depuis le début, voir depuis l'époque Joystick, ont vieillis. On est simplement plus les même qu'il y a 5 ou 10 ans (ou alors y a un gros soucis) et on n'apprécie plus forcément les mêmes choses de la même façon à 15 ans, 20 ans ou 30 ans. Le mag évolue, c'est normal. Les plus vieux souffriront toujours du syndrome "c'était mieux avant". En gros si j'adorais CPC et si je jouais beaucoup à plein de jeux y a quelques années, je joue moins aujourd'hui, je me sens moins concerné par l'actu jeux vidéos. J'en blame pas CPC pour autant. 

Mais bon, ne voyez peut être pas tout en noir ou blanc. Ce genre de topic finissent toujours en débat "CPC c'est devenu pourri" VS "CPC c'est trop cool". C'est peut être un peu plus nuancé que ça.

----------


## Akodo

Voilà, voilà la conséquence de l'augmentation du prix du mag'...
Messieurs, vous n'avez que ce que vous méritez !
 ::ninja:: 
Mais moi je vais quand même continuer à vous acheter.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Je suis globalement d’accord avec Arcadia. 
Pour moi, un CPC mensuel, mieux fini, avec des dossiers, des interviews et des nouveautés plus travaillées grâce au temps gagné...
Je signe tout de suite.

----------


## Noryx

Juste mes 2 centimes d'euros pour pourrir le sujet.

Très sympa la gamescon, mais l'étaler sur 3 numéros c'était un peu de l'overkill. Autant la première fois c'était sympa et original ... la deuxième un peu moins, la troisième bah ... J'aurais voulu en savoir plus sur Deus 3 et peut être un peu moins sur le reste. 
Après effectivement, il y a pas mal d'infos utiles sur les dossiers GameCon dans une forme originale, on ne discute pas ... surtout sur Fallout New Vegas et Deus 3 *bave un peu*.

Le procès Hayden, c'est vrai que c'est important, surtout vu l'énorme couverture médiatique de la part de vos confrère, pas de soucis, mais du coup, relire la même chose sur CPC et CPC Hardware et tout ... bah, bis repetita placent ... mais la ca "placentais" plus trop trop :D. Remarque maintenant qu'on a pigé que c'était histoire de se couvrir votre joli cul de lapinou du point de vue juridique c'est mieux compris.

Nan, le niveau reste bon, mais c'est vrai, mais perso ce qui m'a le plus déçu ces derniers temps c'est le test de Civ 5. Effectivement il est beau, joli, il apporte de la fraicheur dans le gameplay, les cases hexagonal c'est pas mal, mais pas un mot au sujet de la nouvelle IA, qui quelque soit le mode de difficulté est en carton ... Pas de news non plus sur le multijoueur qui est injouable (1mn d'attente entre les tours). Du coup en me jetant dessus, j'ai été assez déçu. "Et je me suis dit, Ouais ... il aurait pu mettre un encart comme dans GTA IV en nous disant, euh ... bon le jeu est très prometteur mais attendez quelques patchs avant de l'acheter".

Sinon globalement, y'a bon matos.

Oh, juste une question ... quand vous parlez de prise de risque à propos de la gamescon, vous voulez dire une prise de risque supérieure à celle d'une couv sur MadWorld ?  :;): 




> J'accroche moins à CPC depuis un temps, mais il y a un critère qui a été rapidement évoqué et qui doit quand même jouer pas mal: ceux qui suivent depuis le début, voir depuis l'époque Joystick, ont vieillis. On est simplement plus les même qu'il y a 5 ou 10 ans (ou alors y a un gros soucis) et on n'apprécie plus forcément les mêmes choses de la même façon à 15 ans, 20 ans ou 30 ans. Le mag évolue, c'est normal. Les plus vieux souffriront toujours du syndrome "c'était mieux avant". En gros si j'adorais CPC et si je jouais beaucoup à plein de jeux y a quelques années, je joue moins aujourd'hui, je me sens moins concerné par l'actu jeux vidéos. J'en blame pas CPC pour autant.


Très vrai ...

----------


## Vevster

Je remercie chaleureusement Canard PC de bien défendre les jeux à DRM; ne serait-ce que parce que ça donne mal à la tête à Eriss  :<_<: 

Ce Canard est un scandale!!!

----------


## Melty

Moi non plus, je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'auteur du sujet.

Autant il y a eu une période où je ne trouvais plus ce que je cherchais dans Canard PC, autant cette période me semble révolue. Mon abonnement arrive à son terme et je vais le renouveler avec plaisir, et non par habitude.

C'est vrai qu'il y a parfois des changements difficiles à avaler, des anciens qu'on regrette de ne plus lire. Pour moi, ça a été de ne plus lire Ackboo, et maintenant de moins lire Boulon. Mais en contrepartie, je suis de plus en plus conquise par les articles de Sebum, surtout quand il sort des sentiers battus, et les autres testeurs progressent tous. Quand Boulon écrit la preview d'un titre, je dois me relever la nuit pour le préco.

J'ai été étonnée que le compte-rendu du salon s'étale sur 3 numéros mais la franchise de ces articles, ou leur drôlerie selon les cas, étaient salement rafraîchissants, je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse les comparer avec ce qui se fait ailleurs. On peut considérer que c'est de l'originalité forcenée mais ça fait tout de même partie de la nature du magazine de proposer autre chose ...

Bref, si l'on ajoute à ça la maquette qui devient de plus en plus chouette, les visuels excellents qu'on trouve parfois, le billet d'Yvan, les dossiers aussi intéressants que pertinents, les excellents HS hardware, et autres (le HS Stratégie  ::wub:: ) ... Je peux dire que j'adore le Canard PC d'aujourd'hui. Vous lui reprochez de ne pas vous servir les mêmes blagues, vous citez même certaines d'entres elles, comme si elles devaient être reproduites au pochoir, mais moi, c'est bien ça que je ne pardonnerais pas au magazine : de rester habillé d'un costard qu'on lui a mis sur le dos sans chercher à tirer les choses vers le haut. 

On demande tous au magazine quelque chose de différent. Dans mon cas, je lui demande même pas mal de choses : de m'informer, de me tenir des propos matures, d'être idiot, et de me donner envie de jouer. Ben, contrat bien rempli. C'est le seul magazine de jeux vidéo dont je puisse relire certains articles.

----------


## Vevster

Moi je regrette juste de na pas bosser à Chevaleret pour aller boire un coup avec la rédac quand ils viennent tester les logiciels que nous osons appeler jeux.

----------


## WaT

> J'accroche moins à CPC depuis un temps, mais il y a un critère qui a été rapidement évoqué et qui doit quand même jouer pas mal: ceux qui suivent depuis le début, voir depuis l'époque Joystick, ont vieillis.


Exactement et je trouve justement que CanardPC "mûrit" avec ses lecteurs, ce qui n'est peut-être qu'une impression.

----------


## Raddi

> Pour moi, ça a été de ne plus lire Ackboo


Il écrit encore tu sais  :tired:

----------


## halfy

En Espagne on dit:
"Cada loco con su tema"

Que l'on pourrait traduire de façon libre par:

"A chaque fou son délire propre".

D'un lecteur qui timidement emet l'idée d'une perte de vitesse, on arrive à Canard PC vendu au DRM et à la qualité gustative du Magin Palace en passant par la Lorraine avec ou sans chevaux.

Pour ma part, je suis rassuré: on est tous fous ici et pas vraiment en voie de guérison.

----------


## Arcadia94

C'est entièrement vrai halfy, le sujet à énormément dévié mais je pense que ce n'est pas plus mal de crever l'abcès.

Et puis si ça dévie autant, c'est que l'inquiétude gangrenait pas mal aussi je pense  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bon a fait le tour je ferme le sujet.

:justdoit:

----------


## gkal

Dommage je voulais dire que Ezechiel avait pas tord quand il parlait de viellisement de la population. 

Mais aussi d'appauvrissement de la production Pc, il y a quand même de moins en moins de jeu interessant. Le Fait que l'on parle encore de jeux comme Fallout 2 voir Arcanium en est un exemple.

Ps :J'allais oublier un avis qui regarde que moi, je comprends trop que vous testiez des jeux auquels vous mettez de mauvaises notes, alors que c'est pas vraiment le jeu que j'acheterai quoiqu'il arrive, en plus y'a que chez vous qu'on en parle.

----------


## O.Boulon

Alors, première chose, arrêter de tester les mauvais jeux, ça serait purement et simplement de la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.
Certains l'ont fait et c’était un bon moyen de ne jamais se mettre mal avec les éditeurs.

Notre but, c'est d'informer nos lecteurs et de les aiguiller sur ce qui mérite d'être joué, certes, mais surtout de les empêcher de tomber dans les chausses trappes marketing et autres pièges allant souvent avec les mauvais titres.

Personnellement, j'écris toujours pour le gamin que j'étais à 9 ans, quand j'avais le droit à trois ou cinq jeux par an et que tomber sur un mauvais jeu, c'était vraiment avoir la rage pendant deux mois.

Ne pas tester les mauvais jeux, c'est :
-1- Vendre son cul aux éditeurs,
-2- Ne pas écrire des textes souvent marrants,
-3- Rater l'occasion d'expliquer aux gens ce qui fait un mauvais jeu ou la chance de démonter une tendance puante en train de s'installer.

On a  le devoir d'être à la fois des conseillers d'achats et dans une certaine mesure des analystes culturels.

Après, concernant, l' "appauvrissement de la production PC", sans dec', c'est de la grosse connerie. C'était déjà faux l'année dernière, mais là, c'est encore plus faux.

Croyez-moi, on traverse un nouvel âge d'or, déclenché par les indies, où le jeu PC reprend enfin des risques.
Et le plus fort, c'est que certains éditeurs ont décidé d'emprunter cette voie-là aussi. Genre Ubisoft avec Ruse, Assassin's Creed 2, From Dust, le jeu des gars de The Ship (bon, faut reconnaître qu'ils ont tué le studio au passage)... Faut pas déconner. Ou même Bethesda qui a eu les couilles de confier New Vegas à ceux qui le méritaient, qui bosse avec Arkane, avec Brian Fargo ou avec les gars de Brink... Sans dec', pour un Hawx2 pourri et un Rage sur lequel on a quelques doutes pour l'instant, c'est vraiment de la belle prise de risque.


Je vais pas vous faire l'affront de lister tous les jeux mortels qui sont sortis ce trimestre, mais c'est quand même la classe...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Mais grave, ça fait facile 2 ans qu'on a que l'embarras du choix niveau production JV, que ce soit RTS, RPG, Stratégie, Point 'n Click, Sport, Plate-Forme, etc.
Peut être que y a de plus en plus de merde qui sortent et sûrement que le niveau de difficulté des jeux ne cesse de chuter pour ouvrir le marché à ceux qui confondent JV et film interactif, mais au milieu de ce carnage, y a d'excellents titres partout.

Et de toute façon les tests de jeux pourris ce sont les meilleurs parce qu'il y a plus de place et d'opportunité d'expression pour le testeur vu qu'on part du postulat qu'étant donné son statut de jeu à chier, il ne sera pas la priorité d'achat des lecteurs et que donc le gameplay, ambiance, graphismes, histoire, on s'en branle. Sauf pour se moquer.

Et je demande plus de Moquette.

----------


## O.Boulon

Généralement, les gens qui trouvent que la production de jeux vidéo est en berne, ce sont ceux qui ne jouent qu'à un genre bien particulier.

Mais dans ce cas-là, comme le le disait y a longtemps ackboo, c'est pas que vous aimez les jeux vidéo, c'est jsute que vous aimez ce genre. Sectaires.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Il y a aussi des gens qui aiment bien lire canard PC, même encore aujourd'hui et qui ne se prennent pas la tête.

Moi je n'ai justement pas aimé le côté brouillon du premier de la Gamescom, j'ai trouvé ca pénible à lire (sans doute la police ?).
Je vais en choquer mais je ne vous lis pas pour me marrer. C'est ma nature, je ne me marre pas comme une baleine au moindre truc. Gringo m'a parfois fait rire j'avoue, mais ca n'arrive pas souvent.
Et les jeux avec de mauvaises notes sont justement ceux qui me font sourire.
Non si je vous lis c'est avant tout pour avoir des news sur un de mes loisirs préférés, les jeux video. Je lis tout histoire de savoir ce qui se passe.
N'ayant pas la possibilité de passer une éternité sur le net je suis bien content de trouver ces news compilées dans un mag que j'aime lire.

Il y a certains reproches que je trouve quand même bizarre, genre "80% des jeux ne m'intéressent pas". Je ne vois pas trop ce que vous pourriez y faire. Moi non plus je ne suis pas intéressé par tous les jeux ca me parait normal.
La Gamescom étalée sur 3 mag ca m'a plu, je n'ai rien raté de l'événement, il y aura largement la place de parler d'autres choses quand l'actu est plus calme.

Bref tout le monde ne vous crache pas dessus, ca fait fayot mais je m'en bra... fout.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais mais toi t'es chauve, tu comptes pas.

----------


## Euklif

> Perso, la gamescon, je n'en peux plus; entre le foutage de gueule assumé [et bien lourd au demeurant avec vos annotations]





> PErso j'ai bien aimé le dossier Gamescom et le foutage de gueule assumé.


Je vais surement paraitre débile mais je vois pas le "foutage de gueule"... Même si les appréciations divergent tout le monde a l'air de s'accorder sur ce point, ce qui ne manque pas de m'interpeller à chaque fois. Je comprendrais si ça avait été vraiment fait à l'arrache mais j'avoue que c'est pas vraiment l'impression que j'ai eu... Trop romancé/développé pour ça.




> On dirait que tu parles de jeux à drm, et pourtant vous êtes enthousiastes de jeux qui ont une épée de damoclès pour les protéger... CPC se fait grignoter par les drm sans beaucoup réagir (plein de pages contentes de jeux à drm), mais les autres mag' ne réagissent carrément pas.
> Pigiste pour jeux à drm, ça me gonflerai bien.


Tu te rend compte que ça vire à la psychose ton "combat" contre les drms?
Je suis un peu comme toi en un peu moins extrémiste : je boycott ces jeux tant que je ne les trouve pas sous la barre des 5€ (oui, ma collect' steam ne m'a pas couté cher  ::ninja:: ). Et pourtant si je comprend ton discours, je finis également par te trouver "ridicule" à en causer même lorsque l'occasion ne s'y prête pas... Lâche du lest un peu.




> Et je demande plus de Moquette.


Enfin un autre! Amen!

----------


## LaVaBo

Moi je trouve qu'en ce moment CPC c'est devenu naze parce qu'il sort tout le temps le vendredi, donc je le lis pendant le week-end et y'a plus rien pour les transports en commun de la semaine.

Mais une fois aussi, j'avais marché dans un caca de chien parce que je lisais l'edito dans la rue. Alors c'était pas mieux avant.

----------


## WaT

Je crois qu'il y a eu une vraie période creuse avec l'industrialisation à outrance du jeu video. Mais effectivement avec la nouvelle production Indie "à l'ancienne" on retrouve de la créativité et de la prise de risques.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Ouais mais toi t'es chauve, tu comptes pas.


Je ne suis pas chauve j'ai les cheveux qui poussent lentement.




> Enfin un autre! Amen!


Ah non moi aussi c'est mon préféré des nouveaux.

----------


## jackft

Alors mes réactions en vrac (et en tant que fidèle lecteur depuis le numéro 1) :

- J'attend avec beaucoup d'impatience mon Canard PC depuis 3-4 mois, preuve pour moi que le mag a regagné en qualité depuis maintenant une dizaine de numéros (et c'est vrai que j'avais eu une sacré passe à vide pour vous lire avec entrain il y a de cela 6 mois - 1 an).

- Bravo pour votre reportage complet de la GamesCom (et dire qu'un de vos concurrent nous a sorti plusieurs fois que la GamesCom avait été pauvre en terme de quantités de jeux dévoilés)... c'est fou que vous n'ayez même pas publié tous vos articles, mais ce n'est pas plus mal je dirai, car sur ce dernier numéro, et hormis Deus Ex 2, j'ai juste survolé les derniers articles (à cause de jeux qui à priori ne m'intéressaient pas tout simplement). Mais bravo pour cette prise de risque, qui à mon avis, a aussi dû malheureusement vous faire perdre de potentiels nouveaux lecteurs assidus. 

- Pour finir, un petit reproche à Omar Boulon sur son test de Winter Voices : je sais bien que tu es souvent caustique, médisant, provocateur... sur grand nombre de tes articles, et je sais bien que c'est pour la bonne cause. Je regrette juste la forme assez directe (trop) de tes provocations du dernier paragraphe à notre égard, nous stupides lecteurs... sur le coup je me suis un peu senti pris pour un con, et pourtant j'ai lu la quasi intégralité de tes articles de CPC et je connais bien ton style d'écriture... alors j'imagine même pas pour les autres... Mais bon, moi aussi je deviens peut-être un vieux con  ::): 

- Je n'ai jamais aimé les textes de Gringo.

- Et j'apprécie de plus en plus les articles de Sebum... et même de Moquette (alors que j'avais trouvé l'un de ses premiers tests assez horrible sur la forme...que de progrès depuis je trouve !)

Jack

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Raison pour laquelle je dis "JE n'ai pas aimé" plutôt qu'un "vos dossiers c'est de la merde"
> En fait.
> 
> Le lecteur attentif aurait compris l'analogie faite avec l'overdose des 3 dossiers/jeux moyens/peu d'infos.
> 
> Ah, et contrairement à toi, je n'ai absolument pas dans l'idée d’émettre un avis "définitif sur la qualité du magazine", mais un avis, mon avis. 
> M'enfin si çà peut te faire plaisir et t'éviter une intervention totalement inutile à coté de la plaque et nappée de condescendance: c'est toi le mieux placé pour donner un vrai avis définitif sur la qualité de CanardPC, GG dude.



D'où le "Ou pas" de la fin pour désamorcer. Faut pas oublier des mots au passage.
Sinon tu parles bien de "foutage de gueule" de "manque d'infos" et au final la condescendance transparaît nettement à la fin de ton post, alors venir se défendre à coup de "mais j'ai dit JE, MOI, !!!" derrière, bof.
De toute façon  QWERTZY est bien  plus sympa.  ::ninja::

----------


## zifox

> Il y a aussi des gens qui aiment bien lire canard PC, même encore aujourd'hui et qui ne se prennent pas la tête.
> 
> Moi je n'ai justement pas aimé le côté brouillon du premier de la Gamescom, j'ai trouvé ca pénible à lire (sans doute la police ?).
> Je vais en choquer mais je ne vous lis pas pour me marrer. C'est ma nature, je ne me marre pas comme une baleine au moindre truc. Gringo m'a parfois fait rire j'avoue, mais ca n'arrive pas souvent.
> Et les jeux avec de mauvaises notes sont justement ceux qui me font sourire.
> Non si je vous lis c'est avant tout pour avoir des news sur un de mes loisirs préférés, les jeux video. Je lis tout histoire de savoir ce qui se passe.
> N'ayant pas la possibilité de passer une éternité sur le net je suis bien content de trouver ces news compilées dans un mag que j'aime lire.
> 
> Il y a certains reproches que je trouve quand même bizarre, genre "80% des jeux ne m'intéressent pas". Je ne vois pas trop ce que vous pourriez y faire. Moi non plus je ne suis pas intéressé par tous les jeux ca me parait normal.
> ...


Je rejoins une partie de ce poste dans le sens ou je lis par CPC uniquement pour savoir si je vais acheter un jeu ou pas. Je le lis comme une manière d'avoir des news, sous un angle différent de ce qu'on trouve ailleurs. J'adore me lire les news ou quelques tests en buvant mon café après le diner, ou passer la soirée à essayer de trouver le dernier mot manquant des mots croisés. (c'est con, mais si vous les enlevez ça va me manquer !  ::P:  )
Je suis aussi d'accord avec Boulon concernant les jeux indépendants, y'a beaucoup de prod qui sont excellentes. On a une alternative aux blockbusters AAAAAAAAAA sur PC, proofitons en. C'est d'ailleurs sur ce genre de jeux que j'attends le plus CPC.  :;): 

MAIS je trouve quand même que depuis quelques mois la qualité d'écriture a baissé, pour ça je rejoins d'autre posts. C'est moins mordant. L'impression que j'en ai c'est que les nouveaux essaient trop de marcher dans les traces des anciens. Sur les derniers numéros j'accroche plus.

Mais pas de quoi vous lacher.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je vais surement paraitre débile mais je vois pas le "foutage de gueule"... Même si les appréciations divergent tout le monde a l'air de s'accorder sur ce point, ce qui ne manque pas de m'interpeller à chaque fois. Je comprendrais si ça avait été vraiment fait à l'arrache mais j'avoue que c'est pas vraiment l'impression que j'ai eu... Trop romancé/développé pour ça.


Oui, j'avoue que je le digère mal aussi...
C'est un peu comme si des gens se levaient en pleine séance de théâtre pour traiter les acteurs de menteurs.

Parce que niveau boulot, écriture, infos, et retranscription de l'ambiance, c'était tout sauf du foutage de gueule.

Et, c'était pas non plus une volonté de mentir aux gens.
Plutôt de raconter une histoire tous ensemble...

---------- Post ajouté à 15h52 ----------




> - Pour finir, un petit reproche à Omar Boulon sur son test de Winter Voices : je sais bien que tu es souvent caustique, médisant, provocateur... sur grand nombre de tes articles, et je sais bien que c'est pour la bonne cause. Je regrette juste la forme assez directe (trop) de tes provocations du dernier paragraphe à notre égard, nous stupides lecteurs... sur le coup je me suis un peu senti pris pour un con, et pourtant j'ai lu la quasi intégralité de tes articles de CPC et je connais bien ton style d'écriture... alors j'imagine même pas pour les autres... Mais bon, moi aussi je deviens peut-être un vieux con


Ah mais, ce n'était pas de la provocation...
Et ce n'était pas non plus adressé aux lecteurs dans leur ensemble.
C'était ma réponse très sérieuse à tous ceux qui dénigraient le jeu sur le forum parce qu'il y avait les mots "féminité, émotion, psychisme" dans le titre alors qu'ils n' y avaient pas joué.

J'y ai vu un mélange de machiste mal placé et de mépris pour des petits créateurs vraiment indignes du lectorat de CPC.

Tu peux aller voir ma conversation à ce sujet avec ElGato sur mon profil.

----------


## Jeckhyl

En fait il faut espérer que les "nouveaux" (plus tant que ça) vont retenir ces numéros de la GC, où ils n'ont plus eu à "faire du Gringo" ou "faire du ackboo" (voire pour les plus masos "faire du Boulon") et, interdits de toute mise en page classique, ont été obligés de livrer leur propre production. Ca a dû être un sacré boulot.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Moi je ne parlerai de "baisse de qualité de Canard PC" que quand ça ressemblera à Joystick*.


 ::ninja:: 


Sinon en ce moment c'est encore bien.




_*Une idée pour la prochaine blague-collective-filtre-à-cons?_

----------


## jackft

> Ah mais, ce n'était pas de la provocation...
> Et ce n'était pas non plus adressé aux lecteurs dans leur ensemble.
> C'était ma réponse très sérieuse à tous ceux qui dénigraient le jeu sur le forum parce qu'il y avait les mots "féminité, émotion, psychisme" dans le titre alors qu'ils n' y avaient pas joué.
> 
> J'y ai vu un mélange de machiste mal placé et de mépris pour des petits créateurs vraiment indigne du lectorat de CPC.
> 
> Tu peux aller voir ma conversation à ce sujet avec ElGato sur mon profil.


Ok j'irai voir...
Mais j'avoue m'être senti visé, car malgré ta conclusion, et malgré être amateur de jdr, je n'ai pas pu trouvé l'envie d'acheter ce jeu...

----------


## O.Boulon

> En fait il faut espérer que les "nouveaux" (plus tant que ça) vont retenir ces numéros de la GC, où ils n'ont plus eu à "faire du Gringo" ou "faire du ackboo" (voire pour les plus masos "faire du Boulon") et, interdits de toute mise en page classique, ont été obligés de livrer leur propre production. Ca a dû être un sacré boulot.


Ils n'ont jamais eu à faire du "...".
Par contre, c'est vrai que ce procédé avait pour but de libérer un peu leur parole et de leur offrir en accélére ce que plusieurs années au contact de Casque, Ivan, ackboo, Fishbone ou Ta Race avaient fait pour nous à l'époque.

C'est le genre de contraintes qui ouvrent des possibilités inédites.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ok j'irai voir...
> Mais j'avoue m'être senti visé, car malgré ta conclusion, et malgré être amateur de jdr, je n'ai pas pu trouvé l'envie d'acheter ce jeu...


Ben heureusement que t'as pas acheté Modern Warfare 2.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ok j'irai voir...
> Mais j'avoue m'être senti visé, car malgré ta conclusion, et malgré être amateur de jdr, je n'ai pas pu trouvé l'envie d'acheter ce jeu...


Oui, mais faut pas, tant que t'as pas été posté un "c'est de la merde prétentieuse pour gonzesse mal baisée", y a peu de chance que je t'attende planqué sous ton lit avec un tesson de bouteille.

Moi je me sens trés con parce que j'ai jamais été foutu de jouer à un simulateur de vol à part EF2000, mais si tout le monde me dit qu'il y en a des grandioses et que je rate ma vie.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h02 ----------




> Ben heureusement que t'as pas acheté Modern Warfare 2.


MW2, j'aurais dû conclure par un "sauf si c'est pour le multi".

----------


## Nono

> CPC se fait grignoter par les drm sans beaucoup réagir


Putain m'en parle pas, l'autre jour, j'ouvre un Canard PC tout barbouillé à l'intérieur, mais voilà que mon buraliste me dit _"ha mais c'est normal mon bon monsieur, tenez!"_. Et là il me tourne son labtop, me demande de connecter ma carte bleue à l'internet, et hop ! Mon CPC est devenu tout lisible !

Plus sérieusement, CPC n'est pas envahi par les DRM, mais ce sont les jeux. Et la politique de Canard PC est de tester des jeux pour leur qualité intrinsèque. Y'a eu le même sorte de reproche fait à Canard PC lors de la menace "DirectX 10", et Vista obligatoire, et la réponse de je sais plus qui de la rédac', c'était grosso modo _"nous on teste des jeux, si Vista est obligatoire pour y jouer, alors on y passera."_ C'est aussi simple que ça.

D'autre part, je te trouve sacrément mauvaise langue sur le sujet (comme d'habitude tu me diras, mais ça n'empèche que des tas de gens ne savent pas que tu es le fils caché de Don Quichotte). Parce qu'à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle politique DRM chiante débarque, CPC nous en informe via les news. Et à chaque jeu testé, excellent ou non, Canard PC n'hésite pas à balancer quelques phrases assassines pour rappeler ce qui nous attend (relire les news et les tests des jeux Ubisoft avec DRM à la con).

----------


## Thomasorus

Moi j'aime CPC parce qu'ils me donnent du travail (enfin ils m'en ont donné une fois mais je transformerai l'essai).  :B):  

Plus sérieusement je suis plutôt de l'avis de boulon concernant la période de départ Gringo et Threanor. A cette époque j'avais même plus envie de lire le mag mais la force de l'habitude m'a fait rester. Après quand y a eut un mois sans boulon, avec les articles de sébum et de moquette, là j'ai trouvé que ça reprenait du poil de la bête, que les articles étaient à nouveau bien écrits, et je me suis abonné pour soutenir l'effort et le risque que représente l'intégration, quasi du jour au lendemain, de trois rédacteurs.

La période à vide était vraiment chiante car on avait trop de boulon dans le mag. Désormais je trouve que c'est vachement plus équilibré et que c'est ptêt ça aussi qui fait que ça dérange. Comme le mag a une qualité constante tout au long de sa lecture, ça fait moins dent de scie et chaotique, ce qui peut manquer un peu.

La solution : écrire mal volontairement quelques articles pour contenter les rageux.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

En plus Oni-Oni est disponible  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ERISS

> je boycott ces  jeux à drm tant que je ne les trouve pas sous la barre des 5€ (oui, ma  collect' steam ne m'a pas couté cher ).  Et pourtant si je comprend ton discours, je finis également par te  trouver "ridicule" à en causer même lorsque l'occasion ne s'y prête  pas...


Normal, toi tu es prêt à acheter pour 100€ de jeux chez Steam, donc les tests de jeux à drm te sont utiles, pour éviter d'y mettre plus de fric par exemple.




> , CPC n'est pas envahi par les DRM, mais ce sont les jeux. Et la politique de Canard PC est de tester des jeux pour leur qualité intrinsèque.


Faux. Le prix intervient aussi. Alors pourquoi-pas la protection aussi n'intervient-elle pas dans la note?




> D'autre part, je te trouve sacrément mauvaise langue sur le sujet. Parce qu'à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle politique DRM chiante débarque, CPC nous en informe via les news. Et à chaque jeu testé, excellent ou non, Canard PC n'hésite pas à balancer quelques phrases assassines pour rappeler ce qui nous attend (relire les news et les tests des jeux Ubisoft avec DRM à la con).


Mais rien dans les tests de jeux Steam DRM à la con. CPC a pas mal d'hésitation concernant Steam, car il se mettrai mal avec beaucoup de ses lecteurs. Ou juste parceque CPC est composé de Steam fanboyz.

----------


## Exekias

Je ne vais pas me faire que des amis mais j'avoue que je préfère l'actuel Canard PC  :Cigare: 

Je m'explique : les derniers rédacteurs arrivés ont une vraie plume, on sent bien qu'ils ont remarqué qu'il y avait une vie en dehors des JV. Alors un pseudo comme L-F Sebum, déjà, pour moi, il part avec un _a priori_ favorable. Et en plus, l'humour pipi caca ça n'a jamais été trop mon trip. 

Deuxième truc, je trouve la rédaction très en pointe sur les jeux indé/petits studios et ça, c'est très bien. Sans vous, je serais passé à côté d'Amnesia notamment  ::wub::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'aime bien CPC et j'ai aimé le risque pris sur les numéro de la gamescon, après les canards sont plus ou moins réussi (tout comme les canards du forum). Moi je trouve que la nouvelle équipe a trouver son style.

Je peux tout à fait comprendre que le journal lasse à un moment ou un autre, c'est comme ça. Pour moi canard PC, c'est un moment de détente, si j'ai ri une fois ou deux, s'il m'a intéressé à un jeu par numéro, c'est déjà pas mal. Et puis j'ai toujours été surpris par les prises de risques, ok c'est sur sortait toujours ce qui plait aux gens (et pas forcément à vous...), sortez  toujours le même numéro si ça plait. Moi je suis bien heureux que vous ratiez des numéros pour avoir quelque perles de temps en temps et surtout pour ouvrir l'emballage en me disant "mais quels conneries ont-ils encore trouvé".


Voilà mes réflexions à 2 balles, pour finir un morceau de ma vie :
Des fois quand je bosse, moi je trouve que j'ai bien bossé, mon chef non, mais mon chef c'est un con et moi je me caresse le torse d'une manière virile.
Merci de votre attention.

----------


## gkal

> Alors, première chose, arrêter de tester les mauvais jeux, ça serait purement et simplement de la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.
> Certains l'ont fait et c’était un bon moyen de ne jamais se mettre mal avec les éditeurs.
> 
> Notre but, c'est d'informer nos lecteurs et de les aiguiller sur ce qui mérite d'être joué, certes, mais surtout de les empêcher de tomber dans les chausses trappes marketing et autres pièges allant souvent avec les mauvais titres.
> 
> Personnellement, j'écris toujours pour le gamin que j'étais à 9 ans, quand j'avais le droit à trois ou cinq jeux par an et que tomber sur un mauvais jeu, c'était vraiment avoir la rage pendant deux mois.
> 
> Ne pas tester les mauvais jeux, c'est :
> -1- Vendre son cul aux éditeurs,
> ...


Je pensais surtout au jeu pas intèressant , mais j'ai pas d'exemple la, suis au travail,  mais c'est mon avis et ca n'engage que moi, je tiens à le preciser.

---------- Post ajouté à 16h51 ----------




> Généralement, les gens qui trouvent que la production de jeux vidéo est en berne, ce sont ceux qui ne jouent qu'à un genre bien particulier.
> 
> Mais dans ce cas-là, comme le le disait y a longtemps ackboo, c'est pas que vous aimez les jeux vidéo, c'est jsute que vous aimez ce genre. Sectaires.


 
Ca t'as pas tord, d'ailleurs j'ai beaucoup apprecié le Hs stratégie.  :;):

----------


## Azerty

> défendre à coup de "mais j'ai dit JE, MOI, !!!" derrière, bof.
> De toute façon  QWERTZY est bien  plus sympa.


Ouep, çà s'appel [t']expliquer la notion de subjectivité, vu que çà t'était passé à 15302km au dessus de la tête sur ta forte utile première intervention.
En fait.

QWERTZY c'est mon double compte gentil pour quand j'ai décidé de baisser mon froc sur un quote bancal d'un de mes post.
"Ou pas".

----------


## double arf

> ...
> Alors oui, c'est Canard PC, pas Canard Console, mais pour avoir une vision globale du jeu vidéo, il faut quand même bien connaître ce qui se passe ailleurs.
> ...


je confirme... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> En plus Oni-Oni est disponible .


Ah non, j'écris plus rien. Trop fatiguant, et t'façon tout le monde s'en branle.

Vous pourriez me remercier de m'abstenir d'ailleurs. Au lieu de vous plaindre tout le temps, là. Chouineuses.

----------


## Kamasa

> Ah non, j'écris plus rien. Trop fatiguant, et t'façon tout le monde s'en branle.
> 
> Vous pourriez me remercier de m'abstenir d'ailleurs.


Si c'est pour éviter d'écrire un nouveau Canard Console, alors oui : merci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

N'empêche que je dois toujours avoir le Canard Console. Le style est lourd comme du parpaing mais le fond est vraiment intéressant.

----------


## kaldanm

> Mais rien dans les tests de jeux Steam DRM à la con. CPC a pas mal d'hésitation concernant Steam, car il se mettrai mal avec beaucoup de ses lecteurs. Ou juste parceque CPC est composé de Steam fanboyz.


Ben si, il y a marqué 

_DRM : Steam_

Comme pour les autres DRM connus en fait. maintenant si une horreur merdique comme le DRM Ubisoft sort, là t'a un papier qui en parle, et plusieurs références à ce DRM dans les tests et preview des jeux Ubi Soft.

Et pour Steam, il me semble qu'il y a eu un papier il y a un petit moment sur les dangers de Steam, un autre encore avant sur le dematerialisé, avec les atouts et inconveniants des différentes plateformes.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> le jeu des gars de The Ship (bon, faut reconnaître qu'ils ont tué le studio au passage)...


C'est Bloody Good Time le titre. Et oui, Outerlight a dû licencié tous ses employés et rendre leurs locaux en attendant de toucher de l'argent de ce jeu.  :Emo: 
Je l'achète dès qu'il sort, en espérant que trouver des joueurs fairplay soit plus simple que sur The ship qui se transformait en Quake III au pays du Cluedo.  ::|:

----------


## Guest

> N'empêche que je dois toujours avoir le Canard Console. Le style est lourd comme du parpaing mais le fond est vraiment intéressant.


En même temps Canard Consoles c'était mieux à son âge d'or. :/

----------


## Super Menteur

> En même temps Canard Consoles c'était mieux à son âge d'or. :/


C'est vrai que la période de transition était pas géniale, y'avait que du Oni Oni et du Blaguos, ca manquait de variété.

----------


## Neo_13

> Normal, toi tu es prêt à acheter pour 100€ de jeux chez Steam, donc les tests de jeux à drm te sont utiles, pour éviter d'y mettre plus de fric par exemple.
> 
> 
> Faux. Le prix intervient aussi. Alors pourquoi-pas la protection aussi n'intervient-elle pas dans la note?
> 
> Mais rien dans les tests de jeux Steam DRM à la con. CPC a pas mal d'hésitation concernant Steam, car il se mettrai mal avec beaucoup de ses lecteurs. Ou juste parceque CPC est composé de Steam fanboyz.


Le DRM est mentionné, en cas de besoin, il est expliqué, tu choisis ou pas de l'acheter. C'est un dilemne moral et c'est quelque chose de personnel. De quel droit tu souhaites dicter aux autres ce qui est bon pour eux ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

'tain Blaguos  :Emo: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> The ship qui se transformait en Quake III au pays du Cluedo.


Attend, tu tiens un concept-là !

Le Colonel moutarde armé d'un Chandelier-Railgun  :Bave:

----------


## ERISS

> Ben si, il y a marqué 
> _DRM : Steam_
> Comme pour les autres DRM connus en fait. maintenant si une horreur  merdique comme le DRM Ubisoft sort, là t'a un papier qui en parle, et  plusieurs références à ce DRM dans les tests et preview des jeux Ubi  Soft.
> 
> Et pour Steam, il me semble qu'il y a eu un papier il y a un petit  moment sur les dangers de Steam, un autre encore avant sur le  dematerialisé, avec les atouts et inconveniants des différentes  plateformes.


Oui, voilà, pour Steam pas de phrase assassine systématique comme pour UBI.




> Le DRM est mentionné, en cas de besoin, il est expliqué, tu choisis ou pas de l'acheter. C'est un dilemne moral et c'est quelque chose de personnel. De quel droit tu souhaites dicter aux autres ce qui est bon pour eux ?


Tu récuse le principe des tests qui est que le testeur donne son avis? A ce moment là, appliquons ton principe au reste que le drm: on dit aux gens d'acheter et de tester eux-même...
Je souhaite juste que le drm soit un composant du test comme l'est le prix qui est parfois mentionné dans le corps du texte, et qui fait parfois baisser les notes.
Le prix est un composant du jeu tout autant que la protection.
Si ça l'est déjà, je m'étonne alors que tous les testeurs ne soient plutôt pas gênés par la DeRMisation des jeux.
On a d'un côté quelques papiers mettant en cause les DRM, mais quand il s'agit de passer aux tests le drm est relégué à une statistique neutre et inoffensive (sauf uniquement pour celui d'UBI, et encore je crois que ça ne change même pas sa note).
Apparemment vous voulez que le testeur donne son avis sur les jeux, mais seulement en tant que produit de consommation jetable (car le drm est une menace sur la pérennité du jeu).
C'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle, qui vous fait passer mécaniquement d'un jeu à l'autre en one-shots sans état d'âme..

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Oui, voilà, pour Steam pas de phrase assassine systématique comme pour UBI.
> 
> 
> Lol, tu récuse le principe des tests qui est que le testeur donne son avis? A ce moment là on dit aux gens d'acheter et de tester eux-même...
> Je souhaite juste que le drm soit un composant du test comme l'est le prix qui est parfois mentionné dans le corps du texte, et qui fait parfois baisser les notes.
> Le prix est un composant du jeu tout autant que la protection.
> Si ça l'est déjà, je m'étonne alors que tous les testeurs ne soient plutôt pas gênés par la DeRMisation des jeux.
> On a d'un côté quelques papiers mettant en cause les DRM, mais quand il s'agit de passer aux tests le drm est relégué à une statistique neutre et inoffensive (sauf uniquement parfois pour celui d'UBI, et encore je crois que ça ne change même pas sa note).
> Apparemment vous voulez que le testeur donne son avis sur les jeux, mais seulement en tant que produit de consommation jetable.


Ça doit être parce que dans la pratique, 95% des joueurs s'en cognent des DRM. En tout cas perso ça me passionne moins que toi, et jusqu'à présent, contrairement aux craintes les plus folles, aucun DRM ne m'a empêché de jouer à aucun de mes jeux, malgré des réinstallations successives. Toi qui mène une croisade terrible, je me demande si un seul de tes jeux a été bloqué par un DRM ?

----------


## MrPapillon

Justement, il a peut-être été bloqué Une fois, et ça a bouleversé sa vie  ::o:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Non ne le relance pas, malheureux.

Sinon le plus chiant c'est quand ils oublient les cordes aux DRM.

----------


## Grosnours

> Tu récuse le principe des tests qui est que le testeur donne son avis? A ce moment là, appliquons ton principe au reste que le drm: on dit aux gens d'acheter et de tester eux-même...
> Je souhaite juste que le drm soit un composant du test comme l'est le prix qui est parfois mentionné dans le corps du texte, et qui fait parfois baisser les notes.
> Le prix est un composant du jeu tout autant que la protection.
> Si ça l'est déjà, je m'étonne alors que tous les testeurs ne soient plutôt pas gênés par la DeRMisation des jeux.
> On a d'un côté quelques papiers mettant en cause les DRM, mais quand il s'agit de passer aux tests le drm est relégué à une statistique neutre et inoffensive (sauf uniquement pour celui d'UBI, et encore je crois que ça ne change même pas sa note).
> Apparemment vous voulez que le testeur donne son avis sur les jeux, mais seulement en tant que produit de consommation jetable (car le drm est une menace sur la pérennité du jeu).
> C'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle, qui vous fait passer mécaniquement d'un jeu à l'autre en one-shots sans état d'âme..


Dieu sait que je ne peux pas blairer Steam en peinture.
Mais force m'est de reconnaitre deux choses :
- le dossier CPC sur le sujet était très bien fait, présentant toutes les facettes de l'affaire même si à mon gré il aurait pu être encore approfondi. Il est donc difficile d'accuser CPC d'une quelconque partialité. De plus, un DRM est présent ou pas, on ne va pas passer trente lignes dans un test de jeu pour cela. Le mentionner à la limite, oui, mais sans plus. Nous sommes tous des internautes capables de vérifier nous mêmes le type de DRM des jeux qui nous intéresse.
- si je ne supporte pas Steam c'est qu'il m'enlève la liberté de choix en s'imposant pour certains jeux. Dans le même esprit, je me vois mal lancer une croisade forcenée anti-Steam (sauf deux ou trois semi-trolls de temps en temps histoire de ne pas rouiller bien sur), car si je défends ma liberté de ne pas vouloir Steam, les autres ont parfaitement la liberté de l'aimer.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Oui, voilà, pour Steam pas de phrase assassine systématique comme pour UBI.
> 
> 
> Tu récuse le principe des tests qui est que le testeur donne son avis? A ce moment là, appliquons ton principe au reste que le drm: on dit aux gens d'acheter et de tester eux-même...
> Je souhaite juste que le drm soit un composant du test comme l'est le prix qui est parfois mentionné dans le corps du texte, et qui fait parfois baisser les notes.
> Le prix est un composant du jeu tout autant que la protection.
> Si ça l'est déjà, je m'étonne alors que tous les testeurs ne soient plutôt pas gênés par la DeRMisation des jeux.
> On a d'un côté quelques papiers mettant en cause les DRM, mais quand il s'agit de passer aux tests le drm est relégué à une statistique neutre et inoffensive (sauf uniquement pour celui d'UBI, et encore je crois que ça ne change même pas sa note).
> Apparemment vous voulez que le testeur donne son avis sur les jeux, mais seulement en tant que produit de consommation jetable (car le drm est une menace sur la pérennité du jeu).
> C'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle, qui vous fait passer mécaniquement d'un jeu à l'autre en one-shots sans état d'âme..


Des papiers sur Steam y en a eu assez dans Canard PC. 
Et comparer la "situation" Steam avec l'épisode Ubi c'est être drôlement borné ou foutrement mal informé sur les DRM.
Le truc d'Ubisoft c'était un DRM ignoble, le truc on se demande encore comment ça a pu sortir et être accepté par certains. Contrairement à Steam c'était plus du "si nos serveurs tombent en panne vous ne pourrez plus jouer en multi mais vos jeux solo seront toujours accessibles" mais carrément "pas de net, pas de jeu". Ca s'est appliqué sur 4-5 max, étalé sur une période de genre 2 mois, et puis kapput. Steam c'est comme ça depuis x années.

Alors autant je conçois le pourrissage en règle du DRM d'Ubi, je le trouve essentiel même, autant militer pour souligner l'utilisation de Steam dans chaque test c'est d'une connerie sans nom. Ca ferait genre la même chose dite 4-5 fois par journal, le truc super utile pour bien faire chier ton lectorat. Après des années d'existence, ça m'étonnerait que les gens ne connaissent encore pas la plate-forme et les contraintes/avantages qu'elle implique.

Je me demande encore pourquoi j'ai suivi ton hs. 
A force de répéter la même chose (et à chaque fois avec des arguments de plus en plus aberrants) sur tous les topics sur lesquels tu t'aventures, tu commences à être un peu lourd, tendance vachement pénible.
Alors soit tu te mets un avatar avec le logo Steam barré d'une croix rouge, soit tu mets une signature vachement révolutionnaire, soit tu te montes ton site d'asso de consommateurs qui se font entuber par les méchants DRM qui font rien que de la vente forcée les salauds.

Mais en tout cas calme ton message. On l'a vu 1 fois, on l'a vu 100 fois même, je crois que tout le monde a bien cerné ta position.
Et si un jour t'as une nouvelle envie de dénoncer les méchants, je te conseille de t'abstenir et d'allouer ce temps précieusement gagné à envoyer une lettre à ton FAI pour demander qu'il enlève son vilain DRM appelé Internet, celui qui fait que quand il marche plus tu peux plus venir poster ici.

----------


## Neo_13

> Tu récuse le principe des tests qui est que le testeur donne son avis? A ce moment là, appliquons ton principe au reste que le drm: on dit aux gens d'acheter et de tester eux-même...


T'as vraiment rien compris : Le testeur teste le jeu et mentionne qu'il a pour DRM Steam. C'est DEJA le cas. Ils ne me disent pas quoi choisir mais ce qu'ils ont pensé du jeu.



> Je souhaite juste que le drm soit un composant du test comme l'est le prix qui est parfois mentionné dans le corps du texte, et qui fait parfois baisser les notes.


Si le DRM est gênant, ce sera le cas aussi. Sinon, il est systématiquement fait mention du drm.




> Si ça l'est déjà, je m'étonne alors que tous les testeurs ne soient plutôt pas gênés par la DeRMisation des jeux.


Probablement parce que les drm ne sont pour la plupart pas aussi gênant que tu l'entends. En particulier Steam. Du coup, n'étant pas gênés, ils n'ont pas de raison d'en parler.



> On a d'un côté quelques papiers mettant en cause les DRM, mais quand il s'agit de passer aux tests le drm est relégué à une statistique neutre et inoffensive (sauf uniquement pour celui d'UBI, et encore je crois que ça ne change même pas sa note).


Ca changerait la note si le drm empêchait de jouer, ce qui n'est pas le cas



> Apparemment vous voulez que le testeur donne son avis sur les jeux, mais seulement en tant que produit de consommation jetable (car le drm est une menace sur la pérennité du jeu).


Le média sur lequel il est inscrit est jetable.



> C'est peut-être une déformation professionnelle, qui vous fait passer mécaniquement d'un jeu à l'autre en one-shots sans état d'âme..


Je ne suis pas testeur de JV... Mais grand utilisateur de Steam et de DLGamer, les 2 pour la même raison : ils me facilitent la vie.

Et je suis profondément anti DRM et l'impossibilité de prêter ou revendre un jeu DRMisé m'emmerde... Mais en face de ça, c'est un mal répandu, et je choisis le drm qui m'emmerde le moins. Par exemple, j'ai pas acheté Assassin's creed 2, juste à cause de son DRM. Pour autant, je suis un gros consommateur de Steam, surtout à tarif préférentiel, en sachant les implications que ça a.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

C'est pas franchement le lieu où discuter des DRMs.
D'ailleurs, ERISS vire de la discussion, parce que son obsession et sa tendance à détourner les topics pour nous en parler devient lourd à force.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Bravo le cassage d'ambiance.

----------


## Mantalo

Alors vu que tout le monde y va de son petit couplet, je me lance un peu plus aussi.

Il y a un truc qui m'a gêné dans l'avant dernier numéro, ce sont les pseudos. Non pas que cela change mon avis sur le jeu ou la prose mais plus le côté "il y a une énigme insoutenable, un magazine a été mis en danger, ILS ont tenté de nous chasser...". J'avoue que je pensais pas mal à ça en lisant les articles et j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu une lecture plus âpre, comme si les articles étaient semés d'indices que seule une lecture ultra attentive permettrait de relier entre eux. Je comprends les messages des nouveaux abonnés un peu désarçonnés, eux qui arrivent en pleine histoire.

Sinon un bi-mensuel, c'est le bien. Cela permet de suivre régulièrement et puis cela évite l'effet d'un gros titre qui monopolise tout un mois de travail. J'ai l'impression que cela a permis de plus parler de jeux indépendants ou de jeux à la mécanique différente (je pense à Braid). J'aimais bien Maria Kalash et ses jeux "casual" aussi, je ne sais pas des articles de ce genre reviendront? Je recherche des jeux pour enfants de 5 ans et il existe de telles sous merdes copyrightées qu'un guide serait le bienvenu !


Je suis curieux aussi de la définition bobo-arty pour la panique au Mangin palace? C'était sympa, un peu recherché, pas prétentieux à mon goût...bon après c'est clairement coloré politiquement. Je crois que leur position avec leur nouvelle émission journalière (que je n'écoute pas) doit ressembler au sentiment d'animer quasiment seul un magazine.

Bon courage pour la suite, et vive la presse indépendante  ::wub::

----------


## Shapa

Putain de touche retour a la con. J'avais fait un beau pamphlet sur le talent d'ackboo et le bonheur de la passion de Boulon, même si j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la personne. Ces mecs te font vivre une expérience, comme si tu jouais a coté d'eux sur le canap', putain qui d'autre pourrait faire un truc pareil?! 

Bref CPC c'est bien et voilà. Je suis toujours content de voir le mien dans la boite aux lettres et je suis bien content que la mag évolue.

Je voudrais finir par un gros poutou a Boulon pour son écoute des lecteurs et de ses décisions. Je suis bien content de ne plus lire Boulon mag' car comme tu le disais tu écris que quand ça t'amuse et ça se voit et c'est bien  :;):

----------


## gkal

Moi j'ai bien aimer le coup de l'escapade après la gamescon, et le numéro qui en traitait, le ton (le coup du simulateur de bucheron!!), la maquette. 

Avec le Forum en sus, y' a pas a dire c'était de l'esprit canardpc comme on aime en voir.

Dommage que certains n'ai pas apprécié, on se plaint de lassitude et quand ca change on comprend pas on rejette.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le multi-dossier sur la Gamescom était très bien au début, mais le soufflé est retombé depuis. Le condenser en 2 épisodes aurait peut-être été préférable. Ceci étant, on peut comprendre qu'après avoir tâté à autant de jeux qu'un curé à de jeunes enfants de choeur, à la différence dudit prêtre, on veuille en faire profiter le monde.

Mais l'esprit canardpc, ça me fait doucement rigoler. Je lis le magazine pour la qualité des tests et surtout parce que la rédaction ne fait pas de cirage de pompe, chose qui se perd malheureusement. En plus, on découvre des jeux qui seraient passés inaperçus ailleurs. Je vois pas en quoi le ton d'un test ou d'un rédacteur devrait être formaté pour répondre à un style ou à l'attente d'un rédacteur. Les mecs qui vivent de 3 gimmicks trouvés au début de leur carrière, on sait où ils finissent, et c'est pas beau à voir.

----------


## gripoil

En tous cas y'a des choses intéressantes sur ce topic. Enfin y'a surtout des choses ahurissantes...

J'tenais juste a dire que j'ai bien aimé le délire sur la gamescom (et même si Boulon trouve ça bizarre plus le début que la fin) et globalement j'accroche à tous les nouveaux trucs.

En fait j'ai rien a dire. Mais les tests de Boulon qui selon moi font passer certains jeux pour des trucs "hardc0re geeks only, not for pussies!" et une légère lassitude j'ai renouvelé mon nain bonne ment.

----------


## elkoo

> Et je suis profondément anti DRM et l'impossibilité de prêter ou revendre un jeu DRMisé m'emmerde... Mais en face de ça, c'est un mal répandu, et je choisis le drm qui m'emmerde le moins. Par exemple, j'ai pas acheté Assassin's creed 2, juste à cause de son DRM. Pour autant, je suis un gros consommateur de Steam, surtout à tarif préférentiel, en sachant les implications que ça a.


Et encore steam ne t'empêche pas de prêter tes jeux. Évidement il n'est pas possible de jouer en ligne en même temps mais si tu te déconnecte, plus de problème pour le offline. Et le gros drm d'ubi c'est fait claquer la gueule comme tous ceux avant lui, permettant de jouer sans contrainte tout en flattant le rebelle anarcho-trotsko-CGTiste qui sommeille en chacun de nous, lui permettant de continuer sa sieste peinard en attendant le matin du grand soir! Alors, merci ubi?
Heu, mais pourquoi on parle de ça déjà?

Ha oui, sinon j'aime CPC, j'ai lu les trois volets sur la Gamescon, je me suis niqué les yeux sur le premier qui me fera certainement dire à la prochaine couverture du salon que "c'était mieux avant", j'ai eu beaucoup d'émotions pendant l'article de L-F Sebum sur MMA, malheureusement trop court et j'aime le style pompeux plein de phrases compliqués de Boulon, ça m'évite de lire du BHL tout en ayant le sentiment d'être franchement intelligent.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est dingue autant j'aime le style de Boulon autant Sébum à part faire son malin à sortir des mots qui dépassent de loin la compréhension du lectorat moyen de magazine de jeux vidéos et des joueurs en général, je ne vois pas ce que vous y trouvez. En générale je le trouve assez creux et il ne parle pas assez du jeu ou du ressenti réel. A contrario j'ai aimé quelques-unes de ces dépêches sur le premier numéro consacré à la Gamesconcon.

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

> je ne vois pas ce que vous y trouvez.


Du talent.

----------


## ElGato

> je ne vois pas ce que vous y trouvez.


Ça ne m'étonne pas tellement. D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, t'as dit ça pour à peu près tous les rédacteurs de CPC plus jeunes que toi.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Dans la preview sur EA Sport MMA (et non pas "mma" tout seul, renseignez vous sur le nom des jeux) le rédacteur parle de "coup de boule", visiblement il n'a pas testé le jeu. S'agit-il alors de faire un papier pseudo-humoristique pour remplir des colonnes de vide ? Dans ce cas là mieux vaut s'abstenir.

----------


## Anonyme871

Tu l'a pas déjà dit ça ? 
Je suis sûr de l'avoir déjà lu quelque part.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Dans la preview sur EA Sport MMA (et non pas "mma" tout seul, renseignez vous sur le nom des jeux) le rédacteur parle de "coup de boule", visiblement il n'a pas testé le jeu. S'agit-il alors de faire un papier pseudo-humoristique pour remplir des colonnes de vide ? Dans ce cas là mieux vaut s'abstenir.


Non, Sébum n'y a pas joué, il était trop occupé à se rouler sur le sol en embrassant à pleine bouche le démonstrateur qui lui avait si suavement proposé de "Wanna Fight", le sourire gourmand et des étoiles plein les yeux.

Après, je comprends que ça perturbe un jeune garçon comme toi, en pleine construction psycho-sexuelle, un homme viril en devenir qui s'interroge sur le potentiel érotique d'un bon mawashi giri et d'une prise de soumission Ankle-Lock... Mais pas des coups de boule hein. L'arbitre est pas d'accord.

----------


## Arcadia94

> Dans la preview sur EA Sport MMA (et non pas "mma" tout seul, renseignez vous sur le nom des jeux) le rédacteur parle de "coup de boule", visiblement il n'a pas testé le jeu. S'agit-il alors de faire un papier pseudo-humoristique pour remplir des colonnes de vide ? Dans ce cas là mieux vaut s'abstenir.


Putain t'es dur toi  ::O: 
Une erreur de titre et paf, tu flagelles  ::o: 

En plus, j'ai bien aimé son article moi, je l'ai trouvé drole  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

> Putain t'es dur toi 
> Une erreur de titre et paf, tu flagelles 
> 
> En plus, j'ai bien aimé son article moi, je l'ai trouvé drole


Nan mais attend quoi !
Le MMA, c'est un truc sérieux.
Et y a pas de coup de boule.

Y a du docking, du dirty sanchez, du Cleveland Steam Roller, sans doute des donkey punches de temps en temps.

Mais jamais de coups de boule, JAMAIS.


PS : Si vous ne connaissez pas les coups spéciaux cités plus haut, je vous déconseille vraiment de faire une recherche Internet.
Et je ne suis responsable, dans aucun cas, de votre curiosité malsaine.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

> Tu l'a pas déjà dit ça ?
> Je suis sûr de l'avoir déjà lu quelque part.


Oui je l'avais déja dit mais n'ai eu en retour qu'un silence méprisant. Je veux des explications, savoir si dans les previews les jeux sont vraiment essayés où si on se contente d'écrire une petite histoire "drôle" pour remplir les pages. (je sais je fais une fixette sur un jeu dont tout le monde se branle ::|: )

----------


## Arcadia94

Je comprends pas trop ta question : pour moi il me parait évident qu'a CPC ils testent les previews !

Après, si tu fais toujours référence à cet article, il a été écrit dans la droite lignée de ce qui a été fait lors de la couverture de Gamescon, donc avec humour (enfin à mon sens). 

Mais peut-être que je me trompe et que tout ça n'est q'un complot gouvernemental visant à enlever les membres de CPC...ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Non mais la question c'est pas mes centres d'intérêts, ça on s'en fout. Mais si le type qui te parle d'un jeu sur le MMA te parle de coup de boule soit il ne l'a pas testé soit...

----------


## Arcadia94

D'accord, mais n’empêche que tu focalise sur 3 mots ("coup de boule") contenus dans 1 page d'article....C'est juste ça que je ne comprends pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, pour une fois, je vais te répondre sans me foutre de ta gueule. Même si c'est dur avec cette obsession pour les jeux où deux mecs huilés s'échangent les mains.

Ca dépend des previews ou des à venir et de la manière dont l'éditeur présente les jeux :

-Des fois, on voit juste une bande-annonce avec un gars qui nous fait un discours,
-Des fois, on nous montre une vidéo pré enregistrée du jeu,
-Des fois, le démonstrateur joue devant nous (l'immense majorité de la gamescom), ça s'appelle un First Look
-Des fois, le démonstrateur fait jouer un gars dans la salle,
-Des fois, on a le droit de jouer au jeu 2 minutes (ça a été le cas de MMA)
-Des fois, on a le droit de jouer au jeu 30 minutes (Guild Wars 2) (ça s'appelle un hands-on),
-Des fois, on a le droit de jouer au jeu plusieurs heures (Fallout New Vegas)
-Des fois, on nous envoie le jeu à la rédaction et on peut jouer autant qu'on veut (généralement un mois avant la sortie)...

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

> D'accord, mais n’empêche que tu focalise sur 3 mots ("coup de boule") contenus dans 1 page d'article....C'est juste ça que je ne comprends pas.


Ben disons que dans le reste de l'article il ne parle pas du jeu (une habitude chez CPC...) donc la phrase où il évoque un jeu de mma c'est pour parler de coup de boule ?!! là je comprends plus.

edit : Bon ben merci pour la réponse, dans un sens. 
Mais les mecs ne sont pas huilés en tout cas, tout au plus un peu de vaseline sur le visage.

----------


## Kamasa

Mais pourquoi cette discussion a-t-elle lieu ici alors qu'il y'a le topic du numéro 220 juste en dessous de celui-ci ?

----------


## kilfou

Parce que c'est signe d'une baisse de qualité, voyons.

----------


## Ezechiel

Mais pourquoi?

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Parce que malheureusement il faut interpeller violemment la rédaction et s'y prendre à plusieurs fois avant d'avoir des réponses.

----------


## kilfou

> Parce que malheureusement il faut *interpeller violemment la rédaction* et s'y prendre à plusieurs fois avant d'avoir des réponses.


Tu veux mettre un coup de boule à Sébum ?  ::o: 

Je te déconseille d'essayer sur Boulon toutefois.

----------


## O.Boulon

Il faut comprendre que le Connaisseur du Jeu s'est senti totalement trahi par notre traitement de la Gamescom et qu'il a cru que nous avions disparu pour de bon.
Il s'est senti bafoué... Comme si on lui avait menti.
Par conséquent, je peux comprendre qu'il nous en veuille un peu comme peu le laisser suggérer son habile utilisation des parenthèses.

Mais sinon, t'es vraiment sûr qu'ils n'en mettent que sur le visage de la vaseline ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Mais sinon, t'es vraiment sûr qu'ils n'en mettent que sur le visage de la vaseline ?


Tant qu'il n'y aura pas la gestion des vestiaires dans le jeu, on ne sera pas certain.  ::ninja::

----------


## elkoo

> Mais sinon, t'es vraiment sûr qu'ils n'en mettent que sur le visage de la vaseline ?


Le cousin du frère d'un pote de mon vélo m'a laissé entendre que dans le vestiaire s'échange parfois des coups de boules contre boules vigoureux et, en effet, nécessite d'oindre la vaseline à différents endroit stratégique.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

> Il faut comprendre que le Connaisseur du Jeu s'est senti totalement trahi par notre traitement de la Gamescom et qu'il a cru que nous avions disparu pour de bon.
> Il s'est senti bafoué... Comme si on lui avait menti.
> Par conséquent, je peux comprendre qu'il nous en veuille un peu comme peu le laisser suggérer son habile utilisation des parenthèses.
> 
> Mais sinon, t'es vraiment sûr qu'ils n'en mettent que sur le visage de la vaseline ?


Tu résumes bien mon sentiment général, j'aurais utilisé le mot "trahi" moi-même. C'est dû au fait que je pensais que tout ce qui était écris dans CPC ne pouvait être que la vérité pure et absolue. Mais c'est bon maintenant j'ai compris qu'en grosse majorité il ne faut pas accorder trop de crédit à ce qu'on y lit.
Pour la vaseline oui, elle est même appliquée par un "homme de coin" indépendant juste avant le combat pour éviter les controverses.

----------


## O.Boulon

Chez CanardPC, notre slogan officieux, ça a toujours été "Idiots sur la forme, rigoureux sur le fond".
Tu crois vraiment que Kahn Lusht fait des clefs de bras à tout le monde ?
Que je prends des stéroïdes ?
Que Moquette est bourré 24h/24 ou que Zoulou passe sa vie fourrée dans une foire aux moules ?
Qu'on brûle des consoleux dans notre cave ?


Tu dois déjà te douter depuis longtemps que CanardPC c'est beaucoup de délires, d'histoires drôles et de second degré ?
Je te dis pas ça pour me foutre de ta gueule ou pour chercher à te rabaisser.
C'est vraiment parce que je m'inquiète pour toi. Et parce que je crois que tu as une opportunité à saisir.
Quand on lit un magazine ou un livre, il faut apprendre, petit à petit, à faire attention aux indices stylistiques qui permet de déterminer si c'est de l'ironie, du sarcasme ou de la farce énorme.

C'est important d'acquérir ces outils là parce que ça te permettra, pour le reste de ta vie, de ne pas tomber dans le panneau des qui, plutôt que te faire marrer, veulent te manipuler.

Je comprends ce que tu ressens, par contre, je pense que tu dois réfléchir à ce sentiment et faire la part des choses. 
Tu es passé à côté de quelque chose, ça arrive à tout le monde, mais maintenant, il faut qeu tu utilises ce que cette expérience et appliquer ce que tu as appris à tous les autres versants de ta vie.

Je ne te dis pas de te méfier et de douter de tout, mais d'utiliser cette nouvelle connaissance pour lire entre les lignes, d'étudier et d'interroger les vocabulaires et les tournures utilsés par la pub, les profs ou les hommes politiques...

Bienvenue dans l'univers merveilleux de l'esprit critique.
Et crois moi quand tu l'as bien entraîné, tu peux gagner ta vie avec.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> -Des fois, on a le droit de jouer au jeu 2 minutes (ça a été le cas de MMA)


Voilà. Si tu as déjà vu un reportage sur les sweatshops du Bangladesh, tu as une bonne idée de ce qu'était le stand d'EA à la Gamescom.




> du Cleveland Steam Roller


Aaahh !!!

Pourquoi est-ce qu'il faut toujours que tu remettes ça sur le tapis ? Tu veux définitivement briser notre innocence, c'est ça ?

----------


## Arcadia94

> Chez CanardPC, notre slogan officieux, ça a toujours été "Idiots sur la forme, rigoureux sur le fond".
> Tu crois vraiment que Kahn Lusht fait des clefs de bras à tout le monde ?
> Que je prends des stéroïdes ?
> Que Moquette est bourré 24h/24 ou que Zoulou passe sa vie fourrée dans une foire aux moules ?
> Qu'on brûle des consoleux dans notre cave ?


Et là, tous mes rêves et mes espoirs viennent de s'effondrer  :Emo: 

Omar Boulon = briseur de rêves

Ca veut dire qu'en vrai, t'es tout chétif ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sk-flown

> Qu'on brûle des consoleux dans notre cave ?


Quoi c'est pas vrai ?

 :Emo: 

Déçu...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Voilà. Si tu as déjà vu un reportage sur les sweatshops du Bangladesh, tu as une bonne idée de ce qu'était le stand d'EA à la Gamescom.


Mais il est annoncé sur PC le MMA ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et là, tous mes rêves et mes espoirs viennent de s'effondrer 
> 
> Omar Boulon = briseur de rêves
> 
> Ca veut dire qu'en vrai, t'es tout chétif ?


Clair, je suis une ablette.
Je m'habille en XS, j'ai le cou de la taille d'un pied de chaise et je porte des Caches Poussières de CowBoy pour gagner de l'ampleur.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h32 ----------




> Mais il est annoncé sur PC le MMA ?


Non, mais vu ce qui est arrivé à Sébum làbas, ça valait le coup d'en parler.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mais il est annoncé sur PC le MMA ?


Nan.

Ah, et d'ailleurs : quatrième message (celui de "Fred"). Donc les coups de boule sont bien possibles en MMA.

Parce que je ne suis peut-être pas spécialiste en sports de combat, mais je sais reconnaitre un coup de boule quand j'en vois (ou que j'en reçois) un.

*EDIT:*




> Je porte des Caches Poussières de CowBoy pour gagner de l'ampleur.


C'est pas gentil de se moquer. D'ailleurs je ne l'ai pas acheté.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Ah, et d'ailleurs : quatrième message (celui de "Fred"). Donc les coups de boule sont bien possibles en MMA.


C'est quoi un coup de boule ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Chez CanardPC, notre slogan officieux, ça a toujours été "Idiots sur la forme, rigoureux sur le fond".
> Tu crois vraiment que 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Kahn Lusht fait des clefs de bras à tout le monde ?
> Que je prends des stéroïdes ?
> Que Moquette est bourré 24h/24 ou que Zoulou passe sa vie fourrée dans une foire aux moules ?
> ...


Mais qu'on le fasse taire !



---------- Post ajouté à 12h40 ----------




> C'est quoi un coup de boule ?


C'est quand tu heurtes quelqu'un avec ton boule. Ca m'est arrivé en dansant la macarena.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> C'est quoi un coup de boule ?


D'après le _Littré_, c'est, et je cite :




> Un coup appliqué au visage d'une autre personne, généralement dans la région du front, à l'aide du crâne.
> 
> Citation : "Et là, tu le vois, mon putain de visage ?" - Emmanuel Levinas


Après, je ne peux pas t'en dire plus, je ne me bats qu'au fleuret. Se fritter avec son propre corps, beurk, ça fait trop "masses laborieuses" pour moi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je préfère ma définition, elle est plus imagée.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Rien à voir avec le scrotum du coup ? Crotte.

----------


## O.Boulon

Scrotum, Sébum...

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'ai mis le doigt sur un truc ?

----------


## HereZy

Vaut mieux pas pour toi.





> Bienvenue dans l'univers merveilleux de l'esprit critique.
> Et crois moi quand tu l'as bien entraîné, tu peux gagner ta vie avec.


Je te vole cette phrase pour ma signature

----------


## Arcadia94

> J'ai mis le doigt *DANS* un truc ?


"Mais cela ne nous regarde pas"

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai mis le doigt sur un truc ?


Scrotum & Sébum, c'est le nom d'un duo comique qu'on va lancer.

Genre Minus et Cortex, tu vois, deux pauvres tanches.

Déjà ce matin on a fait fort.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais...
T'as un gros scrotum ?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mais...
> T'as un gros scrotum ?


Tiens, c'est drôle, c'est exactement ce que m'a demandé le type qui présentait _EA Sports MMA_.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu crois vraiment que Kahn Lusht fait des clefs de bras à tout le monde ?
> Que je prends des stéroïdes ?
> Que Moquette est bourré 24h/24 ou que Zoulou passe sa vie fourrée dans une foire aux moules ?
> Qu'on brûle des consoleux dans notre cave ?


NON, n'en dis pas plus. Laisse-nous dans nos fantasmes coulysiens, c'est sûrement bien plus drôle que la réalité.

Par contre, vous jouez sur ces personnages sur le forum aussi. Moins aujourd'hui que... euh avant, mais le "Omar Boulon" a une aura mythique sur le forum, qui doit appuyer l'amalgame. Une sorte de monstre vengeur, intransigeant et rancunier, évoqué à travers les "haha tu vas voir quand Boulon va lire ton message" et autres cirages de pompes à la limite de la Corée du Nord : ces généraux qui ne savent pas trop si ne pas sucer des boules serait dangereux pour l'intégrité physique.
El Gringo aussi avait une image de vrai junkie crado ici, et je pense que pas mal de monde sur le forum le voyait comme ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Tiens, c'est drôle, c'est exactement ce que m'a demandé le type qui présentait _EA Sports MMA_.


Vu ce qui s'est passé, j'en conclu que tu as répondu "oui" et qu'ils ont tenté de vérifier...
Intéressant...

----------


## O.Boulon

> NON, n'en dis pas plus. Laisse-nous dans nos fantasmes coulysiens, c'est sûrement bien plus drôle que la réalité.
> 
> Par contre, vous jouez sur ces personnages sur le forum aussi. Moins aujourd'hui que... euh avant, mais le "Omar Boulon" a une aura mythique sur le forum, qui doit appuyer l'amalgame. Une sorte de monstre vengeur, intransigeant et rancunier, évoqué à travers les "haha tu vas voir quand Boulon va lire ton message" et autres cirages de pompes à la limite de la Corée du Nord : ces généraux qui ne savent pas trop si ne pas sucer des boules serait dangereux pour l'intégrité physique.
> El Gringo aussi avait une image de vrai junkie crado ici, et je pense que pas mal de monde sur le forum le voyait comme ça.



Nan mais soyez pas niais.

J'essaye de lui expliquer la part d'auto-fiction et d'exagération prorpre à notre travail. Tout en le mettant en garde contre l'aveuglement vis à vis de l'autorité et des médias. 

Après n'allez pas fact-checker le moindre chose que l'on raconte
On invente quasiment rien, on exagère parfois, et on passe stématiquement sous silence des choses trop énormes ou trop juridiquement répréhensible pour être lues.

Si les faits sont parfois déformés, les personnalités sont systématiquement vraies : exemple, je me bourre de protéines et de pilules certes, mais je ne prends pas de stéroïdes.

Y a Mc Govern qui disait de Hunter S. Thompson "c'était le journaliste dont les reportages sur la Campagne de 1962 étaient à la fois les moins factuels et les pluq conformes à la réalité".
C'est ça qu'on vise.



P.S réservé à mon petit Sébum d'amour : Ouais Lévinas, tous ses combats se soldent avec une effraction du crâne pour l'adversaire.

----------


## Sk-flown

> El Gringo aussi avait une image de vrai junkie crado ici, et je pense que pas mal de monde sur le forum le voyait comme ça.


Quoi c'est pas vrai ?

 :Emo: 

Déçu...

:running-lourd:

----------


## Guest

> Quoi c'est pas vrai ?
> 
> 
> 
> Déçu...
> 
> :running-lourd:


Non, ça c'est pas vrai. C'est en dessous de la réalité.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Bon, merci d'avoir pris le temps d'écrire tout ça (sans ironie).
Pour le reste n'oubliez pas non plus qu'une partie de votre lectorat (enfin j'espère) n'est pas forcément autant en recherche d'une personnalisation du mag' à ce point. Donc certains indices comme tu dis qui renvoient à tel ou tel rédacteur on les capte pas forcément ; mais bon il faut sans doute que j'ai des lectures moins exigeantes dans ce cas là non ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Pas forcément, faut juste que tu prennes tout avec un grain de sel.
Après, comme pour tout, c'est toi qui décide.

----------


## Hardc000re

En lisant ces pages, je me rend compte qu'on doit pas être nombreux à avoir aimé la période CPC Boulon-only. Ca valait pas l'article sur Fallout New Vegas, mais c'était bien quand même.

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah en même temps, je comprends que les gens puissent en avoir marre de lire toujours le même style, sans compter que j'étais un peu fatigué d'écrire comme un porc.
C'est dans ces moments là qu'on tombe dans la facilité ou dans l'autoparodie.

Et en plus, vu le nombre de gens qui digèrent toujours pas de s'être fait pourrir la tête sur le forum, je peux comprendre que ça soit la période la moins populaire du mag' (mais bon, c'est aussi là que les ventes ont commencé à augmenter très fort).

De mon point de vue, je suis absolument ravi que cette période là soit finie.

----------


## zifox

> Bon, merci d'avoir pris le temps d'écrire tout ça (sans ironie).
> Pour le reste n'oubliez pas non plus qu'une partie de votre lectorat (enfin j'espère) n'est pas forcément autant en recherche d'une personnalisation du mag' à ce point. Donc certains indices comme tu dis qui renvoient à tel ou tel rédacteur on les capte pas forcément ; mais bon il faut sans doute que j'ai des lectures moins exigeantes dans ce cas là non ?


Je comprends pas ton post. Mais du tout. Qu'est ce qui te gêne exactement dans le magasine ?
Qu'est ce que tu appelles personnalisation ? Lecture exigeante ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il veut un le connaisseur du jeu Mag qui testerait les jeux qu'il aime, mais où la rédaction s'adresserait à l'Humanité toute entière dans un discours dépourvu d'originalité.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je comprends pas ton post. Mais du tout. Qu'est ce qui te gêne exactement dans le magasine ?
> Qu'est ce que tu appelles personnalisation ? Lecture exigeante ?


J'ai compris que ce sont les private jokes qui le gênent. Les références à des vannes sur les rédacteurs faites dans des numéros précédents par exemple, ce genre de truc que les lecteurs assidus seuls pourront comprendre.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

C'est le fait d'être "obligé" de suivre attentivement les choses pour pouvoir en profiter. Dans certain cas c'est très bien (des séries TV, "the wire" par exemple) dans d'autres quand tu voudrais juste un moment de détente ça te prends la tête de ne pas comprendre.
 La personnalisation c'est la mise en avant systèmatique des rédacteurs, de leur personnalité etc...Je sais que ça plait à beaucoup de monde par contre apparemment.

----------


## Hardc000re

> De mon point de vue, je suis absolument ravi que cette période là soit finie.


Ça devait pas être facile de tenir le canard à bout de bras. Vu le résultat et la qualité des rédacteurs actuels, ça valait le coup, vraiment. 

Comme tu disais plus loin, on vous lit pour votre intégrité. Le reste, ça va obligatoirement fluctuer, vous n'êtes pas des machines.

----------


## HereZy

En gros ce qui fait le ciment entre un journal et la communauté qui le fait vivre.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

> En gros ce qui fait le ciment entre un journal et la communauté qui le fait vivre.


Non. On peut faire un truc sympa et convivial sans automatiquement mettre en avant les histoires personnelles. On peut faire des trucs référenciels sans forcément que ça devienne incompréhensible pour les non-initiés.
Mais rassurez vous c'est juste mon opinion perso ça ne changera rien.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Bon j'ai lu que les premiers posts.

J'ai quand même envie de dire que j'ai aussi l'impression qu'il y'a des hauts et des bas dans CPC, mais ça m'empêche pas de les acheter toutes les semaines, même le pire numéro sera meilleur que la concurrence.

Chez CPC ils sont humains aussi (bien qu'on puisse en douter des fois), ils peuvent pas être au top tout le temps.

Enfin bref, messieurs de la rédac CPC, écoutez pas les vieux cons aigris et Keep up the good work.

----------


## HereZy

> Non. On peut faire un truc sympa et convivial sans automatiquement mettre en avant les histoires personnelles. On peut faire des trucs référenciels sans forcément que ça devienne incompréhensible pour les non-initiés.



J'ai fait une étude sur CPC et ça faisait partie de mes conclusions. C'est ce qui lui est reproché mais quand j'ai commencé à le lire (il y a 3 ans en gros) quelques numéros étaient suffisants pour comprendre et faire partie des initiés.
Bon maintenant que j'ai le nez dedans je ne pourrais pas dire si c'est aussi facile de s'y mettre. 

Peut être que c'était mieux avant ...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Enfin bref, messieurs de la rédac CPC, écoutez pas les vieux cons aigris et Keep up the good work.


Il faut que le magazine plaise aussi à des gens qui le découvrent ou qui le lisent de temps en temps.

Donc n'écouter que les avis qui disent que tout est super ou les seules critiques de gens qui participent sur le forum tout le temps et sont de toute façon vendus à la rédac (d'ailleurs ça sera 5€ pour cette intervention, merci bisous) n'est pas forcément la meilleure idée pour savoir ce que les lecteurs pensent du mag.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Moi aussi j'ai fait une étude sur CPC. Hé bien les conclusions sont impressionnantes : le changement de rédaction n'a pas du tout influencé la consommation d'huitres chez les chèvres ouzbèkes.

----------


## zifox

> C'est le fait d'être "obligé" de suivre attentivement les choses pour pouvoir en profiter. Dans certain cas c'est très bien (des séries TV, "the wire" par exemple) dans d'autres quand tu voudrais juste un moment de détente ça te prends la tête de ne pas comprendre.
>  La personnalisation c'est la mise en avant systèmatique des rédacteurs, de leur personnalité etc...Je sais que ça plait à beaucoup de monde par contre apparemment.


Si c'est pour se retrouver avec des articles à la wikipedia sans ame et sans intérêt, non merci.
L'intérêt du canard, c'est justement d'avoir des personnalités différentes, ça permet d'avoir des angles de vue différents à l'intérieur même du magasine.

Quand une preview est faite par boulon et que le test est fait par sebum, pour reprendre les deux qui participent au topic, ça donne justement une meilleure idée de ce que vaut le jeu: le ton et la critique étant différente , ça souligne mieux les défauts/ qualités par rapport à ce toi joueur, tu pourras en penser.
L'appréciation d'un jeu c'est pas quelque chose d'absolu.

----------


## zifox

> Non. On peut faire un truc sympa et convivial sans automatiquement mettre en avant les histoires personnelles. On peut faire des trucs référenciels sans forcément que ça devienne incompréhensible pour les non-initiés.
> Mais rassurez vous c'est juste mon opinion perso ça ne changera rien.


Je vais être très bête, mais quelles références t'ont gêné justement ?  (je trouve le mag sympa et convivial)
Y'a effectivement des histoires personnelles, mais généralement ça fait pas référence à quelque chose qui a été dit dans un encart trois numéros avant.

Sans vouloir forcément prendre la défense de l'équipe à tout prix (comme je l'ai dit dans le topic j'ai trouve une baisse ces derniers mois), je trouve que tu fait beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose.  ::huh::

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

> Quand une preview est faite par boulon et que le test est fait par sebum, pour reprendre les deux qui participent au topic, ça donne justement une meilleure idée de ce que vaut le jeu


Je conteste absolument pas ça, au contraire. 
Seulement connaitre les goûts personnels des rédacteurs ne devrait pas être un préalable obligatoire à la lecture d'un article c'est tout.

----------


## Arcadia94

Nan mais dans le fond, vous avez tous les 2 raisons (Zifox et le connaisseur de jeu) : 

Avoir des personnalités différentes permet en effet d'avoir un ton et une critique différente, et pour ça Zifox, je crois que le connaisseur de jeu est d'accord. Par contre, là ou je le rejoins, même si je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné puisque je suis un ancien lecteur, c'est qu'il ne faut pas pour autant que le nouvel arrivant se sente paumé, genre "exclu" d'une communauté très forte puisqu'il ne comprendrait pas le sens de certaines allusions.

Personnellement, je trouve que ce qui fait la grande force de CPC, et au delà du canard que j'aime beaucoup, c'est la personnalité unique de la rédac, les membres de la communauté CPC (mes meilleurs souvenirs de joueurs proviennent de parties L4D2 avec Darken, d'Habrelin, Ze Venerable, PrinceGITS, Clear-Strelok et j'en passe), mais SURTOUT le lien intime qui lie la rédaction à sa communauté : jamais de langue de bois, les problèmes qu'ils rencontrent nous sont exposés clairement, leur participation sur le forum etc...

Donc, pour résumer, et dans un certain sens, je peux comprendre qu'en prenant le train en marche et en étant fraîchement débarqué dans le milieu CPC, ce ne soit pas facile

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Je suis pas vraiment un nouveau lecteur, mais au final Arcadia94 tu résumes bien les choses, je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la discussion là.

----------


## Arcadia94

> Je suis pas vraiment un nouveau lecteur, mais au final Arcadia94 tu résumes bien les choses...


Tant mieux, ça me rassure de voir que j'ai réussi à suivre le fil de la conversation  :;):

----------


## zifox

> Donc, pour résumer, et dans un certain sens, je peux comprendre qu'en prenant le train en marche et en étant fraîchement débarqué dans le milieu CPC, ce ne soit pas facile


Justement, je trouve qu'il est pas difficile de prendre le train en marche. Je me rappelle d'un paquet d'articles au début desquels le testeur donne un peu son background vis à vis d'un type de jeu, d'une série, qui permet de donner le ton du test.

Ma femme a pris le train en marche y'a une année, elle a jamais fait de remarque à ce niveau là. Ce qui l'a le plus surprise, c'est que certains tests arrivent à ne pas parler du jeu. En deux trois numéros elle avait pris la température du magasine et commencé à cerner les profils des pigistes.
Alors oui si de votre point de vue avoir besoin de quelques numéros pour entrer dans le mag c'est anormal, effectivement il est dur de rentrer dans CPC. Mais vu la convivialité et la vie que ça donne au mag, je trouve ça vaut le coup.



Coté communauté, il est par contre par super facile de débarquer sur le forum. Là on y trouve une communauté assez soudée dans laquelle les références sont légions, les privates jokes et cross topics assez fréquents.

----------


## guillaumeb86

> Nan mais dans le fond, vous avez tous les 2 raisons (Zifox et le connaisseur de jeu) : 
> 
> Avoir des personnalités différentes permet en effet d'avoir un ton et une critique différente, et pour ça Zifox, je crois que le connaisseur de jeu est d'accord. Par contre, là ou je le rejoins, même si je ne me sens pas vraiment concerné puisque je suis un ancien lecteur, c'est qu'il ne faut pas pour autant que le nouvel arrivant se sente paumé, genre "exclu" d'une communauté très forte puisqu'il ne comprendrait pas le sens de certaines allusions.
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve que ce qui fait la grande force de CPC, et au delà du canard que j'aime beaucoup, c'est la personnalité unique de la rédac, les membres de la communauté CPC (mes meilleurs souvenirs de joueurs proviennent de parties L4D2 avec Darken, d'Habrelin, Ze Venerable, PrinceGITS, Clear-Strelok et j'en passe), mais SURTOUT le lien intime qui lie la rédaction à sa communauté : jamais de langue de bois, les problèmes qu'ils rencontrent nous sont exposés clairement, leur participation sur le forum etc...
> 
> *Donc, pour résumer, et dans un certain sens, je peux comprendre qu'en prenant le train en marche et en étant fraîchement débarqué dans le milieu CPC, ce ne soit pas facile*


Ouais enfin, je lis CPC depuis le 213 et je ne me suis jamais senti perdu. Ce n'est pas les quelques private jokes qu'on peut retrouver quelques fois dans un numéro qui vont nuire à la compréhensions des textes.
Pour ce qui peut rebuter, il faut plutôt aller chercher du coté de l'humour (ironie, absurde). Le second degré n'étant malheureusement pas une notion partagée par tous. Et c'est, selon moi, ce qui segmente le plus le public que va toucher le magazine.

----------


## picha67

> Comme tu disais plus loin, on vous lit pour votre intégrité. Le reste, ça va obligatoirement fluctuer, vous n'êtes pas des machines.


Tout est dit.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Eh ben mes canards, ça c'est du topic. Au fond j'ai de la chance que personne ne lise mes articles comme ça personne ne sait si c'était mieux avant.

----------


## zifox

> Eh ben mes canards, ça c'est du topic. Au fond j'ai de la chance que personne ne lise mes articles comme ça personne ne sait si c'était mieux avant.


Et ceux qui les lisent y comprennent rien, donc ne disent rien de peur de passer pour des imbéciles.  ::P:

----------


## Olorin

> Eh ben mes canards, ça c'est du topic. Au fond j'ai de la chance que personne ne lise mes articles comme ça personne ne sait si c'était mieux avant.


C'est vrai que tes articles c'était mieux quand ils permettaient de gagner des cadeaux. Mon code de commerce dédicacé trône toujours en bonne place dans ma bibliothèque...

----------


## MrPapillon

Ouaip, mais bon là c'est un peu jouer en God Mode que de ramener Grand Maître B sur ce topic. Je veux pas aller en tôle pour diffamation moi  :tired: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Eh ben mes canards, ça c'est du topic. Au fond j'ai de la chance que personne ne lise mes articles comme ça personne ne sait si c'était mieux avant.


J'sais pas si c'était mieux avant, mais ça donne toujours autant mal à la tête  ::ninja::

----------


## Charal

En tout cas on ne peut pas enlever à Canard PC d'avoir un style bien affirmé, ce qui est déjà un petit exploit quand on voit la fadaise d'autre publications dans le même domaine. Après, ça plait où pas, mais comme l'a dis Boulon "deal with it".

De plus, contrairement à ce que certains ont dit, je pense que la mission première du magazine, donner des pistes au joueur pour choisir les jeux qui valent le coup est plus que respectée.

Deux exemples me viennent en tête, Mass Effect 2 et Alpha Protocol, deux jeux encensés par Mr Boulon et qui ont été pour moi les révélations 2010, malgré des avis beaucoup plus mitigés ailleurs.

Et pourtant, dieux sait que je ne supporte pas le style et le personnage de Boulon, mais il a fait le job, et bien.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ça ne m'étonne pas tellement. D'ailleurs, si mes souvenirs sont bons, t'as dit ça pour à peu près tous les rédacteurs de CPC plus jeunes que toi.


Ridicule ça voudrait dire que je suis assez intime avec les rédacteurs pour connaître leur âge. Par ex. j'aime bien les articles de l'autre idiot là... Raphi ouais  ::P:  Pourtant on est pas pote de comptoir ou de raclette... Khan aussi, Maria K j'aime pas tout le temps mais c'est pas mal globalement (c'est plus les sujets dont je me fous). Boulon je sais pas s'il est tentrenaire non plus alors bon tu me fais un procès d'intention. J'ai l'habitude remarque ici vous ne savez faire que ça c'est même souvent votre seule argumentation. :calimero:

----------


## thomzon

Juste un petit ajout concernant le traitement de la Gamescon dans les trois derniers numéro.
Que certains n'aiment pas, soit, c'est leur droit.
Par contre, faut vraiment être un gros glandu pour dire que c'est de l'amateurisme et du travail bâclé. Il faut vraiment pas être un génie pour se rendre compte du travail énorme sur la forme.
Les infos sur les différents jeux sont données, quand nécessaire, en autant de page que dans des compte-rendus classiques. Mais en plus, et j'ai trouvé ça vraiment classe et carrément brillant, en lisant certaines pages j'avais l'impression d'y être.
Avant ces articles, je n'avais qu'une vague idée de ce que pouvait être un salon de jeu vidéo, chose maintenant corrigée.
Par contre ça m'avait jamais tenté d'y aller avant, et ça me tente encore moins maintenant.

----------


## lokideath

> Eh ben mes canards, ça c'est du topic. Au fond j'ai de la chance que personne ne lise mes articles comme ça personne ne sait si c'était mieux avant.


Si ca peut te consoler je n'ai pas remarqué de baisse de qualité, c'est toujours aussi instructif et intéressant à lire. Tout comme l'hardware. Par contre niveau news et tests, dernièrement je suis un peu sur ma faim m'enfin on va dire que c'est une période creuse par rapport à mes goûts en jeux vidéos.

----------


## Akodo

> J'ai l'habitude remarque ici vous ne savez faire que ça c'est même souvent votre seule argumentation. :calimero:


Et tu vas faire quoi, tu vas aller le dire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## rackboy

> Et tu vas faire quoi, tu vas aller le dire ?


Et ben en tout cas ce qu'on peut dire c'est que plus le temps passe sur ce topic, plus sa qualité baisse. C'était mieux avant  :B):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Si ca peut te consoler je n'ai pas remarqué de baisse de qualité, c'est toujours aussi instructif et intéressant à lire. Tout comme l'hardware. Par contre niveau news et tests, dernièrement je suis un peu sur ma faim m'enfin on va dire que c'est une période creuse par rapport à mes goûts en jeux vidéos.


Merci mais ça ne me console pas. Cela me PC oui, et beaucoup, mais ça ne me console pas. Oui je suis _on fire_ ce soir .

----------


## lokideath

:tired: 
Non en fait il est temps de remplacer GMB, il se fait vieux là.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et tu vas faire quoi, tu vas aller le dire ?


*SIGNALER.* 

Lire les dossiers de GMB c'est bien. Se faire supprimer des messages quand on participe aux sujets associés sur le forum c'est mieux. Je dis ça, je dis rien. Mon travail de troll me rends plus subjectif que la moyenne.

----------


## halfy

> Bah en même temps, je comprends que les gens puissent en avoir marre de lire toujours le même style, sans compter que j'étais un peu fatigué d'écrire comme un porc......
> 
> De mon point de vue, je suis absolument ravi que cette période là soit finie.


Ben j'ai bien aimé... mais je dois aimer le gothique flamboyant; sans compter que cela avait des allures de "Guiness Book", il a tenu le magazine tout seul pendant....
J'imaginais le soir Boulon à la ronéo, vapeur d'alcool à la rédac, plus que 125112 exemplaires à imprimer; merde j'ai plus d'agraphes...
(les fameuses agraphes).

Bon, pour ma part, ce que j'ai retenu de l'échange, c'est que CPC ne s'est pas fait en 1 jour et qu'un journaleu ne se fait pas en 6 mois; qu'il faut laisser la patine débouler.
La prise de risque n'est possible qu'à ce prix.
Je trouve cela cohérent.




> Au fond j'ai de la chance que personne ne lise mes articles comme ça personne ne sait si c'était mieux avant.


Je lis toujours et je trouve que c'est de mieux en mieux.
Encore plus punchy car plus synthétique.

Je trouvais les premiers articles sympas mais avec un côté film d'espionnage: je sais plus qui est qui mais je sais que ce sont tous des pourris...

----------


## Scorbut

La seule chose qui me manque depuis que je lis CPC (rentrée 2004) ce sont les textes textes délirants de Fishbone.

D'ailleurs, pendant la période où Boulon était pratiquement seul, était-il possible de demander aux très anciens de faire quelques piges ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Peut être parce qu'ils ont un autre boulot.

----------


## Ezechiel

> En gros ce qui fait le ciment entre un journal et la communauté qui le fait vivre.


Sur la notion de communauté je m'interroge.
Sur le forum, combien des posteurs réguliers (la communauté du forum donc) achètent réellement CPC? 
Sur les lecteurs réels de CPC, combien se sentent appartenir à une "communauté"? 
Je suis pas certain que ce soit si clair que ça... Les gens qui "comptent" pour CPC sont ceux qui lisent le mag, qui l'achètent. Est ce que ces gens sont les mêmes que ceux du forum? Pas sûr que les proportions soient si claires.

----------


## Grosnours

Étant un récent abonné et un bien moins récent habitué du forum, je ne peux que seconder ce que dit Ezechiel.
Mais ce n'est pas un mal, bien au contraire, le fait que le forum attire et fidélise de par sa "qualité" intrinsèque des non-lecteurs est surtout une excellente opportunité pour les transformer tôt ou tard en lecteurs.

----------


## Frypolar

> La seule chose qui me manque depuis que je lis CPC (rentrée 2004) ce sont les textes textes délirants de Fishbone.


Il reste les news hardware.

----------


## Anton

> Sur la notion de communauté je m'interroge.
> Sur le forum, combien des posteurs réguliers (la communauté du forum donc) achètent réellement CPC? 
> Sur les lecteurs réels de CPC, combien se sentent appartenir à une "communauté"? 
> Je suis pas certain que ce soit si clair que ça... Les gens qui "comptent" pour CPC sont ceux qui lisent le mag, qui l'achètent. Est ce que ces gens sont les mêmes que ceux du forum? Pas sûr que les proportions soient si claires.


Pour le coup, la réalité pourrait rejoindre la fiction, on pourrait vraiment voir arriver des comptes premium sur le forum (=abonnés)  ::o:

----------


## Akodo

Haha, Anton il sait pas que les comptes Premium ça existe déjà  :^_^: .

----------


## Anton

Mais... je...  :Emo:  :conspirationniste:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Étant un récent abonné et un bien moins récent habitué du forum, je ne peux que seconder ce que dit Ezechiel.
> Mais ce n'est pas un mal, bien au contraire, le fait que le forum attire et fidélise de par sa "qualité" intrinsèque des non-lecteurs est surtout une excellente opportunité pour les transformer tôt ou tard en lecteurs.


Sur le forum s'est créé aussi une sorte d' "esprit de communauté CPC", hors du contrôle des gens qui travaillent effectivement pour le magazine.

Pour le meilleur (organisation de parties, de tournois, mumble, découverte de livres/BD/jv...), et pour le pire (esprit de corps difficile à affronter pour les nouveaux, idéalisation de certains participants au forum, haro général contre certains autres, l'avis des testeurs de jeux devient parfois le seul admis, vannes ponctuelles reprises en mantra par des moutons...). On voit les deux.

Je me suis déjà demandé si la rédaction, et Omar Boulon en particulier (en tant que principal intervenant sur le forum) ne se disait pas de temps en temps "mon dieu, qu'ai-je fait ? J'ai enfanté d'un monstre de milliers de têtes, et si peu de cerveaux".

----------


## Anton

Je crois qu'il l'a déjà dit très clairement et à de nombreuses reprises  ::P:  Voire en particulier  :tired:

----------


## johnclaude

Je reviens juste sur un truc, Boulon parle de 'raconter une histoire ensemble' pour le délire gamestruc, je voudrais juste dire que sur le principe c'est sympa à l'époque le test de L4d écrit par un peu toute la rédac moi j'avais adoré, et si un jeu multi s'y prête à l'avenir c'est le genre de chose que j'aimerais bien revoir (mais pas étalé sur 34 numéros consécutifs)

---------- Post ajouté à 14h41 ----------




> je prends des stéroïdes


 ::o:

----------


## Johnny Boy

> Sur la notion de communauté je m'interroge.
> Sur le forum, combien des posteurs réguliers (la communauté du forum donc) achètent réellement CPC?
> Sur les lecteurs réels de CPC, combien se sentent appartenir à une "communauté"?
> Je suis pas certain que ce soit si clair que ça... Les gens qui "comptent" pour CPC sont ceux qui lisent le mag, qui l'achètent. Est ce que ces gens sont les mêmes que ceux du forum? Pas sûr que les proportions soient si claires.


C'est intéressant, et en effet je me pose les mêmes questions.

J'ai lu une bonne partie du topic, et en résumé je crois qu'on peut dire que la plupart des avis sont plutôt subjectifs, il s'agit là d'un débat sur une histoire de goûts, la stérilité de celui-ci augmentant proportionnellement au nombre de pages sur ce topic.

Maintenant en ce qui me concerne, j'achète CPC car c'est différent, différent de ce que l'on trouve ailleurs, il y a des numéros excellents, bons, moins bons, c'est normal. Mais malgré la qualité objective d'un ou de plusieurs numéros ou même d'une période donnée, ça reste différent de ce qu'on nous sert ailleurs, et c'est ce qui me plaît, pour ça toute l'équipe continuera à avoir mon soutiens dans ce qu'ils font, même si ils se plantent parfois, c'est tout à fait normal.

Maintenant il me semble évident que la "communauté" CPC est elle aussi des plus relative, le forum me permet d'aller à la pêche aux infos diverses, de raconter quelques conneries par-ci, par-là, mais je ne me sens aucunement dans l'esprit de Canard PC lorsque je lis la plupart des forums. La "communauté" qui se crée ici n'est à mon avis qu'une représentation erronée de la fameuse "'aigritude" ironique propre à Canard PC.

Je lis Canard PC et j'aime ça, mais les forums m'énervent de plus en plus, d'ailleurs je n'y suis pratiquement plus. Je ne me considère pas (ou plus) comme faisant partie d'une quelconque communauté, pourtant je sais apprécier le magazine à sa juste valeur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Étant un récent abonné et un bien moins récent habitué du forum, je ne peux que seconder ce que dit Ezechiel.
> Mais ce n'est pas un mal, bien au contraire, le fait que le forum attire et fidélise de par sa "qualité" intrinsèque des non-lecteurs est surtout une excellente opportunité pour les transformer tôt ou tard en lecteurs.


Oui enfin c'est là où il est difficile de transformer l'essai. Quand on voit l'acceuil ici, pas certain que ça donne envie d'être régulier et ensuite de devenir lecteur. Le communitarisme c'est parfois bien quand tu es dedans mais vu de l'extérieur ça pue... 




> Sur le forum s'est créé aussi une sorte d' "esprit de communauté CPC", hors du contrôle des gens qui travaillent effectivement pour le magazine.
> 
> Pour le meilleur (organisation de parties, de tournois, mumble, découverte de livres/BD/jv...), et pour le pire (esprit de corps difficile à affronter pour les nouveaux, idéalisation de certains participants au forum, haro général contre certains autres, l'avis des testeurs de jeux devient parfois le seul admis, vannes ponctuelles reprises en mantra par des moutons...). On voit les deux.
> 
> Je me suis déjà demandé si la rédaction, et Omar Boulon en particulier (en tant que principal intervenant sur le forum) ne se disait pas de temps en temps "mon dieu, qu'ai-je fait ? J'ai enfanté d'un monstre de milliers de têtes, et si peu de cerveaux".


J'espère bien qu'il se dit ça. Même si effectivement il est tout à fait possible de coexister avec les mauvais cotés (moi je crache trop à la gueule donc je peux pas critiquer cette sale ambiance qui règne parfois) il faut une modération très présente pour éviter que ça se transforme en jv ou nf bis... M'enfin perso j'abandonnerais plus facilement le magazine que le web... D'om ma réaction au dessus.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Oui enfin c'est là où il est difficile de transformer l'essai. Quand on voit l'acceuil ici, pas certain que ça donne envie d'être régulier et ensuite de devenir lecteur. Le communitarisme c'est parfois bien quand tu es dedans mais vu de l'extérieur ça pue...


En tant que modo, les agressions de nouveaux arrivant sur le forum par des "anciens" se réclamant d'une "communauté CPC" ou d'un "esprit CPC", on y fait la chasse autant qu'on peut. Et on leur rappelle qu'ici on cause pas le SMS. Les deux.

----------


## ELOdry

J'ai arrêté de lire à la page 2, mais je voulais juste dire que c'est pour des messages comme celui de Boulon que je me suis réabonné direct*

L'humour pipi-caca, potache, tout ce que vous voulez, occasionnellement, je suis client, mais faut pas que ce soit une recette. Les private jokes, running gags, l'humour geek et autres termes anglophones m'emmerdent profondément. L'important, depuis Joystick et/ou les premiers CPC, c'est le fond, parler de jeu vidéo intelligemment et librement, et pas la forme, même si elle est souvent très réussie. Relisez-les, ces vieux numéros, et cherchez-y de l'humour geek ou du clientélisme, je vous souhaite bon courage. Et bravo aux rédacteurs de CPC, y compris aux nouveaux (à tous les nouveaux, mais je pense particulièrement à Sebum et Moquette, ou à Zoulou qui est plus exactement un nouveau) qui ont vraiment su trouver leur style sans vouloir singer leurs aînés. Bravo d'avoir su maintenir ce cap malgré les protestations des lecteurs (ou plutôt, de la minorité de lecteurs qui s'exprime sur les forums) qui ont perdu ça de vue en route.

Alors, cela dit, le dossier Gamescon et l'édito huntersthomsien ça a été une grosse claque, mais reproduire l'exercice trois numéros de suite, était-ce bien sérieux, franchement? La conclusion, dans le prochain numéro si j'ai compris, a intérêt à envoyer du bois.

* bon en fait c'est faux, je m'étais réabonné la veille, mais c'est pour le besoin de la démonstration.

----------


## pins

> Quand on voit l'acceuil ici, pas certain que ça donne envie d'être régulier et ensuite de devenir lecteur. Le communitarisme c'est parfois bien quand tu es dedans mais vu de l'extérieur ça pue...


Mouais, je suis encore un peu un nioube mais jusqu'ici j'ai vraiment pas eu à me plaindre. Pas eu de manque de respect ou autre.
ILS ME TRAITENT BIEN.
JE SUIS BIEN NOURRI.
Je pense que c'est aussi une question de caractère, pondérer ses posts et limiter l'arrogance sur les 20 premiers ça peut filer un coup de main niveau intégration. C'est comme quand t'arrives dans un nouveau lycée, une nouvelle fac... Tu démarres pas d'emblée par "salut bande de cons je suis plus intelligent que vous et tous les problèmes de la société ne viendraient-ils pas au fond des noirs/blancs/arabes/asiatiques/martiens ?!"
Ca plait parfois aux grandes gueules mais je pense pas que ça soit une stratégie viable pour rejoindre une " " " communauté " " ".  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> l'édito huntersthomsien


Rien à voir avec toi ELOdry, mais on voit tellement passer de "Hunter Thompson" et de "journalisme gonzo", en particulier dans les critiques du 1er numéro Gamescom que je m'interroge sur le véritable nombre de gens à qui ça parle vraiment.

[Instant confession]
Moi, je n'ai jamais lu Thompson et j'ai du aller voir la page wikipedia pour connaitre le sens de gonzo, et pourtant plein (j'insiste) de monde ici en parle à toutes les sauces. Bon, ma culture littéraire est effectivement pleine de trous béants, mais tout de même, y'a beaucoup de références au bonhomme sur le forum. Trop, pour un auteur qui n'est pas étudié en secondaire, ni ne fait partie des grands classiques de la littérature ?

Moi aussi, j'aime bien avoir l'air cultivé, sauf que j'aimerais pas être le quinzième à la suite  à venir dire "oui, j'ai trouvé cet article complètement dans le ton HS Thompson, t'vois, c'était carrément gonzo". A un moment, ça finit par se voir...

----------


## Narm

> Mouais, je suis encore un peu un nioube mais jusqu'ici j'ai vraiment pas eu à me plaindre. Pas eu de manque de respect ou autre.
> ILS ME TRAITENT BIEN.
> JE SUIS BIEN NOURRI.
> Je pense que c'est aussi une question de caractère, pondérer ses posts et limiter l'arrogance sur les 20 premiers ça peut filer un coup de main niveau intégration. C'est comme quand t'arrives dans un nouveau lycée, une nouvelle fac... Tu démarres pas d'emblée par "salut bande de cons je suis plus intelligent que vous et tous les problèmes de la société ne viendraient-ils pas au fond des noirs/blancs/arabes/asiatiques/martiens ?!"
> Ca plait parfois aux grandes gueules mais je pense pas que ça soit une stratégie viable pour rejoindre une " " " communauté " " ".


Ouai bah justement tu fais exactement l'inverse de ce qu'il faut faire ici pour être accepté :tired: 

Plus sérieusement, je sais que lors de ma première tentative de participation à ce forum, en 2006, j'ai été un peu désorienté par l'ambiance qui régnait : j'avais vraiment l'impression ne pas faire partie de cette "ambiance" CPC et pire de ne pas avoir les clés pour comprendre et intégrer cette communauté...
Mais finalement, peut être grâce à l'augmentation du nombre de personne et du travail dont parle Ezechiel, il est aujourd'hui plus facile de débarquer sur le forum  :^_^: 

edit: merci à LaVaBo de m'avoir orienté sur Hunter Thompson !

----------


## Buite

Et voila je viens de lire tous le topic et depuis je me dis qu'il faut que je change de patron, il est plus aussi bien qu'avant!  ::|: 

Merci! Maintenant je suis obligé de trouver un nouveau boulot!  :tired:  :tired: 

Heureusement que CPC est toujours là, que se soit des nouveaux, des vieux, des trucs entre les deux (du moment que ce n'est pas des poissons rouges transsexuels à tendance hétéro  ::O: ) ça me va. Je me bidonne pour un rien et je lis pleins d'articles sur des jeux vidéo que je n'achèterai pas PARCE QUE LA SOCIETE DE CONSOMATION C'EST MAL! ::P: h34r:

----------


## johnclaude

> Mouais, je suis encore un peu un nioube mais jusqu'ici j'ai vraiment pas eu à me plaindre. Pas eu de manque de respect ou autre.
> ILS ME TRAITENT BIEN.
> JE SUIS BIEN NOURRI.
> Je pense que c'est aussi une question de caractère, pondérer ses posts et limiter l'arrogance sur les 20 premiers ça peut filer un coup de main niveau intégration. C'est comme quand t'arrives dans un nouveau lycée, une nouvelle fac... Tu démarres pas d'emblée par "salut bande de cons je suis plus intelligent que vous et tous les problèmes de la société ne viendraient-ils pas au fond des noirs/blancs/arabes/asiatiques/martiens ?!"
> Ca plait parfois aux grandes gueules mais je pense pas que ça soit une stratégie viable pour rejoindre une " " " communauté " " ".


Chers parents de pins, vous allez bientôt recevoir une phalange de votre fils par la poste, si vous souhaitez récupérer le reste en un seul morceau et en bon état, préparez vous à péter le PEL.

----------


## Max_well

> Trop, pour un auteur qui n'est pas étudié en secondaire, ni ne fait partie des grands classiques de la littérature ?


C'est à mon avis surtout à cause de Las Vegas Parano, que autant de canard connaissent le personnage et le gonzo (c'est mon cas).

----------


## pins

> vous allez bientôt recevoir une phalange de votre fils par la poste


Comme le petit bonhomme Empain d'épices  ::o:

----------


## atrepaul

> Faites une petite infidélité à CPC et vous verrez que finalement il n'y a guère mieux en rapport qualité / prix / information dans le secteur !


+1
Moi aussi il y a des choses qui me gonflent dans le magazine recemment (le côté donneur de leçons, comme si on avait 8 ans).
Ainsi que sur le forum (le délire des "points", les messages effacés parce qu'ils mettaient en évidence les petages de cable de la modération, etc...)

Mais si on regarde la concurrence, c'est pire ailleurs, alors on n'a pas à se plaindre...
Et de toute manière on a le CPC qu'on mérite.
Si on l'achete on valide son contenu, donc ce contenu subsiste.

----------


## ElGato

> Rien à voir avec toi ELOdry, mais on voit tellement passer de "Hunter Thompson" et de "journalisme gonzo", en particulier dans les critiques du 1er numéro Gamescom que je m'interroge sur le véritable nombre de gens à qui ça parle vraiment.
> 
> [Instant confession]
> Moi, je n'ai jamais lu Thompson et j'ai du aller voir la page wikipedia pour connaitre le sens de gonzo, et pourtant plein (j'insiste) de monde ici en parle à toutes les sauces. Bon, ma culture littéraire est effectivement pleine de trous béants, mais tout de même, y'a beaucoup de références au bonhomme sur le forum. Trop, pour un auteur qui n'est pas étudié en secondaire, ni ne fait partie des grands classiques de la littérature ?
> 
> Moi aussi, j'aime bien avoir l'air cultivé, sauf que j'aimerais pas être le quinzième à la suite  à venir dire "oui, j'ai trouvé cet article complètement dans le ton HS Thompson, t'vois, c'était carrément gonzo". A un moment, ça finit par se voir...


Voui effectivement, c'est probablement la seule vraie chose intéressante de ce sujet - et à la 10ème page il était temps. Et je dis pas ça uniquement parce que je vais pas tarder à étaler ma culture...

Hunter Thompson est un journaliste quasi-légendaire aux USA, il n'y a pas son équivalent en France. Genre, le plus proche serait le fils caché d'Albert Londres et Alain Pacadis. Donc forcément, il n'est pas très connu dans nos contrées...

C'est le trip de Boulon et les autres suivent parce que, bon, c'est le chef ; mais sauf erreur, l'équipe CPC n'a jamais revendiqué ça et ne l'a jamais explicitement dit dans le magazine, et c'est très bien comme ça.
Parce que bon, il n'y a qu'HST pour faire du gonzo. Sinon, c'est un ersatz...Je trouve que les rédacteurs de CPC s'en sont très bien tirés, mais c'est leur interprétation du gonzo, assez loin du Hunter Thompson dans le texte.

----------


## O.Boulon

> +1
> Moi aussi il y a des choses qui me gonflent dans le magazine recemment (le côté donneur de leçons, comme si on avait 8 ans).
> Ainsi que sur le forum (le délire des "points", les messages effacés parce qu'ils mettaient en évidence les petages de cable de la modération, etc...)
> 
> Mais si on regarde la concurrence, c'est pire ailleurs, alors on n'a pas à se plaindre...
> Et de toute manière on a le CPC qu'on mérite.
> Si on l'achete on valide son contenu, donc ce contenu subsiste.


Ah ah !
Le côté donneur de leçon qui a subitement fait son apparition quand on t'a demandé d'arrêter de partir dans un délire complotiste à propos de notre disparition jeudi dernier ?
J'aime bien...

Ah oui, sinon, je te prépare ta réponse tu pourras la copier coller :
"Non, non, je trouve que le magazine se comporte de plus en plus comme l'organe d'endoctrinement de l'Internation Maoïste Hardcoregameuse et je le regrette profondément. 
J'avais passé sous silence mon agacement durant la période de troubles entourant la Gamescom, mais comme vous êtes des menteurs, des manipulateurs et des gens ne respectant pas votre lectorat, je me le permet aujourd'hui."

Et arrêtez avec Pacadis.
Sans dec'.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ta réaction aurait gagnée à être plus Gonzo.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

J'ai toujours du mal avec "l'avis des lecteurs", je ne sais jamais quoi en faire (je suis un lecteur, je précise  ::):  ).

Parce que d'un point de vue lecteur, j'aurai tendance aussi à dire mon avis, à énoncer ce qui me plait ou pas dans le mag', afin qu'il corresponde à ce que je souhaite.
Sauf que je ne m'en sens pas le droit.

D'abord parce que j'ai pas la moindre foutue idée de ce que je souhaite dans un mag', en réalité (à part que je veux 15 pages / semaine sur Anarchy Online). C'est pas mon boulot de faire un mag', et je ne suis pas payé pour ça. Laissons donc ceux dont c'est le boulot et / ou la passion avoir des idées à ma place. Et je verrai bien si ça correspond à ce que je souhaite ou pas.

Corollaire :  mon avis de lecteur, je le "donne" quand j'achète le mag', ou quand je m'abonne, ou au contraire quand je ne fais ni l'un ni l'autre. Et au final c'est uniquement ce que la rédaction doit retenir.

La relation "lectorat / rédaction" doit être à mon avis la plus ténue possible. Chacun doit rester à sa place, n'en déplaise aux egos.

Parce qu'une rédaction qui fait son mag' en fonction des avis de ses lecteurs, elle ne fait pas de journalisme. Elle fait du marketing *.

Or, moi, je veux lire un mag'.

Et quand il ne me plaira plus, ben je ne l'achèterai plus, et fin de l'histoire.

_* comme cette histoire, célèbre, de la voiture de GM qui devait être parfaite parce que créée à partir des avis de plein de conducteurs, compilés sur tous les points (design de la carrosserie, puissance du moteur, couleurs disponibles=...). Ce fut un four monumental._

----------


## atrepaul

> Ah oui, sinon, je te prépare ta réponse tu pourras la copier coller :
> "Non, non, je trouve que le magazine se comporte de plus en plus comme l'organe d'endoctrinement de l'Internation Maoïste Hardcoregameuse et je le regrette profondément. 
> J'avais passé sous silence mon agacement durant la période de troubles entourant la Gamescom, mais comme vous êtes des menteurs, des manipulateurs et des gens ne respectant pas votre lectorat, je me le permet aujourd'hui."


Excellent  :^_^: 

Pour le coté complotiste, c'est la nature même d'un joueur que de tenter de résoudre des puzzles et autres énigmes, surtout face à un magazine qui s'amuse souvent à faire des blagues basées sur un fond de vérité (ce qui rend les vannes plus droles, d'ailleurs).

Parfois le joueur se trompe dans ses hypothèses (parfois même de beaucoup).
Ce n'est pas bien grave, et surtout ça ne devrait pas déclencher des torrents d'insultes contre lui (qui sont ensuite effacées).
Un minimum de respect, juste un peu.

Il y a quelques jours on m'a affirmé que tres peu de gens étaient en train de raler.
Cette file prouve le contraire.

Ah et pour info, je fais partie de ceux qui pensent qu'il y a plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients dans la lecture de CPC, alors je continue de l'acheter.
Mais je ne suis pas un fan inconditionnel, j'ai passé l'age.
Et si je poste assez peu sur ce forum, c'est parce que j'ai une vie à l'extérieur.

----------


## Guest

> Et si je poste assez peu sur ce forum, c'est parce que j'ai une vie à l'extérieur.


Bah non, tu joues aux jeux vidéos, par définition t'as pas de vie à l'extérieur.

----------


## Yml

> il est pas bloqué dans une querelle nouveau vs ancien, il nous pisse dans la bouche à tous. C'est tout à fait respectable.


O.Boulon est mon nouveau Dieu païen.

Sérieusement, bravo à toute l'équipe, quand on évolue pas, on termine comme les dinosaures. Mal.

J'ai lu dans l'ordre SVM (RIP), Tilt (RIP), joystick (RIP) et... Canard PC (Hail to the king), ben si vous aviez continué à faire ce que vous faisiez dans les premiers numéros, avec les mêmes rédacteurs, les mêmes blagues, vous auriez lassé votre public, dû mettre de la pub, vendre votre âme à Satan.
Ou à Future France...

----------


## atrepaul

> Bah non, tu joues aux jeux vidéos, par définition t'as pas de vie à l'extérieur.


Ah oui pardon  :;):

----------


## waxk0

J'ai lu ce topic, et en fait je n'arrive pas réellement à comprendre où se trouve le souci, même si j'arrive à cerner sur le principe certains reproches.

Je suis le magazine depuis le tout premier numéro, et quand j'ai eu des ras le bol, j'ai tout simplement "_fait des pauses_". Des pauses qui peuvent trouver leurs sources éventuellement sur la baisse de qualité, mais aussi pour de multiples autres raisons : budget mensuel dépassé, désintérêt temporaire pour les jeux, changement de ligne éditoriale, etc.

Ce comportement n'est pas inhérent au seul CPC, mais à tous les magazines que je lis (en vrac Courrier Inter, GEO Magazine, So Foot, National Geo).

Quoiqu'il en soit, de là à aller faire part de mes états d'âmes aux rédac' chefs des dits magazines...

A cela, j'ajouterais que selon moi, il est particulièrement ingrat de tester des jeux vidéos à plein temps. Je ne vois pas comment il est possible de tester des jeux à la douzaine pendant plusieurs années sans qu'une certaine forme de médiocrité puisse vous suinter par les pores. Passer en revue toujours les mêmes "mécanismes techniques" si j'ose dire (jouabilité, graphisme, etc..), invariablement, test après test, et vous voilà déjà en train de donner dans l'analyse purement factuelle et sans âme. Ce qui peut apparaître comme une piqûre _anti-verbiage branlette_ finit par devenir une vraie plaie.

Donner vie à un quarante-deuxième (nombre purement indicatif et choisi au hasard) test d'un jeu tout juste moyen, est déjà quelque part une petite prouesse. Bien plus que si c'était pour le cinoche ou la musique.

Donc au lieu de pleurer sur les anciens pigistes qui n'en sont plus, je suis plutôt satisfait de savoir qu'ils passent à autre chose, tentent de nouvelles expériences, et laissent place à des nouvelles têtes qui elles, ont la dalle.

Tout ceci mis à part, le seul fait qu'un magazine indépendant de jeux vidéos qui se sort les doigts du cul existe en France, me satisfait amplement. Que je le lise ou non.

----------


## CaeDron

Celui là, on va le voir arriver  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> (à part que je veux 15 pages / semaine sur Anarchy Online)


Tu es un homme de goût.

----------


## Dragon de pluie

Bon .... je l"avoue , j'ai la flegme de lire 10 pages de topic....Méééé...une baisse de qualité , je ne vois pas ! Mes trois garcons et moi meme , nous prenons toujours autant de plaisir à lire CPC , qu'il faut d'ailleurs récuperer dans les chambres des uns ou des autres ou il est régulierement pris en otage....si c'est pas une preuve , ça !!!!

----------


## fenrhir

> J'ai arrêté de lire à la page 2, mais je voulais juste dire que c'est pour des messages comme celui de Boulon que je me suis réabonné direct*
> 
> L'humour pipi-caca, potache, tout ce que vous voulez, occasionnellement, je suis client, mais faut pas que ce soit une recette. Les private jokes, running gags, l'humour geek et autres termes anglophones m'emmerdent profondément. L'important, depuis Joystick et/ou les premiers CPC, c'est le fond, parler de jeu vidéo intelligemment et librement, et pas la forme, même si elle est souvent très réussie. Relisez-les, ces vieux numéros, et cherchez-y de l'humour geek ou du clientélisme, je vous souhaite bon courage. Et bravo aux rédacteurs de CPC, y compris aux nouveaux (à tous les nouveaux, mais je pense particulièrement à Sebum et Moquette, ou à Zoulou qui est plus exactement un nouveau) qui ont vraiment su trouver leur style sans vouloir singer leurs aînés. Bravo d'avoir su maintenir ce cap malgré les protestations des lecteurs (ou plutôt, de la minorité de lecteurs qui s'exprime sur les forums) qui ont perdu ça de vue en route.


Fichtre, je suis d'accord avec lui  ::rolleyes:: 




> J'ai lu ce topic, et en fait je n'arrive pas réellement à comprendre où se trouve le souci, même si j'arrive à cerner sur le principe certains reproches.
> 
> Je suis le magazine depuis le tout premier numéro, et quand j'ai eu des ras le bol, j'ai tout simplement "_fait des pauses_".


Tu as du bon sens, fieu.




> -Même combat pour la couv' "Gothic 4 le Zelda pour adulte", c'est ma  faute aussi, j'ai mis ça rapidos, parce que le côté RPG des Gothic avait  été bradé au profit de l'action aventure et j'ai planté un couteau dans  le dos à Sébum par mégarde.


Ca fait tout un patacaisse pour certains, mais certains feraient mieux de lire plus que les titres.
Genre, si ma 1ère réaction a été étonnement ("un Zelda dans le monde de Gothic, gni ?"), si ma 2ème a été la confusion (en essayant de me représenter le gameplay de Zelda avec ce que je connais de Gothic), la 3ème fut de comprendre, parce que j'avais commencé à lire l'article.

Je peux comprendre que CPC lasse, que le changement de style lié à l'arrivée des nouveaux surprenne, mais le lectorat tyrannique qui montre avant tout ne pas être fichu de sortir d'une vision étriquée ni de lire un article correctement, hé, je pourrais comprendre s'il n'y avait pas cette forme d'agressivité égocentrique latente façon "vous faites de la merde, la preuve, *moi Dieu vivant, je* ne m'abonnerai pas à nouveau".

Et oui, vision étriquée, car beaucoup qui balancent des "c'était mieux avant" mettent dans le même sac des périodes et des styles bien différents.
Genre, la 1ère année, c'était pas la même chose que la 2ème, ni que la 3ème...

Et oui, la Gamescon, c'est typiquement le genre de délire sympa à avoir, celui dont on pourrait dire "c'était mieux avant" dans quelques années, et ça n'empêche pas ce même lectorat facilement critique de s'en plaindre.

Faudrait savoir les gens : faut être décalé, mais pas trop ? Ca me laisse la même impression qu'à Boulon, ou à chaque fois que je vois une grosse MàJ arriver et modifier le gameplay sur des jeux online :
"Oh mon Dieu, ça change ! Pfff c'est nul !"

Perso, la nouvelle équipe, j'adhère à leur style. Style timide, parfois fade sur certains articles, mais dont on commence tout juste à identifier les caractéristiques. Je n'ai qu'une envie : découvrir comment leur style va s'affirmer.

Car faut pas l'oublier : même si leur style étonne ou déçoit certains, il y a du style.
Contrairement aux pubs marketing qui servent d'articles à la majorité des autres mags...

Genre, j'avais entendu parler d'IG, j'ai acheté 2 fois (car on peut tomber sur un mauvais numéro), les deux fois j'ai été déçu par le manque de saveur et le côté consensuel (aussi bien dans le choix des tests/articles que dans le ton). On avait certes l'impression de lire des gens un minimum éclairés, mais qui avaient du mal à se détacher du business de l'industrie jeux vidéo...

Quand à la redite CPC mag et site CPC...
"Ho mon Dieu, comment est-ce possible, je retrouve à la une du Monde ce matin une news qui a déjà été traitée hier sur lemonde.fr, comment est-ce possible ?!"
Y'en a qui ont laissé leur cerveau en veille ou quoi ?

----------


## LaVaBo

Ahhh, arrêtez tout.

Nous sommes trompés. Quel fourbe cet OP.
Moi aussi, je suis venu sur ce topic en quête de relations libertines de qualité. Las, la découverte du 's' surnuméraire du titre nous imposant de continuer à transmettre notre patrimoine génétique à du papier toilette, je pense qu'il est inutile d'aller plus loin dans cette discussion.

----------


## HereZy

Quand j'ai déménagé mon frère a pleuré parce qu'il n'aurait plus de CPC à lire au petit déjeuner.

----------


## leith

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours du plaisir à lire le journal.
En vrac, mon opinion :
- Les jokes pipi caca d'un temps, c'était marrant un moment, ce n'est pas plus mal que çà s'arrête.
- Ce que je pense être le plus important, c'est l'indépendance du journal pour les critiques des jeux, çà m'a l'air d'être toujours le cas.
- J'apprécie aussi de ne pas avoir une page de texte, et une page de pub.
- Le retard de réception pour l'abonnement, je m'en fous, je ne suis pas à 3 jours près. Par contre j'aime bien venir sur le site voir le sommaire et je trouve dommage que celui ci ne soit pas publié dès la sortie.
- sur la gamescom, chapeau pour la présentation, c'était vraiment très bien. Mais je rejoins certains qui trouvent que 3 numéros sur le sujet, c'est trop. Surtout pour traiter de jeux totalement inintéressants pour certains. Autant n'en parler que lors du test final si c'est aussi mauvais.
- Ce qui m'a beaucoup déçu, sur les derniers numéros, c'est l'interview sur X3. Quand j'ai vu le titre sur la couverture, je m'attendais à quelque chose de vraiment intéressant, alors qu'au final çà ne raconte absolument rien.
Un fan de X3 qui achète le journal pour la première fois aura la forte impression de s'être fait roulé, et vous ne le reverrai plus jamais.
- CPC est le seul media (journal, sites internet...)  de jeux video qui m'a donné envie de tester autant de jeux que je n'aurai jamais acheté de prime abord. L'enthousiasme de certains auteurs déborde de l'article et est très contagieux, je trouve çà vraiment sympa.
- J'aime beaucoup les articles de fond qui tournent autour du jeu video, tel que le jurygeek, le dossier casual, les drm, le papier culture, les jeux de société...
Tiens d'ailleurs, on ne voit plus trop la rubrique "on y joue encore", qui est très sympa.
- je suis pour les articles sur les jeux console : que ce soit sur des blockbusters pour avoir une idée de ce que le jeu vaut vraiment indépendamment de la machine marketing, ou pour des coups de cœurs tout simplement.
Et ce même si je n'y jouerai jamais puisque je n'ai pas de console. J'ai déjà pas le temps de jouer à tout ce qui m'intéresse sur pc ...
-  Un mot aussi sur les hors séries : le HS hardware est super, rien à dire.
Les derniers HS (mods, stratégie) m'ont bien plus, j'espère que d'autres suivront.
Les HS MMO ne m'intéressent pas, donc je ne me prononce pas.
Le HS console était vraiment nul, mais çà, je crois que vous le saviez déjà.
- Pendant que j'y suis, concernant les articles jurigeek : autant ceux ci sont très bon sur le magazine, autant sur le site il faut vraiment avoir envie de lire la première partie qui est trop délirante je trouve : trop de jeux de mots un peu bidon, de jokes bidon... au final on ne comprend plus rien (désolé l'avocat capé).
- Egalement, on a l'impression que Couly n'est plus aussi inspiré qu'il ne le fut. J'espère que çà reviendra.

----------


## Entropie

N'oubliez pas la majorité silencieuse, qui elle, aime son CPC et le prend pour ce qu'il est un bon mag sur les jeux vidéo. 

Mon CPC arrive par la poste, ma femme le dépose dans les chiottes, l'unique endroit ou je le lis. C'est ritualisé, c'est comme ça. CPC évolue et c'est tant mieux, je suis content de relire Ivan le Fou et ses humeurs, content de voir Khan Lust que je lisais avant sur le forum (il avait un avatar qui me faisait poiler , un type avec des lunettes qui tirait la langue). J'aime Omar Boulon pour son verbe et ses positions radicales même si je suis une vraie burne en jeux vidéo, que je ne connais que le mode facile.

Mais punaise, c'est pas une secte non plus CPC. C'est un mag pis c'est tout. Enfin un forum aussi, voir Anton et Cacao se mettre sur la tronche à longueur de post, ca me plait bien aussi !

Comme d'hab on n'entend que les mécontents, c'est toujours comme ça.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> - Pendant que j'y suis, concernant les articles jurigeek : autant ceux ci sont très bon sur le magazine, autant sur le site il faut vraiment avoir envie de lire la première partie qui est trop délirante je trouve : trop de jeux de mots un peu bidon, de jokes bidon... au final on ne comprend plus rien (désolé l'avocat capé).



Ah non ne soit pas désolé c'est ton droit absolu. D'ailleurs, à l'inverse quand je fais des news sans intro à la con, j'ai des lecteurs qui se plaignent parce que ça manque de calembours à deux balles et c'est leur droit aussi. 

Mais, pour rester dans la veine du topic, c'est vrai que mes news c'était mieux avant quand même. Mais ça m'aide à tenir aussi, parce que bon, admettons, j'écris une news nulle, et bien je vais me dire "pfiu, elle est nulle, mais dans 3 semaines, elle paraîtra cool. Et dans 3 ans, on criera en la relisant à l'âge d'or".

En fait, toute la rédaction de CPC moi compris, nous sommes décalés temporellement dans le temps par rapport à vous. Nous écrivons dans le futur, ce qui fait qu'ajourd'hui ça vous paraît nul mais nous on sait que dans 3 ans ça paraîtra génial.

----------


## Guest

> Ah non ne soit pas désolé c'est ton droit absolu. D'ailleurs, à l'inverse quand je fais des news sans intro à la con, j'ai des lecteurs qui se plaignent parce que ça manque de calembours à deux balles et c'est leur droit aussi. 
> 
> Mais, pour rester dans la veine du topic, c'est vrai que mes news c'était mieux avant quand même. Mais ça m'aide à tenir aussi, parce que bon, admettons, j'écris une news nulle, et bien je vais me dire "pfiu, elle est nulle, mais dans 3 semaines, elle paraîtra cool. Et dans 3 ans, on criera en la relisant à l'âge d'or".
> 
> En fait, toute la rédaction de CPC moi compris, nous sommes décalés temporellement dans le temps par rapport à vous. Nous écrivons dans le futur, ce qui fait qu'ajourd'hui ça vous paraît nul mais nous on sait que dans 3 ans ça paraîtra génial.


Vous faites comme Justin Bieber et Miley Cyrus en fait.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Canard PC : Les forums des pleureuses...

----------


## CaeDron

> Vous faites comme Justin Bieber et Miley Cyrus en fait.


Si on suit ta logique, on serait des personnes avec des gouts de chiottes...  :tired: 





 ::O:

----------


## Guest

> Si on suit ta logique, on serait des personnes avec des gouts de chiottes...


Oui mais dans trois ans tout rentrera dans l'ordre. Le monde est bien fait.

PS : merci de ne pas cracher dans la bouche de la concordance des temps, elle n'est pas encore prête pour ça.  ::cry::

----------


## Shurin

> Vous faites comme Justin Bieber et Miley Cyrus en fait.


Boulon porte une perruque blonde?! ::o:

----------


## CaeDron

3 ans de loose intersidérale ca va être long.

----------


## Guest

> Boulon porte une perruque blonde?!


Il chante souvent en soutif devant sa glace. D'où son obsession pour ses pectoraux.

Mais ça reste entre nous, bien entendu.

----------


## Arcadia94

"Mais punaise, c'est pas une secte non plus CPC. C'est un mag pis c'est tout. Enfin un forum aussi, voir Anton et Cacao se mettre sur la tronche à longueur de post, ca me plait bien aussi !"

moi aussi j’adore  ::love::

----------


## Guest

Ouais c'est toujours kiffant les combats d'handicapés.

----------


## Detox

Faudrait les lancer sur Star Wars et organiser des paris.

Sinon, moi le dernier numéro que j'ai lu, j'ai bien aimé. Un chiffre entre 190 et 210, je sais plus exactement.

----------


## Guest

> Faudrait les lancer sur Star Wars et organiser des paris.


Mais grave, un phaser chacun et c'est parti.

----------


## kilfou

Alors que vous êtes _tellleeeeeemmmment_ au dessus de ça...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CaeDron

> Ça va le flood, tranquille ?



 ::P: h34r:

----------


## Guest

> Alors que vous êtes _tellleeeeeemmmment_ au dessus de ça...


Tu le fais mal. Faut dire "teeeeeeeeeeeeeeellement". Sinon t'atteins pas l'effet voulu.

----------


## Detox

J'avais adoré le papier de kilfou réécrit par Boulon, par contre.

----------


## Guest

> J'avais adoré le papier de kilfou réécrit par Boulon, par contre.


Ah ouais, il était sympa celui là. Il était pas trop en retard en plus.

----------


## kilfou

*Ça* , c'était une vraie baisse de qualité. Ptet pas pire que le Canard Consoles, mais pas loin.

----------


## Ezechiel

Arrêtez de flooder. Merci.

----------


## mescalin

Tiens en parlant de courrier des lecteurs et de Tilt, on s'est relu un numéro de 1991 avec velgos, les petites annonces et le courrier des lecteurs, c'était assez fun et ça ressemblait pas mal dans le fond à ce qu'on retrouve ici, mais en mieux écrit et plus synthétique...

Vous avez abandonné ce genre de rubrique ou vous la gardez sous le coude ?

----------


## Groomy

Bon comme je tombe sur le topic, allons y. Je préférais avant aussi, je suis pas le premier on s'en fout on va dire. 
J'insiste quand même pour l'exemple, une lecture qui m'avait fait bondir d'au moins 6 centimètres : le test d'Eschalon Book II, il y a pas très très longtemps.
Téléchargez la démo, terminez la démo (c'est pas long), allez lire le test, surlignez ce qu'une personne qui n'a joué qu'à la démo n'aurait pas pu écrire... Je crois qu'il y a pas grand chose. Images comprises, je crois qu'il y a aucune info qui ne sort de la démo. Je serais pas loin de parier que le type qui l'a écrit n'avait joué qu'à cette dernière...
Ça laisse un arrière gout bizarre qui me remonte trop souvent.

----------


## formol

rendez nous ivan fish et casque

----------


## O.Boulon

Yep, rendez-les nous !
J'en ai besoin pour boucler le prochain numéro.

----------


## Voldain

On peut te proposer Alab à la place.

----------


## Caca Président

> Bon, vous avez totalement raison.
>  blabla et ce merveilleux "caca président"


J'aime quand on parle de moi.

----------


## Irul

Hmmm,

Pour ma part, j'aime toujours autant. J'avoue qu'étant abonné à des revues sérieuses (Alternatives Eco, le Monde Diplo, etc), je me marre comme un gamin à lire les délires sémantiques de certains. 
Et d'ailleurs c'est un sentiment partagé car je le passe à d'autres potes bien sérieux qui bien que n'ayant plus le temps nécessaire à passer leur nuit sur les jeux, ne se privent pourtant pas de lire tous les tests écrits sous votre plume.

C'est simple, ma femme me demande pourquoi je ne m'abonne pas à Canard PC et pourquoi je continue d'aller le chercher (avec ses HS) continuellement chez mon marchant de journaux. 
Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est mon rituel. J'aime ce regard décalé, cette volonté d'exprimer un sentiment volontaire sur un jeu et non dicté par les caciques commerciaux, en quelques mots cette liberté de pensée parfois tangentant le politique. Tout cela fait que j'ai l'impression d'avoir des gens qui tout en flatulant gaiement au sens figuré comme au sens littéral, font usage de leur cerveau pour nous distraire, plutôt que pour se remplir les poches.

Mais dites moi, on parle de qualité. Question : vous êtes allés lire la concurrence ? Parce que pour peu qu'on soit un peu objectif, il n'y a vraiment pas photo !

----------


## Zorglomme

Franchement avant de pouvoir noter une certaine dégradation de CPC, si on compare par rapport aux autres mag, l'eau aura coulée sous les ponts. Pour avoir acheté PC Jeux et JVM dernièrement, on dirait que ces mags se contentent de réécrire les communiqués de presse des éditeurs  ::O: . 
Alors pitié, continuez CPC, avec ou sans jeux de mots, mais continuez  ::wub:: .

----------


## lokideath

> Yep, rendez-les nous !
> J'en ai besoin pour boucler le prochain numéro.


Que Fishbone nous ponde un test, c'est pas grave s'il faut l'attacher en le mettant devant TF1 pour le faire craquer, c'est pour la bonne cause !  ::o:

----------


## halfy

> Franchement avant de pouvoir noter une certaine dégradation de CPC, si on compare par rapport aux autres mag, l'eau aura coulée sous les ponts. Pour avoir acheté PC Jeux et JVM dernièrement, on dirait que ces mags se contentent de réécrire les communiqués de presse des éditeurs . 
> Alors pitié, continuez CPC, avec ou sans jeux de mots, mais continuez .


Faut arreter avec cette histoire de gentils et de méchant parce que vous allez commencer à me les gonfler style Boite à outil.
Moi aussi je vais vous faire du gothique flamboyant... je vais pousser jusqu'au baroque.
J'enquille...

Ok, un mec à la chaine chez PSA est un milliardaire à côté d'un gosse qui bosse 16h par jour à fabriquer nos tee shirt de la marque BIIIIIPPPP  parce c'est ça ou finir sur le trottoir.
C'est ce qui s'appelle jauger sur du relatif ou de l'absolu.

Si on compare CPC par rapport à BBBBBBIIIIIPPPPP (désolé j'ai pris des points la dernière fois parce que j'ai cité un journal de daube) c'est sur,  c'est du caviar.

Mais perso je lis CPC parce que justement,  je suis  chez un 3 étoiles au michelin.
J'ai le souvenir de superbes langoustines dans un resto normand. Je reviens et je retrouve pas mon compte.
Soit je m'interroge soit je compare avec le dernier McDO que j'ai fait la semaine dernière.
Le relatif et l'absolu  ==> C'est intégré?

Bien, on va passer à l'étape suivante.

CPC a eu des journaleu aguerri, chacun son style, sa façon etc...

CPC est vivant, évolutif, fragile, créatif etc...
Certains se sont barrés, d'autres sont arrivés.
Certaines personnes, timidement, poliment ont émis l'hypothèse que c'était pas au même niveau.
Ils ont émis l'hypothèse qu'ils n'étaient pas objectifs mais...

Maitre Boulon a défendu sa boutique, c'est normal c'est son rôle.
Il fait son boulot et franchement, on en attendait pas moins...
Attendez les gars: un journaleu totalement libéré en 6 mois, faut pas rêver.
Un journaleu, ça se débourre... Faut l'encourager à l'audace et pour cela faut du temps. Ok j'intègre, c'est logique.
J'ai compris qu'un Sebum pourrait nous donner de l'esprit CPC à 120% dans quelques mois.
Et que l'on se comprenne, 120% d'un Sebum c'est pas du Boulon, c'est pas du Gringo. C'est du Sebum, mais la poignée dans le coin.
Comme les grands...

J'ai lu tous les posts et j'ai deux avis:
- Ceux qui sont ravis des langoustines que l'on sert en ce moment; c'est leur goût et je respecte.
- Ceux qui sont ravis parceque bouffer CPC c'est toujours mieux que McDo, c'est vraiment triste...

----------


## PeterKmad

[Flood]

Passionnante, cette thérapie de groupe...

J'ai toujours considéré CPC comme un magazine au contenu inégal. Y a des coups de mou, des actions d'éclats, des infos précieuses, de la mauvaise foi, des news inutiles, de la poésie lyrique, des dessins débiles. En fait, CPC, c'est un phénomène quantique ; quand tu ouvre une page, impossible de savoir ce que tu va y trouver. Un monde où tout est possible, le pire comme le meilleur. Un joyeux bordel organisé. Un fanzine professionnel. Une perle rare.

Quand aux râleurs... si CPC vous ennuie, ne le lisez pas. Mais achetez-le quand même pour vos amis, et laissez-le trainer au toilette. Au pire, il servira de papier toilette. Au mieux, vous inciterez un esprit éclairé à achetez "Solium Infernum". Ou à préférer STALKER : Call of Prypiat à Call of Duty : Modern Warbouse. Ou à lire _"L'Imposture scientifique en dix leçons"_ de Michel de Pracontal. Ou à jouer à Dwarf Fortess plutôt qu'à Starcraft 2. Ou à essayer une nouvelle strat à Stracraft 2 afin de poutrer la tronche de Jean-Alain le spécialiste des rush zerg de fiotte*. Ou à installer le mod "Fall from Heaven" pour Civ IV... et ainsi de suite Ad vitam æternam...

Note à la rédaction : Changez rien. Non...C'est l'inverse, évoluez ! Euh... Et surtout, restez intègres. Et objectifs. Tout en étant partials. Et intransigeant. Et de l'humour, c'est important, çà. Et du sérieux aussi. Oh, et puis zut, démerdez-vous...

Signé : Un canard qui vous veux du bien.



*à prendre au sens non-antigay du mot. Comme dans "Les Hell's Angel's sont des fiottes".

----------


## Groomy

Je critique mais j'ai bien aimé les HS mods et stratégie.

----------


## elkoo

> Pour avoir acheté PC Jeux et JVM dernièrement, on dirait que ces mags.


Haha le jambon de Panurge!

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'ai compris qu'un Sebum pourrait nous donner de l'esprit CPC à 120% dans quelques mois.
> Et que l'on se comprenne, 120% d'un Sebum c'est pas du Boulon, c'est pas du Gringo. C'est du Sebum, mais la poignée dans le coin.
> Comme les grands...


Euh, dis, c'est quoi l'esprit CPC ?

Parce que mine de rien, comme tu le dis d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas tant de points commun que ça entre la narration viscérale hypersubjective de Boulon, les délires éthyliques de Gringo et les jeux de mots à la fois nuls et géniaux de Casque, pour ne prendre que ces trois là.

----------


## halfy

> Euh, dis, c'est quoi l'esprit CPC ?


120%

100% = Une plume sublime, un testeur serieux,  motivé et pro.

120%= petard ne perd pas ta plume; je suis trop envieux.  Si tu aimes le jeu, tu me fais penser que le monde peux pas exister sans ce jeu; Si le jeu est une daube, tu me racontes que ce monde va s'écrouler si je l'achète. T'inquiète, j'en ferais ma sauce de ton avis mais je vais être ailleurs pendant que je te lis (métro, chiottes, lit... je suis ailleurs). Ton film devient le mien.
En même temps, comme le joueur de bon niveau mais sans plus, t'arrive à me donner une vue à peu près correcte du gameplay. C'est la partie "analytique" du jeu. Désolé pour  cette partie, je suis loin d'être une poule, je sais pas comment on doit faire pour pondre un oeuf.

Sebum, je te cite dans mon post mais aucune allergie. J'aime beaucoup ton alchimie des mots, j'ai juste besoin de tripes.
Boulon m'explique qu'un bon plat demande du temps. Perso je respecte.
Désolé... chez Mc Do je demande jamais rien, j'ai aucun espoir de le trouver

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

C'est parce que sur ce forum si tu dis pas "j'aime l'esprit cpc" on t'insulte. Alors y a forcément des gens qui se sentent obligés de le ressortir. 

Moi j'aime faire caca avec mon cpc par exemple mais je comprends que d'autres préfèrent le lire en mangeant des langoustines.

----------


## elkoo

Et en mangeant du caca?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai compris qu'un Sebum pourrait nous donner de l'esprit CPC à 120% dans quelques mois.
> Et que l'on se comprenne, 120% d'un Sebum c'est pas du Boulon, c'est pas du Gringo. C'est du Sebum, mais la poignée dans le coin.


Perso je trouve que dès sa première apparition Sebum n'a rien eu à envier à ses prédécesseurs. Et a priori il doit bien avoir trouvé son style propre, la preuve t'as l'air de ne pas le blairer  ::P: .
Maintenant ça m'ennuie toujours de mettre en valeur un journaliste en particulier alors je vous prie, messieurs Moquette, Zoulou, euh, Boulon, et les autres sauf ackboo, de m'excuser : je vous préfère Sebum. De toute façon vous pouvez vous en foutre, d'autres vous préfèrent, ouf  ::): .

Perso il me sert ma langoustine.

Maintenant ce qui est pénible, c'est que si on ne s'entend pas chacun sur Le Meilleur Rédacteur, forcément on va tous être déçu à un numéro ou un autre  ::o: .

----------


## halfy

> Et a priori il doit bien avoir trouvé son style propre, la preuve t'as l'air de ne pas le blairer .


Pour qui je me prendrais si je me permettais une remarque stylistique sur Sebum.
Les gars, vous êtes fous; le style c'est son missile préféré.

J'arrive pas à me faire comprendre. Je crois que je vais la fermer et remonter dans mon arbre.

Désolé pour le dérangement.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'exagérais un peu et volontairement hein. Redescend !

----------


## Alab

> On peut te proposer Alab à la place.



Haha, moi ça me dérangerai pas, l'inverse n'étant peut-être pas vrai par contre.  ::P:

----------


## Akajouman

> Par contre abonnement aux CPC Hardware car je le trouve plutôt bon et intéressant pour les néophytes comme pour les "hardcore" du hardware.


+1.

Le CPC HW est très bien, même si deux ou trois fautes de frappes décrédibilisent le tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## elkoo

> Maintenant ça m'ennuie toujours de mettre en valeur un journaliste en particulier alors je vous prie, messieurs Moquette, Zoulou, euh, Boulon, et les autres sauf ackboo, de m'excuser : je vous préfère Sebum. .


J'attends de voir un numero Sebum only pour comparer. De toute façon ça vaudra jamais du J'M Destroy.

----------


## atrepaul

> - Ceux qui sont ravis des langoustines que l'on sert en ce moment; c'est leur goût et je respecte.
> - Ceux qui sont ravis parceque bouffer CPC c'est toujours mieux que McDo, c'est vraiment triste...


Avoir des défauts ne signifie pas être nul (il parait que même moi j'ai des défauts, oui je sais c'est incroyable  :B):  ).

J'ai une autre interprétation :
-Ma copine à des défaut, ce n'est pas une raison pour la plaquer.
-CPC a des défauts, ce n'est pas une raison pour ne plus le lire.

Devine ce que je suis en train de faire : je signe le chèque de mon réabonnement.
Parce que CPC est le meilleur mag de jeu, malgré ses défauts.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> J'arrive pas à me faire comprendre. Je crois que je vais la fermer et remonter dans mon arbre.


Non non, au contraire.




> 100% = Une plume sublime, un testeur serieux,  motivé et pro.
> 
> 120%= petard ne perd pas ta plume; je suis trop envieux.  Si tu aimes le jeu, tu me fais penser que le monde peux pas exister sans ce jeu; Si le jeu est une daube, tu me racontes que ce monde va s'écrouler si je l'achète.


Là je comprends parfaitement ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## Melty

De mon côté, je trouve sincèrement que les 120% sont dans la ligne de mire mais c'est peut-être le puissant effet de la preview du nouveau Stronghold par Sebum  :^_^: 

Reviens Halfy ! Toi qui fais de la réclame depuis si longtemps pour le Canard sur les forums de maçonnerie virtuelle, tu ne peux pas partir ainsi  ::o:

----------


## Yka04

Et voilà. 

Je cherchais sur quel post complimenter Sebum pour son article sur "Jouer, est-ce perdre son temps", que je viens juste de finir. Je crois que je l'ai trouvé. 

Donc merci, c'est très juste et bien écrit. Il n'y a, à ma connaissance, que sur CPC que l'on peut trouver ce genre d'article (peut-être un jour sur gamasutra ou RPS, mais non, en fait...). Ce numéro rejoint donc celui, culte pour moi, où Boulon répondait à la question "Le jeu vidéo est-il un art". D'ailleurs ça se rejoint. 

Bref, bravo. Longue vie à CPC.

----------


## O.Boulon

Et sinon, tu veux pas faire un topic sur le 221 ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Et voilà. 
> 
> Je cherchais sur quel post complimenter Sebum pour son article sur "Jouer, est-ce perdre son temps", que je viens juste de finir. Je crois que je l'ai trouvé. 
> 
> Donc merci, c'est très juste et bien écrit. Il n'y a, à ma connaissance, que sur CPC que l'on peut trouver ce genre d'article (peut-être un jour sur gamasutra ou RPS, mais non, en fait...). Ce numéro rejoint donc celui, culte pour moi, où Boulon répondait à la question "Le jeu vidéo est-il un art". D'ailleurs ça se rejoint. 
> 
> Bref, bravo. Longue vie à CPC.


SPOILER Bordel  ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je vois pas trop ce qu'il y avait à spoiler ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je vois pas trop ce qu'il y avait à spoiler ?


Arg tu pourrais faire un peu gaffe. ::|:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ahhh, arrêtez tout.
> 
> Nous sommes trompés. Quel fourbe cet OP.
> Moi aussi, je suis venu sur ce topic en quête de relations libertines de qualité. Las, la découverte du 's' surnuméraire du titre nous imposant de continuer à transmettre notre patrimoine génétique à du papier toilette, je pense qu'il est inutile d'aller plus loin dans cette discussion.


Soit maudit, je ne vois plus que le "s" de trop depuis que j'ai lu ton post  ::o: .

----------


## antoahn

Le dernier numéro il dépote, et l'article sur la perte de temps je l'ai fait lire à ma femme tellement je l'ai trouvé bien.

Et juste comme ça, pour dire, dans mes chiottes j'ai une bibliothèque avec tous mes Canards depuis longtemps que je les achète, et comme lire un Canard ça ne tient pas deux semaines de caca avec moi, je suis souvent obligé d'en prendre un vieux au pif.
Et bien je dois dire que vieux Canards, jeunes Canards, je fais caca pareil.

Donc je ne peux que dire un grand merci de la part de mon transit.

----------


## Anon26492

Personnellement, je vivrais très bien sans abonnement à CPC. 

Ce n'est pas comme si 99% des informations du mag n'étaient pas disponible sur le net bien avant qu'il ne soit dans ma boite. 

Ce n'est pas comme si le mag, d'hier comme d'aujourd'hui, était un concentré exceptionnel d'intelligence et de drôlerie qui en ferait une lecture absolument indispensable.

Ce n'est pas comme s'il était impossible de se "procurer" un jeu pour se faire un avis avant de l'acheter.

Par contre, c'est un peu l'un des derniers magasines spécialisé vraiment indépendant de France, n'hésitant pas à cracher à la gueule d'une industrie surpuissance, à mettre ses couilles sur la table devant des importateurs d'alimentation au CA cent fois supérieur.

Le Journaliste est un animal en voie de disparition, et c'est pour cela que je suis heureux de signer un chèque à CPC. Je ne donne pas à la WWF ou à Greenpeace, je privilégie les Canards. Dans un monde parfait, je devrais pouvoir déduire mon abonnement des impôts.

Que le test soit bien écrit ou mal écrit, drôle ou pas, pertinent ou pas, à chaque fois que CPC fout une taule à une bouse survendue par un éditeur de merde qui a eu une floppée de 20/20 ailleurs, j'imagine la gueule du département marketing devant leur statistiques plombées et je suis content de mes 4 euros.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'approuve le message ci-dessus. Et je relance de 30 centimes d'euros (conf. le prix).

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> +1.
> 
> Le CPC HW est très bien, même si deux ou trois fautes de frappes décrédibilisent le tout.


*ACHTUNG : POSTE CONSTRUCTIF MAIS HS*

Pourquoi vous ne faites pas des offres d'abonnement avec les hors séries? Malheureusement j'ai toujours autant de mal a trouver mes CPC dans les coins coins presse.

----------


## kilfou

C'est désormais dispo dans la boutique.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> C'est désormais dispo dans la boutique.


Dommage je me suis juste réabonné mais bon j'y penserai la prochaine fois, merci.  :;):

----------


## Mietzsche

Par rapport aux baisses de qualités des journaux en général, j'étais en train de me faire une réflexion :
- Les améliorations de qualité sont (amha) souvent dues aux progressions personnelles des rédacteurs. Comme il n'y a que dans les jeux de rôles que les progressions sont ponctuelles (gains de niveau), celles-si sont, dans la vraie vie, continues.
- Les baisses de qualité sont (amha) souvent dues aux départs d'anciens, événements très ponctuels.
Donc, les hausses de qualités passent souvent plus inaperçues (car plus douces) que les baisses de qualité (plus abruptes). D'où un biais dans la vision des choses et la sempiternelle phrase "C'était mieux avant !".

Donc, aussi réelles et effectives que soient les baisses de qualités, les hausses de qualités sont tout aussi réelles, mais plus discrètes (mais non pas moins importantes).

CQFD !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Par rapport aux baisses de qualités des journaux en général, j'étais en train de me faire une réflexion :
> - Les améliorations de qualité sont (amha) souvent dues aux progressions personnelles des rédacteurs. Comme il n'y a que dans les jeux de rôles que les progressions sont ponctuelles (gains de niveau), celles-si sont, dans la vraie vie, continues.
> - Les baisses de qualité sont (amha) souvent dues aux départs d'anciens, événements très ponctuels.
> Donc, les hausses de qualités passent souvent plus inaperçues (car plus douces) que les baisses de qualité (plus abruptes). D'où un biais dans la vision des choses et la sempiternelle phrase "C'était mieux avant !".
> 
> Donc, aussi réelles et effectives que soient les baisses de qualités, les hausses de qualités sont tout aussi réelles, mais plus discrètes (mais non pas moins importantes).
> 
> CQFD !


Vous gagnez + 1 en rhétorique, passage au niveau supérieur, vous maîtrisez dorénavant la compétence diatribe !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Est-ce que les rédacteurs partent en s'écriant "il a tué mon bonhomme !" ? Si oui ta théorie est fausse.  ::P: 


Mais sérieusement c'est bien vu.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Euh, dis, c'est quoi l'esprit CPC ?
> 
> ...les jeux de mots à la fois nuls et géniaux de Casque.


Surtout géniaux.

----------


## Anton

Tu revendiques donc la paternité de "Treize ans retard" ?  :tired:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Surtout géniaux.


Désolé patron.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Surtout géni*t*aux.


Non ? 

Un crime de lèse-majesté ? Où ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Désolé patron.


On ne s'abaisse pas devant un roux, voyons.
Garde un peu de dignité  ::o:

----------


## Jeckhyl

La dignité, c'est pas ça qui remplit la gamelle.  :Emo:

----------


## skyblazer

Dans le sujet de la baisse de qualité, j'aimerais m'exprimer sur un point qui n'est absolument pas un problème de fond, mais plutôt de forme. Ca fait quelques magazines que j'ai acheté qui ont des défauts plus ou moins importants, que ce soit une double-page qui part plus vite que son ombre (double page dans le test de RUSE, il y a dejà quelques numéros), et dans le 221, certaines pages sont mal imprimés (genre imprimante qui manque d'encre). C'est général (et connu ?) ou j'ai juste la poisse ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le bon vieux syndrome de l'agrafe-pute.
Faut mieux se résigner, c'est un problème insoluble  :tired:

----------


## jahwarrior

> [...] certaines pages sont mal imprimés (genre imprimante qui manque d'encre). C'est général (et connu ?) ou j'ai juste la poisse ?


C est ca, sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'imprimante mais d'offset, cela peut venir de plusieurs choses :

- le technicien s'est endormi et il a oublié de remettre de l'encre,
- problème de mouillage, trop d'eau ?

C'est quand même rare donc je dirais que tu as la poisse. La redac n'y peut rien, juste faire remonter l'info auprès de l'imprimeur. Mais dans l'ensemnble je trouve l'impression tres correcte, bonne gestion des couleurs, repérage au point, finition de qualité. 

D'ailleurs cpc est tiré a combien d'exemplaires ?

----------


## Da-Soth

Pt1 et personne ne cite Toxic ?

Trouvez moi un seul autre magazine de jeu vidéo qui peut nous proposer d'aussi bons papiers sur des jeux aussi merdiques.

----------


## skyblazer

> C est ca, sauf qu'il ne s'agit pas d'imprimante mais d'offset, cela peut venir de plusieurs choses :
> 
> - le technicien s'est endormi et il a oublié de remettre de l'encre,
> - problème de mouillage, trop d'eau ?
> 
> C'est quand même rare donc je dirais que tu as la poisse. La redac n'y peut rien, juste faire remonter l'info auprès de l'imprimeur. Mais dans l'ensemnble je trouve l'impression tres correcte, bonne gestion des couleurs, repérage au point, finition de qualité.


Bah en fait ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai ça sur 2 pages, page 43 et page 46, alors qu'elles n'ont aucun rapport direct entre elles.Et ça ne fait ça que sur le bord de la page, en dégradé.
Le reste, rien à redire, mais c'est quand même au cas où pour le signaler.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Pt1 et personne ne cite Toxic ?
> 
> Trouvez moi un seul autre magazine de jeu vidéo qui peut nous proposer d'aussi bons papiers sur des jeux aussi merdiques.


On avait dit qu'on arrêtait avec les multis.

----------


## ackboo

Je vais pas m'étendre sur le débat de "Y'a une baisse de qualité blah blah blah" parce que ça fait 10 ans que j'écris dans des mags, et ça fait 10 ans que j'entends que "avant, c'était mieux, maintenant c'est moins bien". C'est le tour de passe-passe classique du cerveau qui est généralement plus enclin à se souvenir des bonnes choses que des mauvaises.

Mais il y a une question intéressante dans le post d'ouverture :

_"Suis-je devenu vieux, la trentaine frappant à ma porte avec sa "c'était-mieux-avantite" aiguë ?"._

J'ai 33 ans et je peux te dire que

*---> OUI <---*

La trentaine, c'est le moment où on se rend compte que non, on ne sera pas rockstar ou acteur célèbre, que oui, il va falloir continuer à bosser comme un con dans une boîte de merde pour gagner une misère en attendant la retraite, et que Jessica, la super-bonasse du lycée sur laquelle on fantasme depuis 12 ans est désormais mère de famille, et sa photo sur son profil Facebook laisse pense que son corps a mal supporté la grossesse.

Alors forcément, on a envie de retrouver tout ce qui faisait "le temps d'avant", où on était encore plein de fougue et d'espoir. Et c'est pour ça qu'on voit des trentenaires se faire des soirées Cités d'Or en bouffant les Carambars de leur jeunesse, ou des gens jurer que dans les années 90, le jeu vidéo, c'était mieux, que Mitterand, finalement, c'était un super président, que les hivers étaient moins froids avant, que les années 80 ont quand même produit de la grande musique et que Canard PC, dans le temps, c'était plus drôle.

Alors non, je ne crois pas à cette baisse de qualité du magazine, je crois juste que nous avons un lecteur qui vient d'avoir 30 ans.

(JE SUIS CERTAIN D'AVOIR RAISON MERCI DE NE PAS ME CONTREDIRE SINON BAN ETERNEL IMMEDIAT + DESABONNEMENT)

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Jessica... Snif... :Emo:

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Je vais pas m'étendre sur le débat de "Y'a une baisse de qualité blah blah blah" parce que ça fait 10 ans que j'écris dans des mags, et ça fait 10 ans que j'entends que "avant, c'était mieux, maintenant c'est moins bien". C'est le tour de passe-passe classique du cerveau qui est généralement plus enclin à se souvenir des bonnes choses que des mauvaises.
> 
> Mais il y a une question intéressante dans le post d'ouverture :
> 
> _"Suis-je devenu vieux, la trentaine frappant à ma porte avec sa "c'était-mieux-avantite" aiguë ?"._
> 
> J'ai 33 ans et je peux te dire que
> 
> *---> OUI <---*
> ...


Loin de moi cette intention, mais en tout cas tu es fin prêt pour affronter la quarantaine.  ::P: 






























Finalement si...


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai toujours pensé que musicalement les années 80 ont surtout produit du "banal et commercial" malgré certaines exceptions "réminiscentes" des années 70, et qu'à la fin de cette décennie il y a eu du mieux (bof). Mais que surtout il a fallu attendre les années 90 pour voir enfin refleurir une nouvelle forme de créativité. J'ai toujours trouvé que dans ce domaine les années 80 s'apitoyaient un peu trop sur des "sixties" sublimées et fantasmées.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je vais pas m'étendre sur le débat de "Y'a une baisse de qualité blah blah blah" parce que ça fait 10 ans que j'écris dans des mags, et ça fait 10 ans que j'entends que "avant, c'était mieux, maintenant c'est moins bien". C'est le tour de passe-passe classique du cerveau qui est généralement plus enclin à se souvenir des bonnes choses que des mauvaises.
> 
> Mais il y a une question intéressante dans le post d'ouverture :
> 
> _"Suis-je devenu vieux, la trentaine frappant à ma porte avec sa "c'était-mieux-avantite" aiguë ?"._
> 
> J'ai 33 ans et je peux te dire que
> 
> *---> OUI <---*
> ...




ackboo ou comment réduire un sketch de 4 pages en un seul message clair et concis. Dix ans ! Tu m'as ruiné ma journée.  ::'(: 

Ma bombe à moi s'appelait Véronique mais quand même c'est vrai qu'elle a pris... :D

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> J
> 
> La trentaine, c'est le moment où on se rend compte que non, on ne sera pas rockstar ou acteur célèbre, que oui, il va falloir continuer à bosser comme un con dans une boîte de merde pour gagner une misère en attendant la retraite, et que Jessica, la super-bonasse du lycée sur laquelle on fantasme depuis 12 ans est désormais mère de famille, et sa photo sur son profil Facebook laisse pense que son corps a mal supporté la grossesse.



Putain c'est tellement bien dit  :Emo: 
Par contre je rêve ou tu compares CPC à "une boite de merde"  ? :fouteurdemerde:

----------


## johnclaude

> Bon .... je l"avoue , j'ai la flegme de lire


T'as déjà eu la "flegme" pour apprendre à écrire, donc ça ne surprend personne.


Sinon en y repensant j'arrive à reconnaitre un autre rédacteur en plus de Boulon, c'est ackboo: quand je lis le test d'un jeu qui ne m'intéresse pas, d'ailleurs parfois j'hésite à lire le test tellement le jeu m'intéresse peu et que finalement je vais l'acheter, c'est que le test est très élogieux et signé par Ackboo.
Donc ackboo, au nom de mon autorisation de découvert je ne te remercie pas, et je suis bien content qu'arrivé à la trentaine toi aussi tu bosses dans une boite de merde ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ackboo c'est le type qui m'a fait acheter Oblivion.

Heureusement que je n'ai pas son adresse  :tired:

----------


## olih

> Ackboo c'est le type qui m'a fait acheter Oblivion.
> 
> Heureusement que je n'ai pas son adresse


Oui mais du coup tu peux jouer à Nehrim  :tired: .

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Putain c'est tellement bien dit 
> Par contre je rêve ou tu compares CPC à "une boite de merde"  ? :fouteurdemerde:


Ouais c'est aussi mon impression  ::P: . Bien vu  ::P: .

----------


## ben_beber

Je ne sais pas comment vous faites, mais moi, plus j'avance en âge, plus je me sens incapable de me rappeler ce qu'il y'avait dans ma gamelle la semaine dernière (et pourtant je ne suis pas un vieux comme vous), alors de là à savoir si CanardPC c'était mieux avant ou pas...

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que le canardPC actuel est un bon divertissement, l'un des rares magasines que je lis avec un soupçon d’intérêt, et tous ceux qui le feuillettent aux chiottes savent bien de quoi je parle.
Le seul truc que je trouve abusé, c'est la diminution de la place réservée aux news et la dérive sataniste, omniprésente (lorsqu'on lit le topo de fin du mag à l'envers, c'est comme si on écoutait Stairway to heaven en backward => inadmissible).

Si j'inventais une machine à remonter dans le temps, je l'utiliserai pour m'imposer dans le casting de la soupe aux choux plutôt que d'aller relire les vieux CanardPC.

----------


## Lezardo

> Best post of the Topic


 :^_^:  
La grande classe, voila comment résumer 13 pages inondé de pleurnicheurs aigri et sénile. Rah le coup de Jessica c'est royale  :^_^:

----------


## Royco Munist Soup

Après lecture de ce topic, j'ai juste envie de copier coller cette citation tirée de Latour et Callon, ne me demandez pas pourquoi.  : 




> "Qu’est-ce qu’un acteur ? N’importe quel élément qui cherche à courber l’espace  autour de lui, à rendre d’autres éléments dépendants de lui, à traduire  les volontés dans le langage de la sienne propre. Un acteur  dénivelle autour de lui l’ensemble des éléments et des concepts que l’on utilise d’habitude pour décrire le monde social  ou naturel. En disant ce qui appartient au passé et de quoi est fait  l’avenir, en définissant ce qui est avant et ce qui est après, en bâtissant des échéanciers, en dessinant des chronologies, il impose une temporalité. L’espace et son organisation les tailles et leurs mesures,  les valeurs et les étalons, les enjeux, les règles du jeu,  l’existence même du jeu, c’est lui qui les définit ou se les laisse imposer  par un autre plus puissant"


Pour la version longue, c'est là. Callon et Latour c'est un peu le carnad pc de la sociologie, et inversement.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Je vais pas m'étendre sur le débat de "Y'a une baisse de qualité blah blah blah" parce que ça fait 10 ans que j'écris dans des mags, et ça fait 10 ans que j'entends que "avant, c'était mieux, maintenant c'est moins bien". C'est le tour de passe-passe classique du cerveau qui est généralement plus enclin à se souvenir des bonnes choses que des mauvaises.
> 
> Mais il y a une question intéressante dans le post d'ouverture :
> 
> _"Suis-je devenu vieux, la trentaine frappant à ma porte avec sa "c'était-mieux-avantite" aiguë ?"._
> 
> J'ai 33 ans et je peux te dire que
> 
> *---> OUI <---*
> ...


Merci de répéter ce que j'ai dis y a 4 pages connard (oui, je dis connard parce que t'as plus scouté avec les choupinous depuis un mois et que tu nous manques  :Emo: )

Sinon tu l'as mieux dis alors ça va, ça passe...

----------


## Anon26492

Peuh, y'a aussi des mecs qui ont pécho Jessica quand elle avait 20 ans et qui attendent désormais avec impatience que sa fille soit majeure hein.

 ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Jessica c'est ma femme à moi, alors ferme ta bouche steuplaît.

----------


## Guest

Si t'as un fils, y aura pas de problèmes !

----------


## Anon26492

O.Boulon : et t'es sûr que ta fille c'est bien ta fille?
 :Cigare:

----------


## Voldain

> O.Boulon : et t'es sûr que ta fille c'est bien ta fille?


Toi tu vas te faire déboiter les dents avec un coup de boule rotatif.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Toi tu vas te faire déboiter les dents avec un coup de boule rotatif.


Non, torturé à la bille de airsoft. C'est long, looooooooooooooong...  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Non, torturé à la bille de airsoft. C'est long, looooooooooooooong...


Oui. La preuve, Moquette n'est toujours pas mort.

Pourtant, le pauvre, il s'en est pris plein la tronche.

Faut dire que son bureau est VRAIMENT mal situé.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Oui. La preuve, Moquette n'est toujours pas mort.
> 
> Pourtant, le pauvre, il s'en est pris plein la tronche.
> 
> Faut dire que son bureau est VRAIMENT mal situé.


Je pensais que Moquette était en possession d'une arme de destruction massive?  ::huh:: 

Et Boulon qui veut pas me dire où il chope sa came...  ::|:

----------


## johnclaude

> Jessica c'est ma femme à moi, alors ferme ta bouche steuplaît.


Ça te fait pas trop chier d'avoir une femme obèse?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je pensais que Moquette était en possession d'une arme de destruction massive?


La véritable arme de destruction massive c'est un simple air soft gun.

Que j'ai oublié de désarmer avant de le poser sur la table.

Que Boulon a pris, pensant qu'il n'était pas chargé, et avec lequel il a visé Moquette, pour rigoler.

Et là, c'est le drame.

----------


## Lt Anderson

> La véritable arme de destruction massive c'est un simple air soft gun.
> 
> Que j'ai oublié de désarmer avant de le poser sur la table.
> 
> Que Boulon a pris, pensant qu'il n'était pas chargé, et avec lequel il a visé Moquette, pour rigoler.
> 
> Et là, c'est le drame.


Mais en ce qui concerne cet étrange instrument à vent primitif issue d'une culture sur le déclin, dont l'existence vient d'être rapportée par l'ethnologue Couly Strauss?  ::huh::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Mais en ce qui concerne cet étrange instrument à vent primitif issue d'une culture sur le déclin, dont l'existence vient d'être rapportée par l'ethnologue Couly Strauss?


Arrête, c'est super classe la bombarde.

Pas autant que la cornemuse, toutefois, Raphi a raison.



CA, c'est un instrument.

----------


## LaVaBo

S'ils avaient eu des bombardes à Jericho, la ville serait tombée en moins de 7 jours...

----------


## Anton

Bombarde  :Bave:  Cornemuse  :Bave:   ::love::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Arrête, c'est super classe la bombarde.
> 
> Pas autant que la cornemuse, toutefois, Raphi a raison.
> 
> 
> 
> CA, c'est un instrument.


Bien joué ça prend aux tripes ce truc.











Bien joué j'ai dit...

----------


## Anton

Le cri lancinant de la cornemuse le soir au coin de la lande...  :Emo:

----------


## halfy

J'ai lu le post d'ackboo...

Le casque vissé sur les oreilles:
"Hide away" de Mick Jagger en boucle...

Il est loin de la trentaine... Il a connu un paquet de Jessica... D'ailleurs il a surement presque jamais demandé les prénoms.
Ah oui... c'est une rock star.

Qui peut dire quel est son Rosebud. Peutêtre un truc aussi con que le parfum d'une madeleine ou d'un prout.
Tiens... le même que le notre.

Je nous souhaite une autre alchimie que celle que tu décris comme je souhaite au vieux Mick d'autres envies qu'une prochaine livraison de Jessica ou de billets vert (qu'il aime à la folie).

La fin de "Hide away" m'a gueri de ce message.  Même plus mal...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Ça te fait pas trop chier d'avoir une femme obèse?


0+0 la tête a toto.

----------


## mescalin

Rahlala je vois qu'on confond encore cornemuse et biniou par ici...

----------


## Sada

Coucou tout le monde,

je fais partie de ces lecteurs qui ne l'ouvrent jamais sur ce forum, et qui vont acheter leur petit CanardPC à leur kiosque préféré et le lisent quasiment de A à Z en se marrant et voir même achètent un jeu recommandé (auxquels ils joueront 2h max parce qu'ils n'ont pas le temps)

Alors voilà, j'ai 38 ans, et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec ce pessimisme de la trentaine, parce que sans doute je l'ai dépassé. Donc voilà ce qui est cooooooool après 30 ans :

- la réussite professionnelle arrive, tout simplement parce que la pyramide des âges fait que des places de vieux se libèrent et qu'il faut bien quelqu'un pour faire le boulot et encadrer les jeunes cons de 25 qui viennent d'arriver en en connaissant encore moins que vous !

- on peut acheter le mag même avec des hommes quasi nus en slip en couv' parce qu'on a en a plus rien à foutre, personne ne vous dira que vous êtes PD ni rien (vous êtes père de famille et bedonnant, personne vous emmerde).

- on peut se payer n'importe quel jeu conseillé sans regarder si on a les sous ou pas, parce qu'on a le pouvoir d'achat.

- on peut même éventuellement se payer des configs de OUF !

- si "Jessica" vous manque, vous avez des sites d' escort très bien fait où vous pourrez trouver son clone grâce à des moteurs de recherche par critères ultra-performants.

- vous devenez tellement cynique et manipulateur que plus personne ne vous fait peur.  :B): 

Alors arrêtez votre déprime de la trentaine et allez accepter ce poste d'encadrement ou de chef de ... sur lequel vous auriez chié y' a 5 ans et devenez vous aussi partie intégrante de la classe d'âge dominante.  :^_^: 

PS : j'adore Canard PC, je lis même des tests de jeux qui ne m’intéressent pas rien que pour le plaisir.

----------


## Jolaventur

> - la réussite professionnelle arrive, tout simplement parce que la pyramide des âges fait que des places de vieux se libèrent et qu'il faut bien quelqu'un pour faire le boulot et encadrer les jeunes cons de 25 qui viennent d'arriver en en connaissant encore moins que vous !
> 
> -
> - on peut se payer n'importe quel jeu conseillé sans regarder si on a les sous ou pas, parce qu'on a le pouvoir d'achat.
> 
> - on peut même éventuellement se payer des configs de OUF !
> 
> 
> 
> Alors arrêtez votre déprime de la trentaine et allez accepter ce poste d'encadrement ou de chef de ... sur lequel vous auriez chié y' a 5 ans et devenez vous aussi partie intégrante de la classe d'âge dominante.


Voilà c'est là que ça coince.
 ::cry::

----------


## Kass Kroute

Trente huit ans hein ?
Bientôt la crise de la quarantaine...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mais non mais non.

'tain en fait les plus jeunes du forum c'est la rédaction.

Vous n'avez pas songé à faire un HS "Shotgun et Camomille : concillier le troisième âge et les Jeux" ? Et dans la partie hardware les nouvelles souris avec drivers de gestion du Parkinson ?

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Trente huit ans hein ?
> Bientôt la crise de la quarantaine...


La quoi? 



















 ::ninja::

----------


## meg

Mon post est useless passez au suivant.

Bon j'ai lu les trois premières pages puis flemme, donc je raconterai ma vie la dessus. Je vous lis depuis le numéro 100 à peu près, ex-joystickeur etc. Bref lecteur de l'ombre mais au CV correct.

Moi c'est le contraire, je me dit que le style s'affine avec le temps pour Mr. Boulon, je me régale. Pour les autres, faut laisser le temps, mais j'aime ce que je lis.

Ca c'est pour le style, mais pour le contenu je m'en branle un peu. Je joue et suis l'actualité des yeux wideo depuis genre 89 (ouais je sais je suis vieux...) et je suis bien assez grand pour savoir ce qui me plait et sentir les bouses arriver, me laisser surprendre, détester un titre. Je lis CPC car le mag semble écrit par des gens possédant un libre arbitre, ça me fait un point de vue différent, un vrai point de vue me semble-t-il. Que je sois d'accord ou pas, c'est pas très grave. Dans ma vie monotone, ouvrir les yeux et me lever équivaut de plus en plus à ingurgiter une cuillère à soupe de caca de bébé que je devrais mâcher longtemps et avaler tout doucement : du coup croiser des gens avec une liberté réelle d'expression me fait un bien fou.

L'humour pipi caca, lourd, les private et tout, j'adore, mais j'échange tout ça sans hésiter contre la prose de Boulon dans le test de Dead Rising 2.

Bon j'arrête de raconter ma vie, je pose ma question (un poil HS au vu de ce que j'ai lu dans les trois premières pages... quoi que...) :

Eh Boulon, tu veux pas laisser tomber les jeux vidéos et monter un truc genre "La Vérité" mais en plus radical avec moi ? On se connait pas mais je pense que ça collerai entre nous. Laisse moi le bénéfice du doute tu me connais pas et on sent trop d'application à la nuance (dans le sens de la précision) dans tes propos pour que je sois à côté de la plaque.

J'avais 5 mn à tuer, désolé.

----------


## Gobelin

Je partage tout à fait l'avis de Sada mais je prépare quand même ma crise de la quarantaine (dans 6 mois) en me disant que je suis statistiquement à la moitié de ma vie ( et même sans doute beaucoup moins si j'en crois mes antécédents familiaux et le sport que je pratique).


De toute façon, c'est bien la vie après 40 ans, vous y viendrez vous aussi un jour ...

----------


## skyblazer

> ( et même sans doute beaucoup moins si j'en crois mes antécédents familiaux et le sport que je pratique).


Tu fais partie d'une famille d'adepte de saut à l'élastique sans élastique ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Eh Boulon, tu veux pas laisser tomber les jeux vidéos et monter un truc genre "La Vérité" mais en plus radical avec moi ? On se connait pas mais je pense que ça collerai entre nous. Laisse moi le bénéfice du doute tu me connais pas et on sent trop d'application à la nuance (dans le sens de la précision) dans tes propos pour que je sois à côté de la plaque.


Bah rejoins moi chez France Soir, on va faire de l'entrisme !

----------


## reveur81

> Bah rejoins moi chez France Soir, on va faire de l'entrisme !


Je me doutais bien que t'étais un produit de l'OCI !

----------


## broudenoix

Mes chers amis,

je poste ici pour la première fois.

Je fais partie des quasi-vieux, puisque âgé de 36 ans, et dont les premiers pas  vidéoludiques (j'ai presque honte d'écrire le mot) remontent à l'Oric Atmos et au Mystère de Kikekankoi. :B):  (Certains comprendront)

Je tenais à faire part aux membres de le rédaction de ma position dans ce débat.

J'ai découvert, par hasard, le magazine il y a 2 ans, en kiosque.

Il est devenu, tout simplement, le SEUL périodique que j'achète systématiquement et avec plaisir. Bien avant tous les journaux, même sérieux, même de qualité.

La raison en est que c'est à mon sens un des très rares journaux qui est bien écrit, intelligemment animé, globalement très drôle, etc. En plus, il se trouve qu'il parle de jeux vidéo (mais cela a t-il vraiment autant d'importance?), de sorte que sa lecture est agréable et distrayante. 

Pour 4,30 euros, que demander de plus ?

Donc, et pour conclure: félicitations à toute l'équipe de Canard PC, qui peut s'enorgueillir de faire, tout simplement, un travail de qualité, dans un excellent esprit.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

Merci !

----------


## O.Boulon

Merci.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Merci ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

Merci...

----------


## TheToune

Les gens font des compliments dans un topic "baisse de qualité" !
Ce forum est un scandale !

----------


## Monsieur Chat

Bon, je pense que la cause est entendue, on peut fermer le topic.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Roh le multi.

----------


## Lt Anderson

...icreM

----------


## Jolaventur

Sinon le plus beau c'est Moquette.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Bon, je pense que la cause est entendue, on peut fermer le topic.


Y'a encore des membres de la rédac qui n'ont pas dit merci, les cuistres. Impossible de fermer dans ces conditions.

----------


## Maria Kalash

Pardon.



Merci.

----------


## dolmard

J'aime bien le magazine à part Boulon qui n'écrit que de la merde. La qualité n'a jamais été très élevé mais bon pour un magazine de jeux vidéo c'est ce qui se fait de mieux (à part les tests de Boulon bien entendu). Il me gave Boulon. Je lis toujours ses textes en dernier dans le mag. Dès qu'il donne une bonne note à un jeu je l'achète pas. Sinon j'aime bien Ackboo, Sebum et même Moquette.

----------


## Clear_strelok

Au moins il y a de la diversité entre ceux qui vénèrent Boulon dans un parfait numéro de " tu es mon dieu, je ne lis que toi ! " et les autres qui disent qu'il écrit comme une merde pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde... Sinon c'est arrivé a quelqu'un de ne pas se fixer sur un rédacteur en particulier et de juger sur la qualité de l'article uniquement..?

 ::|:

----------


## Grosnours

Non jamais, mais il faut dire qu'on est un peu con, c'est vrai.
Heureusement, tu es arrivé et tu va pouvoir nous guider pas à pas vers le bon chemin en nous illuminant de ta sagesse.
Merci d'exister.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Non jamais, mais il faut dire qu'on est un peu con, c'est vrai.
> Heureusement, tu es arrivé et tu va pouvoir nous guider pas à pas vers le bon chemin en nous illuminant de ta sagesse.
> Merci d'exister.


Je parlais a Dolmar uniquement hein ?

----------


## dolmard

> et les autres qui disent qu'il écrit comme une merde pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde...


Il n'écrit pas comme une merde nuance c'est le contenu et non pas le style qui me déplait. Je caricature sans doute mais pour moi Boulon c'est l'homme qui donne des super-notes aux jeux ou "c'est pas obligé les combats on peut gagner le jeu avec les dialogues" ou dans le genre.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> Il n'écrit pas comme une merde nuance c'est le contenu et non pas le style qui me déplait. Je caricature sans doute mais pour moi Boulon c'est l'homme qui donne des super-notes aux jeux ou "c'est pas obligé les combats on peut gagner le jeu avec les dialogues" ou dans le genre.


C'est super de reprocher a Boulon de récompenser la qualité et la subtilité dans un jeu. Vraiment.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Au moins il y a de la diversité entre ceux qui vénèrent Boulon dans un parfait numéro de " tu es mon dieu, je ne lis que toi ! " et les autres qui disent qu'il écrit comme une merde pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde... Sinon c'est arrivé a quelqu'un de ne pas se fixer sur un rédacteur en particulier et de juger sur la qualité de l'article uniquement..?


 ça manque de grossièretées depuis que Gringo est parti, on sent bien que Moquette essaye de compenser mais il est moins bon, on voit bien qu'il se force, le style n'est pas aussi limpide et naturel que celui de Gringo pour placer des grossièretées sans avoir l'air d'y toucher.

Leave Gringo Alone

----------


## Shurin

C'est bien simple, moi j'achète juste le mag pour mes fanes de carottes.

----------


## Clear_strelok

> ça manque de grossièretées depuis que Gringo est parti, on sent bien que Moquette essaye de compenser mais il est moins bon, on voit bien qu'il se force, le style n'est pas aussi limpide et naturel que celui de Gringo pour placer des grossièretés sans avoir l'air d'y toucher.
> 
> Leave Gringo Alone


J'ai pas trop connu la période Gringo.
Mais ça fait envie a te lire. ::ninja::

----------


## Akodo

> pour moi Boulon c'est l'homme qui donne des super-notes aux jeux ou "c'est pas obligé les combats on peut gagner le jeu avec les dialogues" ou dans le genre.


Ah et alors ?
Pour toi c'est signe que c'est un mauvais jeu si c'est possible ?
Je suis d'accord que ça n'en fait pas forcément un bon jeu, mais si je me fies à ce que tu dis, tu as donc évité (entre autres) Mass Effect2, Stalker, et surtout, SURTOUT, Call of Pripyat... un 15/10, forcément c'est trop suspect.

----------


## CaeDron

Bah il aurait raison de se méfier.

N'empêche, Söldner, c'est VACHEMENT un bon jeu, hein ?

----------


## dolmard

> Ah et alors ?
> Pour toi c'est signe que c'est un mauvais jeu si c'est possible ?
> Je suis d'accord que ça n'en fait pas forcément un bon jeu, mais si je me fies à ce que tu dis, tu as donc évité (entre autres) Mass Effect2, Stalker, et surtout, SURTOUT, Call of Pripyat... un 15/10, forcément c'est trop suspect.


Non pas forcement. Je lis CPC et ça m'amuse, ça va pas plus loin. Je donne mon avis et c'est subjectif. C'est un magazine de jeux vidéo et je vais pas aller chercher midi à 14 heures. J'aime pas les mêmes trucs que lui et puis voila.

----------


## Guy Moquette

> ça manque de grossièretées depuis que Gringo est parti, on sent bien que Moquette essaye de compenser mais il est moins bon, on voit bien qu'il se force, le style n'est pas aussi limpide et naturel que celui de Gringo pour placer des grossièretées sans avoir l'air d'y toucher.


Je suis effondré... Toutes ces nuits blanches passées, honteusement caché sous ma couette avec la collection de Canard PC et une lampe de poche, à étudier chacun de Ses papiers, à en analyser le style, en saisir les coocurrences dans un tableau Excel afin d'extraire et de recycler la substantifiques moelle de Ses écrits... Tout ça pour rien...

Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je vais acheter des piles neuves pour ma lampe de poche et je vais essayer d'imiter le style de Monsieur Pomme de Terre...

----------


## Anton

Personnellement j'échange les grossièretés de Gringo contre la finesse et le décalage de feu Seb.

----------


## XWolverine

> Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je vais acheter des piles neuves pour ma lampe de poche et je vais essayer d'imiter le style de Monsieur Pomme de Terre...


Nan, mais abandonne Excel comme intermédiaire  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je suis effondré... Toutes ces nuits blanches passées, honteusement caché sous ma couette avec la collection de Canard PC et une lampe de poche, à étudier chacun de Ses papiers, à en analyser le style, en saisir les coocurrences dans un tableau Excel afin d'extraire et de recycler la substantifiques moelle de Ses écrits... Tout ça pour rien...
> 
> Bon, puisque c'est comme ça, je vais acheter des piles neuves pour ma lampe de poche et je vais essayer d'imiter le style de Monsieur Pomme de Terre...


Pom 2 ter !  ::'(:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Je suis effondré...


Mais non, mais non je t'aime aussi juste différemment.
Avec Toxic vous assurez la relève dans mon coeur d'idiot qui aime bien les grossièretés.
Pis bon un Breton c'est forcément un bon gars.

----------


## Narm

> Pom 2 ter !


Bin tu peux te consoler en regardant _scènes de ménage_ en ce moment  ::ninja:: 

Quant à Moquette, reste comme tu es  ::wub::

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Il n'écrit pas comme une merde nuance c'est le contenu et non pas le style qui me déplait. Je caricature sans doute mais pour moi Boulon c'est l'homme qui donne des super-notes aux* jeux ou "c'est pas obligé les combats on peut gagner le jeu avec les dialogues"* ou dans le genre.


Et c'est cela qui ferait pour toi qu'un jeu soit jugé comme mauvais?  ::O:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Bin tu peux te consoler en regardant scène de ménage en ce moment 
> 
> Quant à Moquette, reste comme tu est


La minute blonde c'était sympa quand même.

----------


## Sim's

C'est ici que l'on parle de baise de qualité ?  :tired:

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est ici que l'on parle de baise de qualité ?


Non c'est ici qu'on dit Merci.
Mais il est de bon ton de chier sur Boulon et de dire des gentillesses à Moquette, c'est un garçon sensible.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Non c'est ici qu'on dit Merci.
> Mais il est de bon ton de chier sur Boulon et de dire des gentillesse à Moquette, c'est un garçon sensible.


On dit merci après la baise de qualité.

----------


## jujupatate

> Pom 2 ter !


Oui?  ::ninja:: 


Sinon, votre magazine il est nul y'a même pas des coloriages de lapins pour mes filles  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Y'aurait du multi sur le thread que je ne serait pas étonné  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## XWolverine

> Sinon, votre magazine il est nul y'a même pas des coloriages de lapins pour mes filles


Ben si, y'a quelques planches de Couly en N&B, parfois  :;):

----------


## Nono

> Sinon c'est arrivé a quelqu'un de ne pas se fixer sur un rédacteur en particulier et de juger sur la qualité de l'article uniquement..?


Pour les articles de Boulon, c'est impossible, on le reconnait tout de suite. Ca commence toujours par _"Là, je commence mon article à 5 heures du matin"_, ou bien _"Je tape mon article dans le métro"_, ou encore (mais plus rare) _"Ce matin j'ai mangé des saucisses"_

----------


## thauthau

> Pour les articles de Boulon, c'est impossible, on le reconnait tout de suite. Ca commence toujours par _"Là, je commence mon article à 5 heures du matin"_, ou bien _"Je tape mon article dans le métro"_, ou encore (mais plus rare) _"Ce matin j'ai mangé des saucisses"_


Alors que les autres membres de la rédaction, pleins de bon sens, ne commencent jamais leur journée avant 14h30 ?

----------


## johnclaude

> Et c'est cela qui ferait pour toi qu'un jeu soit jugé comme mauvais?


Pour un street fighter par exemple, ça pourrait plomber le jeu quand même.

----------


## Froyok

> Pour les articles de Boulon, c'est impossible, on le reconnait tout de suite. Ca commence toujours par _"Là, je commence mon article à 5 heures du matin"_, ou bien _"Je tape mon article dans le métro"_, ou encore (mais plus rare) _"Ce matin j'ai mangé des saucisses"_


Ou encore :
"La management avec un pistolet à billes..."

----------


## Clear_strelok

C'est pour gagner en puissance d'écriture §

----------


## Lt Anderson

> C'est pour gagner en puissance d'écriture §


Les stéroïdes, tu peux pas test...

----------


## Nono

> Alors que les autres membres de la rédaction, pleins de bon sens, ne commencent jamais leur journée avant 14h30 ?


Nan, ils n'utilisent pas toujours "je".

----------


## Kette

Il faudrait que le magazine soit dans la même matière que les journaux. Comme ça je pourrai lancer mon feu avec.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Il faudrait que le magazine soit dans la même matière que les journaux. Comme ça je pourrai lancer mon feu avec.


A classer dans la rubrique "c'était mieux avant".  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ackboo

> Il faudrait que le magazine soit dans la même matière que les journaux. Comme ça je pourrai lancer mon feu avec.


Faut pas démarrer les feux avec des magazines/journaux, car l'encre qui crame est un peu toxique. Tu peux acheter des petits plaques d'allume-feu spécial cheminée au supermarché, ça coûte que dalle et c'est beaucoup plus efficace.

Voilà c'est tout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Faut pas démarrer les feux avec des magazines/journaux, car l'encre qui crame est un peu toxique. Tu peux acheter des petits plaques d'allume-feu spécial cheminée au supermarché, ça coûte que dalle et c'est beaucoup plus efficace.
> 
> Voilà c'est tout.


FeuerMachenSimulator, le prochain papier de Sebum ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Faut pas démarrer les feux avec des magazines/journaux, car l'encre qui crame est un peu toxique. Tu peux acheter des petits plaques d'allume-feu spécial cheminée au supermarché, ça coûte que dalle et c'est beaucoup plus efficace.
> 
> Voilà c'est tout.


Surement pas, mon Canardpc donne bon gout à ma cote de boeuf premier choix!

----------


## Tiger Sushi

> Surement pas, mon Canardpc donne bon gout à ma cote de boeuf premier choix!


Surtout depuis qu'ils offrent des rognures d'ongles en cadeau.

----------


## alegria unknown

Ca dépend, j'ai un bout qu'est resté coincé dans la dent creuse, et ben je préférais le steak haché de la semaine d'avant.


Sinon, et bien merci. La baisse de niveau c'est du pipeau.

----------


## MrPapillon

Je crois que si tu rajoutes de l'huile en plus sur ton canardpc, il brûlera lentement et plus longtemps. J'ai vu faire une fois - quand j'étais influençable -, après je saurais pas dire si c'était de l'huile de cacahuètes ou d'uranium.




> Sinon, et bien merci. La baisse de niveau c'est du pipeau.


Ouaip, certains ont trouvé le dernier chiant alors que moi je m'explose aussi bien sur le début, le milieu ou la fin. Mais bon j'ai un humour de merde aussi, je sais pas si ça compte comme gage de qualité.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Faut pas démarrer les feux avec des magazines/journaux, car l'encre qui crame est un peu toxique. Tu peux acheter des petits plaques d'allume-feu spécial cheminée au supermarché, ça coûte que dalle et c'est beaucoup plus efficace.
> 
> Voilà c'est tout.


De toute façon le papier du Canard PC brûle super mal. Pas moyen de lancer le moindre feu de cheminée avec.  ::O:

----------


## LaVaBo

> De toute façon le papier du Canard PC brûle super mal. Pas moyen de lancer le moindre feu de cheminée avec.


Ta relation avec la faction "Fondation Nicolas Hulot" vient de diminuer d'un coup.

----------


## Kette

> Faut pas démarrer les feux avec des magazines/journaux, car l'encre qui crame est un peu toxique. Tu peux acheter des petits plaques d'allume-feu spécial cheminée au supermarché, ça coûte que dalle et c'est beaucoup plus efficace.
> 
> Voilà c'est tout.



Comme si je le faisais...

:crachedusangnoirdanssonmouchoir:

----------


## markosncf

Ah... vaste sujet. Lecteur de la première heure (tous les numéro depuis le premier!) il m'est arrivé de ressentir parfois ce malaise. Trentenaire moi aussi, je regrette parfois le ton caustique d'antan. Pourtant je ne vais pas arrêter de lire le magajine pour autant: premièrement car aucun autre ne me correspond; deuxièmement car j'ai une sorte d'affection pour lui: je l'ai vu naitre, grandir, évoluer... et tersieusement car heureusement j'en ai pas encore mare des jeux vidéo.
Mais ça n'est pas une raison pour arrêter de faire des efforts!
Moi aussi je trouve nul d'étaler une page entière sur un jeu de merde pour lui coller un deux!
Moi aussi je trouve nul 6 pages sur les nouveau protocole ip 6487 future liaison wifi entre mon proco et mon slip dispo en 18.97Ghz, même s'il est gravé en 18 nm!
J'aurais préféré un courrier des lecteur plus souvent par exemple, un peu plus de test hardware,des photos de filles nues, des conseils sur l'optimisation de nos bécanes,parler d'article d'autres canard pourquoi pas? Où sont passé les recettes?
Je suis dure: oui. Mais qui aime bien...
PS ça me ferais marrer un trombinoscope pour voir vos tronches un peu!
J'espère toujours vous lire dans 600 numéros car je serais vraiment triste si mon journal préférer venais à m'ennuyer un jour :;):

----------


## Jolaventur

Idem mais c'est aussi que je suis un peu débile et que j'achète CPC comme un stakhanoviste.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

> Faut pas démarrer les feux avec des magazines/journaux, car l'encre qui crame est un peu toxique. Tu peux acheter des petits plaques d'allume-feu spécial cheminée au supermarché, ça coûte que dalle et c'est beaucoup plus efficace.
> 
> Voilà c'est tout.


Oui ne surtout pas faire des feux pour barbecue avec.

----------


## dutilleul

Et il ne faut pas non plus le rapper pour mettre sur des spaghettis bolognaises.

----------


## ouk

> Moi aussi je trouve nul d'étaler une page entière sur un jeu de merde pour lui coller un deux!


Pas d'accord du tout! Les jeux de merde sont juste mal exploités par la rédac', je me souviens dans Joy' de la rubrique "test brefs" où les dits jeux de merde se faisait exploser par Bob Arctor, Captain Ta race & cie... C'était ma rubrique préféré aux toilettes. Dans CPC c'est juste chiant.

----------


## znokiss

> Dans CPC c'est juste chiant.


C'est ton avis. Les tests de Bus Simulator et Hulk font quand même partie de mes préférés parus dans le canard niveau déconne. Et quand d'autres rédacteurs se frottent à l'exercice, c'est sympa aussi. Après, si tu veux des vrais tests de jeux de merde, y'a toujours le site du même nom ou bien les vidéos du joueurdugrenier.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je crois que tu es à coté de la plaque zno sur cette défense. Notre camarade ci-dessus fait référence à un humour ironique bien grinçant mais associé à une argumentation précise. Malheureusement c'est assez rare qu'on retrouve ceci dans cpc alors que justement les tests de jeux nases permettent aisément de se lâcher, attention, sans tomber dans le vulgaire. Alors effectivement ça existe, c'est juste que je ne vais pas par exemple lire les tests de jeux mauvais en premier; chose que je faisais sur Joy, mais bon c'était y a bien longtemps.
Ce qui ne condamne par ailleurs pas les tests actuels, au demeurant plutôt bon mais soit trop sérieux, soit complètement hors sujet. Regarde le test de GT: Evil Heroes par notre bien aimé Khan Lusth : c'est bien argumenté, on sait pourquoi c'est mauvais, pas de souci. Par contre j'ai même pas souri une seule fois.
Juste une question de style, de feeling, mais qui fait que ce n'est pas juste du remplissage. Les deux exemples que tu cites toi-même sont amusants, mais loin de barre de rires comme ça arrive parfois... On a lu bien meilleur de la part de OB et ackboo hein. 
M'enfin après j'irais pas faire des statistiques, ça risquerait de pas aller dans mon sens  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

Toute façon c'est Toxic le meilleur à ce jeu là.

----------


## markosncf

> Pas d'accord du tout! Les jeux de merde sont juste mal exploités par la rédac', je me souviens dans Joy' de la rubrique "test brefs" où les dits jeux de merde se faisait exploser par Bob Arctor, Captain Ta race & cie... C'était ma rubrique préféré aux toilettes. Dans CPC c'est juste chiant.


Y' a matière a faire un vrai truc fun. Dommage que c'est sous exploité...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Toute façon c'est Toxic le meilleur à ce jeu là.



Le test de God Of War 3 et la bergère  ::love::

----------


## tenshu

> C'est ton avis. Les tests de Bus Simulator et Hulk font quand même partie de mes préférés parus dans le canard niveau déconne. Et quand d'autres rédacteurs se frottent à l'exercice, c'est sympa aussi. Après, si tu veux des vrais tests de jeux de merde, y'a toujours le site du même nom ou bien les vidéos du joueurdugrenier.


Le simulateur allemand de conduite dans le numéro précédent, c'est quand même de la bonne  :^_^:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

En même temps si c'était systématique on se plaindrait volontiers en disant que l'humour y a pas que ça etc. on est d'éternels insatisfaits... Au moins avec cpc y a toujours un certain niveau global.

----------


## Jolaventur

> C'est ton avis. Les tests de Bus Simulator et Hulk font quand même partie de mes préférés parus dans le canard niveau déconne. Et quand d'autres rédacteurs se frottent à l'exercice, c'est sympa aussi. Après, si tu veux des vrais tests de jeux de merde, y'a toujours le site du même nom ou bien les vidéos du joueurdugrenier.


Le test de Hulk j'en pleure encore. :^_^:

----------


## Robix66

J'avais adoré le test de je ne sais quel jeu de stratégie tour par tour, écrit façon Guy Mocquet.  :^_^:

----------


## -Sentenza-

> Le simulateur allemand de conduite dans le numéro précédent, c'est quand même de la bonne


A pisser de rire merci à Monsieur Sébum, en général je passe vite fait les tests de daubes celui là c'est un collector  :;):  .

----------


## Westernzoo

Je plussoie pour les recettes de cuisine. C'était la page rayon de soleil du canard, un oasis perdu au milieu de simulateurs de bûcherons. Et depuis, je ne mange plus.

En plus, c'était drôle.

----------


## Nonok

> C'est ton avis. Les tests de Bus Simulator et Hulk font quand même partie de mes préférés parus dans le canard niveau déconne. Et quand d'autres rédacteurs se frottent à l'exercice, c'est sympa aussi. Après, si tu veux des vrais tests de jeux de merde, y'a toujours le site du même nom ou bien les vidéos du joueurdugrenier.


 
Je me souviens du test d'Incredible Hulk, j'étais sur la plage quand je l'ai lu. Rien que l'accroche "Incroyable deurm" m'est resté dans la tête, ça et le coup de tous prier à la même heure pour faire entrer en fusion les mains des développeurs. C'est mon test préféré toute catégorie, pour ça et parce qu'il me rappelle mes vacances.

----------


## dolmard

Moi ce qui me fait pas trop marrer c'est les trucs sur la personnalité de machin ou truc. Les private joke genre les trucs de Couly. Un peu ça va mais après ça tourne en rond. Même si cela permet aux fans de s'identifier à leurs idoles et de créer une "communauté" sur le forum moi ça m'indiffère au mieux, m'agace au pire.

 Rien de bien grave donc mais bon la recette est éculée depuis Joystick et cela a, à force, la consistance de la semelle de bidasse bouillie. Heureusement la qualité et l'humour sont toujours présents sans forcément passer par "la blague" sur tel ou tel pinguino de la rédaction. 

Je dois reconnaitre d'ailleurs, même si cela blesse mon égo, que Mr Boulon use assez peu de ces ficelles.

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai même l'impression qu'il les réprouve. Au fond il éprouve une saine antipathie envers la facilité du running gag - et ce procédé d'écriture en est en quelque sorte un (sauf que parfois, il se réinvente et redevient rigolo)

----------


## Lt Anderson

> Le simulateur allemand de conduite dans le numéro précédent, c'est quand même de la bonne


C'est ce qui est magique dans CPC : les tests des bouses te font pisser de rire et les tests des bons jeux te donnent envie de les acheter.
*Mission accomplished*

----------


## Dark Fread

Faudrait faire un hors-série Navets. :sadique:

----------


## znokiss

Ça existe déjà :

----------


## Jolaventur

> J'ai même l'impression qu'il les réprouve. Au fond il éprouve une saine antipathie envers la facilité du running gag - et ce procédé d'écriture en est en quelque sorte un (sauf que parfois, il se réinvente et redevient rigolo)


Moi les Bd je les lis même plus.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu rates quelques répliques fabuleuses  ::): .

----------


## Da-Soth

C'est vrai que parfois les BD sont un peu obscurs et font très "private joke" (ou alors je suis trop con).

Quant aux tests des bouses, celui de Toxic sur Hannah Montana est l'un de mes best ever.

Continuez même si vous devez pleurer du sang pour les tester !

----------


## MrPapillon

Ben "private joke"... ou tout simplement humour absurde. C'est un des premiers trucs que je regarde. Il me faudrait un Couly dans mon placard en plus d'un cuisinier jap et viet.

----------


## Nono

> Je plussoie pour les recettes de cuisine. C'était la page rayon de soleil du canard, un oasis perdu au milieu de simulateurs de bûcherons. Et depuis, je ne mange plus.
> 
> En plus, c'était drôle.


Et en plus, avec l'arrivée de Maria Kalash, ils n'ont plus d'excuse pour nous pondre des magnifiques recettes qu'on aurait plus qu'à déguster  :Bave:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, ben, je crois qu'on va finir sur cette perle d'élégance.

----------

